# Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Caseking spielt Christkind - Gewinnen Sie Ihren Wunschzettel



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Caseking spielt Christkind - Gewinnen Sie Ihren Wunschzettel gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Caseking spielt Christkind - Gewinnen Sie Ihren Wunschzettel


----------



## Bennz (13. Dezember 2010)

Jeah Caseking.

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Survivor Link 

CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH Link 

Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 140mm Link 

Ram: Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 4GB Kit Link 

Lieber guter Casekingmann 

Ich war dieses Jahr größten teils ein guter.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » Razer DESTRUCTOR Mouse Pad - white
Caseking.de » Gaming » Gamer Cubes » Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black
zusammen macht das dann: 194,60€


----------



## Freestyler808 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 13/10mm Anschlüsse » Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm - gerändelt

199,60


----------



## CrankAnimal (13. Dezember 2010)

Case -> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
CPU-Kühler -> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Lüfter -> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm
Headset -> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Sound/Alle-Headsets/SteelSeries-5H-V2-Gaming-Headset-white::12322.html


----------



## BlueShorty (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Noise Reduction Kit - UV blue

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Soft-Caps 1 - 3 cm - 5 Stück


----------



## chaosfett (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - M59 Serie » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Red Wing Fan - 120mm
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 550 Watt


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage dazu... darf man sich pro Kategorie nur ein Produkt aussuchen? D.h., dürfte ich mir nur einen Lüfter aussuchen oder denselben z.B. dreimal? Das ist mMn nicht klar ersichtlich.

Meinen Wunschzettel editier ich dann hierrein.

Na egal, hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05NB

CPU-Lüfter: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (für den Lan-PC, dann kann der Boxed endlich raus)

Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent XLP

Andere Kategorie: BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480 Watt

Macht aktuell 197,60€.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Vulcan Serie » NZXT Vulcan Micro-ATX LAN Gaming Case - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I5363 Montage-Kit für 4 Heatpipes - 775/1156/1366

6x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black  99,90 EUR 

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100  24,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm  9,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic S12II-430 Netzteil (SS-430GB) - 430 Watt  59,90 EUR

________________________


Zwischensumme:194,60 EUR


----------



## Eroghor (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aluminum-Frontblenden » Lian Li C-02B Universalfrontblende - black


----------



## fadade (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking rockt!!!  

Gehäuse

CPU-Kühler

Lüfter

Kategorie meiner Wahl (auch bei Lüftern  )


Gehäuse: 79,90 €
CPU-Kühler: 54,90 €
Lüfter: 14,90 €
Wahlkategorie: 29,90 €
____________________
179,60 €  (12:16Uhr, 13.12.2010)


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2010)

Na vielleicht lacht mir endlich mal das Glück. 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail

_______________________
195,60 € (13.12.2010, 12:24 Uhr)


----------



## ping1337 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
CPU-Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Lüfter : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm
Headset : http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Sound/Alle-Headsets/eDimensional-AudioFX-Pro-51-Gaming-Headset::11327.html


----------



## Skaos (13. Dezember 2010)

Hehe schöne Aktion mal wieder, besten Dank 

hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Tattoo Fire Midi-Tower CB-TA-F510 - Window black/red
74,90€

CPU-Kühler
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...matech-Megahalems-CPU-Cooler-RevB::11782.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...en-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH::14072.html
43,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
12,90€

Beliebige Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 385 Watt
67,90€

-->199,60€  Wow hat sogar geklappt genau drunter zubleiben


----------



## Sbasti87 (13. Dezember 2010)

So hier mein Wunschzettel 

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Cardreader & -writer » Akasa AK-ICR-05 Internal 8-Port Card Reader 3,5 - black Preis: 17,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm Preis:8,90 €

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black Preis:99,90 €

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU Cooler Preis:52,90


----------



## Chicago (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven 2 (144,90€)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Raven Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon (44,90€)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: Yate Loon D14SL12 (7,90€)
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Yate Loon » Yate Loon D14SL-12 1000 Lüfter - 140mm

Eigene Wahl: 3-Pin Y-Kabel (1,99€)
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin Y-Kabel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel? Wie nett
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: 2x ? Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

Eigene Wahl: Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Gesamtsumme bei 2 Lüfter 186,50€, falls nur einer dann 166,60€


----------



## MalLängsSchauen (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 1000 - Super Silent

DimasTech Nethuns CPU Watercooler - 1366/1156/775


----------



## Muffinman (13. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Christking, 

hier mein Wunschzettel

Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm

Xilence Rubber Screws - short

macht 199,69 € 

Ich war dieses Jahr auf ganz brav


----------



## qwodge (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » ZUWE-294 29,90

CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » CPAF-010 39,90

Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » GELI-172 34,90

Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » GAMO-233 94,90


----------



## frequence (13. Dezember 2010)

Meine Kombi:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 775 » FOXCONN G41MX-K 2.0, G41 Mainboard - Sockel 775

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

* 187,60 EUR*


----------



## Gravity.oc (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
29,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
4,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
3,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
nur 154,90 EUR als Angebot

Macht 193,6


----------



## miLchi211 (13. Dezember 2010)

Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Bitspower LaserCut Biohazard 120mm

______
Total 			 198,60 EUR

toll ^_^
*kicher*


----------



## Xgribbelfix (13. Dezember 2010)

Mach ich auch mal mit:

Case: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced 89,90€
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 39,90€
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90€
Beliebige Kategorie: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk 44,90€

-------------
189,60€


----------



## Citynomad (13. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja wie Weihnachten 

Akasa Nero 2(39,90€): Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Nero 2 CPU-Kühler AK-CC4006SP01 - 120mm

Silverstone SG-02BF Sugo(64,90€): http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Silverstone/Silverstone-Sugo-Serie/Silverstone-SST-SG02B-F-Sugo-black::11291.html

Be Qiuet! Silent Wings(13,90€): Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 80mm

Foxconn A88GM Deluxe (79,90€): Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GM DELUXE, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Gesamt: 198,6€


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black
124,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
5,90€


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm
12,90€

Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » innovatek HDM E HD Dämm-Box / passiv - black
54,90€

Gesamt:
*198,60 EUR*


----------



## schorsch_shepard (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V354B Micro-ATX Cube - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Beliebige Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Arctic Cooling » Arctic K381-B Tastatur, DE Layout - black

Macht 195,60 plus Versand 

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## Slim1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower - Black Metal

CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool V14 BlackLine Edition Lüfter - 140mm

Mauspad

Caseking.de » GamersWear » Mauspads » GamersWear SECOND EDITION SlickRide Pad - Black



Was ist eigentlich wenn ein Produkt reduziert ist?


Gruß Slim1


----------



## raven7185 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse Zuwe-294  29,90

Kühler Alpenföhn 54,90

Lüfter Aero-Cool 8,90

Logitech Set 99,90
------------------------------------------

Zwischenstand 193,60€

Meistens war ich brav!!!


----------



## st0rm (13. Dezember 2010)

Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange

Luefter-Silent-Wings-Pure-120mm::14587.html
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro

Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt


----------



## Darklordx (13. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel? Aber immer:

Gehäuse BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn

Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan

Lüfter-Steuerung Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - black


----------



## Hammer3er (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » aqua computer aquagraFX für GTX 470 (GF100)

 Viel Glück!!!


----------



## Kuschluk (13. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Big-Tower » Thermaltake Element V Big-Tower VL200N1W2Z - Nvidia Edition   144,90 EUR

Kategorie Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short 0,99 EUR

Kategorie CPU-Kühler 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Lüfterklemmen 120mm, Typ B SCY-12FC_TYPE.B   2,50 EUR

Kategorie meiner Wahl: 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 - black  39,90 EUR


Ges: 188,29 EUR


----------



## pehN (13. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Lancool K58 gedämmt - 94,90€
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn - 54,90
Lüfter: Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL1 120mm - 8,90
Extra: Mach Xtreme Technology 32GB USB Stick - 39,90

Summe: 198,60


----------



## Dudemeister (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-PS04B Precision Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » SCYTHE Grand Kama Cross CPU-Kühler SCKC-2000

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


----------



## Luke91 (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion Caseking! Hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse 29,90€:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler 4,90€:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter 1,50€:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W 40mm - black

zusätzlicher Artikel 162,90€:

Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed

*Gesamtpreis: 199,20€*


----------



## Jilocasin (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Elite RC-430-KWN1 Midi-Tower Window - black
CPU-Kühler: 
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn
Lüfter:
Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue 
   Extrawunsch:
Creative Digital Wireless HS-1200


----------



## 3NG1N33R (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking sind klasse! Bestelle sehr gerne dort, weil super schnell!!

Gehaeuse: NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-white 139,90

CPU Kühler: Prolimatech-Armageddon 44,90

Lüfter: Noiseblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XK2-140mm 9,90

Bitspower-24-PIN-ATX-Ueberbrueckungsstecker 2,49

Gesamtsumme: 197,19 Euro


----------



## MorLipf (13. Dezember 2010)

Lian Li-Gehäuse
Scythe Mugen 2
Scythe Slipstream
Logitech MX518 Refresh


----------



## BK_90 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm
Zusatzkategorie: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lian Li PC-60FN

Macht zusammen: 194,60 €

Danke!
Gruß BK_90


----------



## STER187 (13. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann hier meine Wunschliste 

BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black: 79,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black

Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler: 39,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler

Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 Rev. 1.01 - 120mm PWM: 19,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 Rev. 1.01 - 120mm PWM

Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 140 - black: 59,90
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 140mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 140 - black

War auch ganz brav 

mfg
STER187


----------



## r!pw3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B ULN-Series
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B ULN-Series

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk
*
= 188,60 
*


----------



## Echo419 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel an den Caseking-Weihnachtsmann:*

CPU-Kühler => Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Gehäuse => Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3

Lüfter => Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Wunschkategorie - VGA-Kühler => Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 VGA-Cooler - Blackline Edition Rev.2

summa summarum macht das dann : *167,60€*

mfg echo


----------



## _Boccia_ (13. Dezember 2010)

Oh du fröhliche . . .

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-9 Pro Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Thermaltake Frio CL-P0564 Heatpipe CPU Cooler
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FM181
Tastatur:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail

= 194,60€

Beste Grüße
Boccia


----------



## Leonhardt666 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel ans CK Christkind

Gehäuse ->  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » NZXT Hades Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Cpu Kühler ->  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Lüfter ->  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 140mm

USB Speichermedien ->  Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 32GB


Alles zusammen = 171,60€


----------



## Bagui (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Aplus Cupid 3 Mini-ITX Case inkl. 250W Netzteil


 74,90€


 CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000


 28,90€


 Kühler:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm


 14,90€


 Kategorie meiner Wahl:


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - black


 29,90€


 Gesamt: 148,60€  

Ja ich bin sparsam 

Grüße


----------



## Arkogei (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W 40mm - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Gaming Headset

Macht 199,20€. Verdammt knapp


----------



## AlexKL77 (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion! 

Hier mein Wunschzettel:

*Kategorie Kühler:
* 
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition" *54,90€*

*Kategorie Lüfter:*

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm *14,90€*

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*

King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lian Li PC-7FN *29,90€*

*Kategorie meiner Wahl (Netzteil):
* 
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt *89,90€*

macht zusammen *189,60€*.

Ich wünsch mir viel Glück!


----------



## seth0487 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 49,90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black 99,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90€

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse 2,5 Zoll » Lian Li EX-10QI 2,5 External HDD Case USB 3.0 - blue 29,90€

Gesamt: 197,60€


----------



## hundElungE (13. Dezember 2010)

Juhu - hat letztes Jahr schon Spaß gemacht 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rapid-Case 2,5 Zoll IDE - black 12,90€
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition" 54,90€
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red 14,90€
Beliebige Katerogie HDD/SSD: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB109,90€


= 192,60€


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

Nur je ein Produkt? Und dann auch noch aus Kategorien, bei denen ich aus einer seit 11 Jahren nichts gekauft habe und in einer anderen für die nächsten 5 Jahre versorgt bin? (was soll ich als Fanless-Wakühler mit CPU-Luftkühlern, Lüftern oder Gehäusen, in die ich erstmal 1 Jahr Arbeit stecken müsste?)
Sei es drum, Regeln sind dazu da, um gebogen zu werden  :

Mein Wunschprodukt aus "Gehäuse" (wird jedenfalls dort angezeigt, wenn man den Gehäusefinder mit "<50€" füttert):
Lian Li PW8-8 EPS12V 8-Pin Verlängerung 4,90€

Mein Wunschprodukt aus "Lüfter":
Sunbeam Fan Controller 3,90€

Mein Wunschprodukt aus "CPU-Kühler":
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset 8,90€

Mein Wunschprodukt aus meiner Wunschkategorie "Grafikkarten":
[EVGA]Caseking.de GeForce GTX 460 STD FAN Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5 179,90€

Macht ein Produkt aus Gehäuse, ein Produkt aus Lüfter, ein Produkt aus CPU-Kühler und ein Produkt aus einer beliebigen Kategorie und das ganze für 197,60€


----------



## Narga (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Orange Battle Edition *Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"* (39,90 EUR)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 RevB PCGH-Edition *Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH* (43,90 EUR)
Lüfter: Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm red *Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-R 140mm - red* (25,90 EUR)
Sonstiges: Logitech G510 Tastatur *Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Logitech » Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard USB* (89,90 EUR)

Alles zusammen: 199,60 EUR


----------



## W0RSCHD (13. Dezember 2010)

Feine Sache,
hoffentlich gewinne ich nur auch mal was 

Hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rapid-Case 2,5 Zoll IDE - black 12,90€
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition" 54,90€
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90€
Beliebige Katerogie HDD/SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90€


= 192,60€


Wär super das als extra Geschenk unterm Baum finden zu dürfen :>


----------



## kiri (13. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel*


Cases: Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black 34,90 EUR
CPU-Coolers: Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD 14,90 EUR
Fans: Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 PWM - 80mm 3,50 EUR
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Power Supplies: Seasonic X-400 Gold Modular Netzteil Fanless - 400Watt 144,90 EUR

*Subtotal: 198,20 EUR*


----------



## stadler5 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-310-WBN1-GP, white/blue - gedämmt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Zaward Vapor 120 Multi Socket CPU Cooler
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X Panel Touchscreen Lüftersteuerung
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse 2,5 Zoll » Lian Li EX-10QI 2,5 External HDD Case USB 3.0 - blue

viel glück


----------



## Grunert (13. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Aktion, wenn man gewinnt 

Mein Traumzettel:

- Ein von Caseking gedämmtes Lian Li *Gehäuse*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt
129,90 Euro

- Ein Prolimatech Armageddon *Porzessor-Kühler* 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
44,90 Euro

- Ein Scythe Slip Stream 140mm 500rpm *Lüfter*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12SL - 500rpm
9,90 Euro

- Ein 3,5Zoll Festplattenentkopplungsset (*beliebige Kategorie*)
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Revoltec Hard Drive Silencer - black
7,90 Euro

___________________________________________________________

*192,60 Euro*


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Dezember 2010)

Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - gedämmt

Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000

Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-S 120mm - silver

Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - black

_____________________________________


189,60 EUR


----------



## sepiah37 (13. Dezember 2010)

mein wunschzettel:


cpu-kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler


gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black

lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm


kategorie meiner wahl:

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - red


----------



## Tetro (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch! Ich auch! 
Das wäre ja mal was richtig schönes, wenn man hier gewinnt.
Hoffen wir mal, dass ich brav gewesen bin 

*Mein Wunschprodukt aus "Gehäuse":*

Lian-Li 8 Pin Verlängerung
4,90€

*Mein Wunschprodukt aus "Lüfter":*

Alpenföhn Case Spaetzle
1,90€

*Mein Wunschprodukt aus "CPU-Kühler":*

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset
8,90€

*Mein Wunschprodukt aus meiner Wunschkategorie "Grafikkarten":*

EVGA Geforce GTX 460 STD FAN Super-Clocked 1024MB
179,90€


*Gesamt: 195,60€ * 

Ist noch Platz für Versand, falls das dazu kommt  und sonst müsste es auch stimmen (Taschenrechner sei dank )

Edit: Was für ein erster Beitrag


----------



## gemCraft (13. Dezember 2010)

Tolles Gewinnspiel!

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white
CPU-Kühler: 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm
Meine Kategorie Lüfter Controller: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 3,5 Zoll » Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black

199,60€
So gerade an der Grenze der 200 Euro. 
Daumen drücken das mal was daraus wird. Allen anderen auch viel Glück.


----------



## BlackNostra (13. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset 8.90€

Gehäuse: Lian Li PW8-8 EPS12V 8-Pin Verlängerung 4.90€

Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm 9.90€

Wunschkategorie: Gaming-Headsets: Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Gaming Headset 159.90€
macht zusammen: 183.60€

Alles aus den jeweiligen Kategorien


----------



## Methos (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence
eigene Kategorie: InLine KFZ USB Power-Adapter

macht zusammen 193,60 €


----------



## Jigga86 (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion, danke an PCGH und Caseking!

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
Lüfter: Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 1000 - Super Silent
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 430 Watt

Gesamtpreis: 185,60 €


----------



## Steff456 (13. Dezember 2010)

*CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU CPU Cooler 16,90€
*
Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black 64,90€

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Mini Kaze 60mm Lüfter SY602012L - 2500 rpm 4,90€
*
Meine Wahl:*
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90€

macht zusammen 196,60€


----------



## JAG-7 (13. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich schon immer vor ein HTPC zu bauen.

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q11B Mini-ITX Cube - black  89,90 EUR

CPU KÜhlung:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System 89,90 EUR


Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm   14,90 EUR




http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...25-Zoll-SATA-II-SSD-120GB::15432.html?ref=128


----------



## euihyun2210 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351B
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Lüfter: Noiseblocker Multiframe M12 1.01
Wunschkategorie: Lamptron FlexLight


----------



## jobo (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
super Aktion, vielen Dank dafür! 
Vom Christkind wünsche ich mir folgendes: 

Ein Gehäuse: 
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
Hier der erforderliche Link
Einen CPU-Kühler: 
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn
Hier der Link
Einen Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Hier ist der Link
Und als zusätzliches Produkte eine Lüftersteuerung: 
Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black
Hier ist der Link
Ich wünsche euch allen  viel Glück und ein Frohes Fest! 
Liebe Grüße 
Jobo


----------



## firestorm (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Noise Reduction Kit - black


----------



## Loaded (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe natürlich auch einen Wunschzettel! 

*Gehäuse:*
Silverstone SST-GD04B Grandia Desktop - black


*CPU-Kühler:*
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Panorama - AMD/Intel

*Lüfter:*
Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

*Mainboards:*
FOXCONN A7GM-S 2.0, 780G Mainboard - Sockel AM2+ / AM3

*Gesamtpreis: 183,60 EUR* (ohne Versand)


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: NZXT Vulcan Micro-ATX LAN Gaming Case - black
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon Clips für 120mm Fans
Lüfter: Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt

macht *199,60€*


----------



## gh0sthunter (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel an das Casekind:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12M - 1200rpm
Andere (Wärmeleitpaste): Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g



mfg
~


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus Black (Window)  - 139,90€

CPU Kühler: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 9,90€

Lüfter: Aerocool Touch-1000 Touchscreen Fancontroller - 24,90€

Silent PC: Be Quiet Dämmset High Performance Fleece - Universal Big - black - 24,90

Alles zusammen ergeben haarscharf 200€ (199,60€)
Tolle Idee weiter so, und an allen viel Glück!!!

peace


----------



## Rage79 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hei.. da hatt ich ja schon letztes Jahr kein Glück.. also nochmal 

Gehäuse 89,90:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

Kühler 29,90:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Lüfter 2,90:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Nach Wunsch 69,90:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Logitech » Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard USB

Macht zusammen: 192,60


----------



## Replikator84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok  versuch ich mein Glück: 

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white = 79,90 Euro 

CPU Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Power Edition"
= 54,90 Euro

Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Grey 120mm - grey
= 8,90 Euro

und Wahl: 
Headset:
Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset  =  49,90 Euro 
zusammen = 193,60 Euro

Gruss^^


----------



## donpepe (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - gedämmt 154,90 EUR

Lüfter: Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück - 1,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Akasa Venom CPU-Kühler AK-CCX-4002HP - 120mm  39,90 EUR

Modding: Kabelbinder Set 10 Stück 100mm - black 1,50 EUR

Summe: 198,20 EUR


----------



## HardwareCrack (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir folgende Dinge vom Christkind:

Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 800D

CPU-Kühler: aqua computer Cuplex Kryos .925 Silver Edition

Lüfter: Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P

Radiator: Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 360


----------



## littledevil85ds (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es eine richtig tolle Idee von PCGHW und CASEKING 

*Produkt aus der Kategorie Gehäuse:*

Revoltec File Protector
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Revoltec File Protector 2.5 Zoll USB 2.0 - black
13,90 €

*Produkt aus der Kategorie CPU Kühler:*

Corsair Air Series A70 CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Corsair » Corsair Air Series A70 CPU-Kühler
49,90 €

*Produkt aus der Kategorie Lüfter:*

Akasa Blue LED Crystal Clear - 220mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Blue LED Crystal Clear - 220mm
14,90 €

*Produkt aus der Kategorie meiner Wahl:*

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
109,90 €

*Gesamtbetrag: 187,7 0€*

Bitte lieber Weihnachtsmann erfülle mir meinen Wunschzettel


----------



## Vanille (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q09FB Mini-ITX HTPC-Chassis - black

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 80mm

Meine Wahl:
Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Atom » FOXCONN D52S, NM10 Mainboard - Intel Atom D525

=> 189,60€


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

Weitere Kategorie (Sound): Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 64 MB PCIe - retail


Schon einmal danke für die Chance, ich finde die Idee super. Hoffentlich gewinne ich mal bei einem der vielen bei PCGHX schon gestarteten Gewinnspiele.


----------



## Insecure (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir.

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Boost PWM Edition"

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm

Modding: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Meteor Lights » Sunbeam Meteor Light - cool blue


----------



## prophet89 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel an den Gehäusekönig:

   Gehäuse:
King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master 690 II
  29,90 EUR

  CPU-Kühler:
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
  23,90 EUR

  Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
  14,90 EUR

  Beliebige Kategorie (HDD/SSD):
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
  109,90 EUR


gesamt: 178,60 EUR

@alle: frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Nils1996 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XM1 - 40mm

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech MX 518 Gaming-Grade - REFRESH


----------



## marian (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Windows Edition all black
119,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Grand Kama CrossSCKC-2000
34,90 €

Lüfter:
BeQuiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm
8,90 €

Dämmbox:
Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0
32,90 €


Gesamtwert:
196,60 €


----------



## mfazza (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Windows Edition all black 119,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Grand Kama CrossSCKC-2000 34,90 €

Lüfter:
BeQuiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm 8,90 €

Dämmbox:
Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0 32,90 €


Gesamtwert:
196,60 €

Vielen Dank und allen schöne Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## Punsher (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sunbeam » Sunbeam Acryl Midi-Tower 9 Bay - UV-blue 99,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F8253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 80mm 6,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Revoltec Thermal Freeze (Wärmeleitpaste), 6 g 5,90€

Zusatz: Gaming: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » XFX RADEON HD 5670, 775M 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI 83,90€

Summe: 196,60€


----------



## Bleifrei (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


----------



## MrRLeon (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lian Li » Lian Li CF-1215R 120mm - red LED
Kategorie Ihrer Wahl :Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » TTeSports SHOCK Stereo Gaming Headset - white


----------



## dackel111 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey Liebe PCGH Gemeinde
Meine Wunschliste  :
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 BlacX Midi-Tower VM400M1W2Z - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm

Eigene Kategorie : Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR2-1066 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR2-1066, CL5 - 2GB

Frohe Weihnacten allen


----------



## ninelein (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P8 modular Netzteil - 650 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED


----------



## Speedi (13. Dezember 2010)

Sowas sollte es öfter geben. 

*Mein Wunsch aus "Gehäuse":

*Lian Li MF-515X 3,5 Zoll Kit - black
7,90 €

*Mein Wunsch aus "CPU-Kühler":

*Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset
8,90 €

*Mein Wunsch aus "Lüfter":

*Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black
 29,90 €

*Mein Wunsch aus "Wasserkühlung":

*innovatek Cool-Matic GTX 280
109,90 €


*Gesamt: 156,60 €

*Für Versand ist dann auch noch reichlich Platz! 

Dann drücke ich allen Teinlnehmern ganz doll die Daumen, in der Hoffnung, alle Teilnehmer drücken mir die Daumen^^ 

Speedi


----------



## stinnux (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-PT09B Petit inkl. 60W Netzteil - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-NT07-775 CPU-Cooler
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF60.W 60mm - black
Caseking.de » Media PC » Eingabegeräte » Zalman ZM-FG1000 FPS Gaming Mouse

macht zusammen 196,60 - passt.


----------



## omc1984 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel in diesem Jahr:

Gehäuse:
Antec Three Hundred - gedämmt  89,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100  36,90€

Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm  14,90€

Ohrstöpsel (Kopfhörer):
Edifier Bud260 Headphone In-Ear - black  44,90€

Gesamtwert:
186,60 €

Vielen Dank und ein frohes Fest an alle!


----------



## Airbag (13. Dezember 2010)

Lancool K58 Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K58 Serie » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black 65
Corator Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Coolink Corator DS CPU-Kühler - 120mm 50Euro
Bequiet SIlent Wing  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 15 Euro
MK 13 Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler 50 Euro

179,6 Euro


----------



## Merced (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Idee! 

Also ich würd mir ja das abgebildete "Christkind" wünschen, aber da das wohl nicht geht hier meine sonstigen Favoriten:

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Revoltec Portable-Line EX204 External Case, 2,5" SATA zu USB2.0
14,90 €

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
5,90 €

Kategorie Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
8,90 €

Eigene Kategorie Grafikkarten:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI
164,90 €

Gesamt: 194,60 €


----------



## p4r4 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Precision Serie » Silverstone SST-PS01B-E Precision Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Xigmatek ATI775 Montage-Kit - Sockel 939/AM2/AM3

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Kategorie ihrer Wahl: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black
Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Red LED Lüfter - 120mm
Sonstiges:Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - red

Insgesamt 198,60

Schönes Fest


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


----------



## Noodels87 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*     Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PC-60FN-Midi- Tower-black::13475.html

*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

*Lüfter:* Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

*Silent-PC:* Lamptron Deluxe Rubber Fan Screws - black
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Deluxe Rubber Fan Screws - black


----------



## Zerebo (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Revoltec Hard Drive Silencer - black


----------



## MRcKinG (13. Dezember 2010)

1x Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
1x Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP CPU-Kühler
4x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
1x Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » Be Quiet Dämmset High Performance Fleece - Universal Big - black

________________________________________
195.30€
+3.90 € Versand
___________
199,20€


----------



## dustyjerk (13. Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Zusammenstellung 

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351R Micro-ATX Cube - red

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Alpenföhn Schneekanone Wärmeleitpaste

= *197,60€*


----------



## Sk1p3r (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black

*CPU-Lüfter:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

*Eigene Kategorie:* Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: 197,60€


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Dezember 2010)

Sehr nice Caseking!
Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse: 
Xigmatek Panetheon - 79,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Pantheon Serie » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler:
Scythe Yasya - 39,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000

Lüfter: 
Enermax Appolish Vegas 120mm red - 19,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

Sonderkategorie:
Microsoft SideWinder x6 - 59,90
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail

Gesamt: 
199,60€


----------



## Rendex (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred - gedämmt für 89,90 €
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel für 34,90 €
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm für 12,90 €
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail für  59,90 €

Gesamt: 197,60 €

Passt also gerade so 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...oft-SideWinder-X4-Gaming-Keyboard::14159.html


----------



## Wake (13. Dezember 2010)

Ein Engelschor klang herab vom Himmelszelt:
„Freut euch, ein AMD-Sixcore für wenig Geld!" 

Kategorie Gehäuse (€ 3,90)
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung

Kategorie CPU-Kühler (€ 29,90)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Kategorie Lüfter (€ 1,90) 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

Wunschkategorie (€ 162,90)
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed

Gesamt: € 198,60


----------



## madbenny (13. Dezember 2010)

Echt ne super sache!! 
Also mein Wunschzettel sieht wie folgt aus:

*Gehäuse: *
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced gedämmt
Preis: 109,90€

*CPU-Kühler: *
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B -Ultra Silent
Preis: 54,90€

*Lüfter: *
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro - PK1 - 140mm
Preis: 15,90€

*Eigene Katerogie: Modding*
Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm Blau
Preis: 12,90€
__________________
Gesamtpreis: 193,60€


Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest!

lg
benny


----------



## maribor (13. Dezember 2010)

Leise rieselt der ....

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred - gedämmt für 89,90 €
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel für 34,90 €
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm für 12,90 €
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail für  59,90 €

Gesamt: 197,60 €


----------



## timee95 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Lian Li PC-T60B ATX Test Bench - black(89,90€)

CPU-Kühler Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 (4,90€)

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black (0,69€)

Wasserkühler Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 4 - Nickel  (99,90€)

Macht insgesamt 195,39€ + Versand

Timee


----------



## mrnils253 (13. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Aktion 
Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Cpu Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie:Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Notebook-Kühler » Cooler Master Notepal E1 (R9-NBC-23E1-GP) - black


----------



## Modena1990 (13. Dezember 2010)

1x Caseking.de » Gehäuse » OrigenAE » OrigenAE MCE Remote Controller    9,90€
1x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Prolimatech-Armageddon-Clips-fuer-120mm-Fans::14736.html 1,90€
1x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver 0,59€
1x Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » innovatek Set LC PLUS Triple 179,90€

_____________________________________________________________
       9,90€
+    1,90€
+    0,59€
+ 179,90€
---------------
   192,29€


----------



## Black Thunder (13. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse: (€ 2,90)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » GELI-327

Kategorie CPU-Kühler (€ 29,90)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Kategorie Lüfter (€ 0,59) 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » ZUTH-005

Eigene Kategorie (€ 162,90)
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed

_____________________
Gesamt: € 196,29


----------



## energiema (13. Dezember 2010)

WOW, das wäre ja suuuper .

Gehäuse: 79,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: 49,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Lüfter: 12,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Wunschkategorie: 49,90€
Kabel-Modding: Sleeve
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Full Sleeve Set - orange

192,60€ ... bei Preisschwankungen hätte ich noch ein "wenig Luft", um die 200€ nicht zu überschreiten.
perfekt^^

allen viel Glück


----------



## Porro (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries 7H USB Gaming Headset - black


----------



## Dirksen (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Idee, 
damit könnte ich meinen Pc endlich anslaufen bekommen. Der Strom fehlt momentan noch 
*Gehäuse: *
Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung
Preis: 3,90€

*CPU-Kühler: *
Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
Preis: 5,90€

*Lüfter: *
Alumino Fan Filter 140mm - black
Preis: 3,90€

*Eigene Katerogie: Netzteil*
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 850 Watt
Preis: 184,90 €
__________________
Gesamtpreis: 198,60€


----------



## Lower (13. Dezember 2010)

1x Gehäuse - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » DimasTech Bench Table Hard V2.5 - graphite black   

1x Lüfter - Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S1 - 120mm

1x CPU-Kühler - Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

1x Wunschkategorie/Sonstiges - Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Bitspower » Bitspower Z-Multi 150mm Water Tank

Gesamtpreis: 186,6€

lg Lower


----------



## Buffbanane (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking lässt sich echt nicht lumpen dieses Jahr.

Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse: *
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Preis: 59,90€

*CPU-Kühler: *
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"
Preis: 54,90€

*Lüfter: *
NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller
Preis: 59,90€

*Eigene Katerogie: Modding*
Lian Li PCI-01B PCI-Holder Tool-less - black
Preis: 12,90€
__________________
Gesamtpreis: 187,60€

Viel Glück allen und Frohe Weihnachten.

mfg Buffbanane


----------



## BismarkVX (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
CPU Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-BL 140mm - blue

hs:Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » eDimensional AudioFX Pro 5.1 Gaming Headset


----------



## Driftking007 (13. Dezember 2010)

Echt gute Aktion 
Mal hoffen dass der Weihnachtsmann auch etwas für mich übrig hat 

Hier mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Zusätzliches Geschenk:
Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk

Gesamtpreis 182,60€ 

Danke lieber Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Rutzke (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Midi-Tower » Thermaltake Armor A60 Midi-Tower VM20001W2Z - black

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - long

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard USB


----------



## Opark (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Silverstone FT01-B W 169,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Arctic Cooling 6,90€

Lüfter:
Lüfterschrauben Schwarz 0,69€

Eigene Kategorie: Silent-PC
Scythe Himuro 19,90€

Summe: 197,39€


----------



## s1n88 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse: *
Antec Fusion Remote - black
Preis: 147,90€

*CPU-Kühler: *
Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm
Preis: 12,90€

*Lüfter: *
Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Preis: 7,90€

*Notebook Zubehör:*
Amacrox PXT4 Power Bank 2200
Preis: 26,90€

*Gesamtpreis:*
_195,60€_


----------



## slayerdaniel (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-LC13B-E La Scala - black 109,90

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Papst » Papst 92mm Lüfter 3412 N/2GLLE - Super Silent 14,90

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 19,90

Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 775 » FOXCONN P43AL, P43 Mainboard - Sockel 775 49,90

Gesamt: 194,60 €


----------



## robbi1204 (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Weihnachtsaktion ,

hier dann mal mein Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Core
CPU-Kühler:Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition" 
Lüfter:Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
eigene Kategorie:Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler
So das wären dann 199,60€


----------



## Coregrinder (13. Dezember 2010)

Na dann, ich würd mich freuen.

Gehäuse 109,90 EUR: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "GO GREEN 500 Edition"
CPU-Kühler 49,90 EUR *: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm

Lüfter 9,90 EUR: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12H - 1700rpm

Meine Wahl 20~: Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeving Sets » Medium Sleeve Set - black


----------



## timmy2000 (13. Dezember 2010)

mein wunschzettel:


cpu-kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
69,90

  Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
    89,90



  lüfter:


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm
   6,90



kategorie meiner wahl:
  DDR2-RAM
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR2-1066 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR2-1066, CL5 - 2GB
42,90


  =194,60


----------



## Z3NDO (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 
84,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler 
69,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 140mm
 9,90€

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Media PC » Wireless-Lan » Longshine Wireless LAN PCI-Card LCS-8031G3 - 54Mbps
16,90€


181,60


----------



## Jurado18 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

Preis: 27,90 EUR
*CPU-Kühler: *
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn

 Preis: 54,90 EUR
*Lüfter: *
InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 15mm Lüfter

Preis: 0,99 EUR 
*Eigene Kategorie:*
Solid State Drive:
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Preis: 109,90 EUR

Gesamt: 193,69 EUR


----------



## Shinigami92 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* (39,90€)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"

*CPU-Kühler:* (54,90€)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

*Lüfter:* (14,90€)
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

*Sonstiges:* (74,90€)
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Gesamt->199,60€


----------



## Hobomane (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt

CPU-Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVS - PWM & VR Select

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Summe 	191,60 EUR


----------



## Black_PC (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion. Caseking gewinnt dieses jahr bestimmt einige Kunden 

*Gehäuse* - Preis 94,90 EUR
Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

*CPU-Kühler* - 14,90 EUR
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD

*Lüfter* - 12,90 EUR
Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Eigene Kategorie - *Grafikkarten* - 64,90 EUR
Gainward GeForce GT 430, 1024MB DDR3, HDMI, DVI, VGA

_______________________________

Gesamtpreis - 187,60 EUR

Ich hoffe zwar, dass ich gewinne, trotzdem wünsche ich auch allen anderen schon mal Frohe Weihnachten und Viel Glück


----------



## Malloy (13. Dezember 2010)

mein wunschzettel an den lieben weihnachtsmannvon caseking sieht so aus:

gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black 124,90 €

cpu-kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000 
39,90 €

lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90 €

kategorie eigener wahl: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Revoltec » Revoltec 3,5 Zoll Fan-Controller - black
16,90 €

zus. 196,60 €

grüße und frohe weihnachten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Lian Li CF-1410R 140mm - red LED

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Venom CPU-Kühler AK-CCX-4002HP - 120mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Material » Acrylglas GS transparent, rot fluoreszierend in 500x500mm

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Mesh

Kommt auf 179,60€


----------



## StefanW12345 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 25mm Lüfter


Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 16GB


187,69€


----------



## prallus (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black 179,90 €

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90 €

Lüfter: Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black 2,90 €

Eigene Kategorie (Silent PC): Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler 10,90 €


Gesamtpreis: 198,60 €

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel glück


----------



## Skywalker135 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel: 

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm

Eigene Wahl: 
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » XFX RADEON HD 5450, 650M Low Profile 512MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI

Zusammen 189,60 EURO


----------



## Galakt0r (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Basic Silent 120 - 120mm
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
198,60€


----------



## Semih91 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse + CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 "Megahalems Edition"

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Sound » 5.1 Headsets » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset

Gehäuse + CPU-Kühler + Lüfter = 137,80€ + Eigene Kategorie = 187,70€

Hinzu würden evtl. die Versandkosten kommen, also je nachdem, wie ihr es machen würdet. Bleibt aber definitiv unter 200€


----------



## sHrink (13. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöne Aktion - macht Spaß der virtuelle Wunschzettel!

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black 29,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12M - 1200rpm 9,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xilence Frozen Fighter AM2 4,90
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCI 
154,90


----------



## ComputerFreak (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse:Lian-Li-PC-A05NB-Midi-Tower-black*82,90€*
CPU-Kühler:Scythe-Mugen-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH*43,90€*
Lüfter: *3x* Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12L-800rpm 3x 6,90€ = *20,70€*
Produkt meiner Wahl:Prolimatech-MK-13-Multi-VGA-Cooler*49,90€* 

Gesamt: *197,40€*

@Caseking Super Idee ...könntet ihr öfter machen
Good Luck@all

Mfg
Computerfreak


----------



## lollyy (13. Dezember 2010)

lieber,lieber weihnachtsmann...

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Cpu-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

"Kategorie Ihrer Wahl"  Gaming - Mäuse Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer LACHESIS 4000dpi - Banshee Blue

~ 181€ 

MfG Lollyy


----------



## number17 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/black - gedämmt
54,90€
CPU-Kühler
Alpenföhn Panorama CPU-Kühler - 100mm
23,90€

Lüfter:
Xilence Pro Fan XPF120 120mm - black
4,90€

Kategorie meiner Wahl: SSD's
Mach Xtreme Technology DS Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 50GB
114,90€


----------



## Verminaard (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehaeuse:           Silverstone-SST-LC20B-La-Scala-black    109,90€
CPU Kuehler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Boost PWM Edition"    49,90€
Luefter:       2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE2 - 92mm    13,80€
Eigene Wahl: 3x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X2 - 80mm     20,70€


Summe: 194.30€



mfG
V.


----------



## Moerderblume (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt
= 129,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm
= 59,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 - 80mm
= 2,50€

Produkt meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » HDMI Kabel/Adapter » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed 2m - black
= 6,90€

insgesamt: 199,20€


----------



## merkurmb (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
 1x Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh 

CPU-Kühler:
1x Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 

Lüfter:
1x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter 

Eigene Kategorie:
2X  Lian Li EX-33B1 HDD-Rack - black


----------



## reaper90 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window
CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller


----------



## peterpan361 (13. Dezember 2010)

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue

Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - blue

= 169,60 EUR


----------



## da brew (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Lian Li EX-50B HDD Hot Swap RAID Case - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 PWM - 80mm


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black 164,90€

Lüfter: Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red 14,90€

CPU-Kühler:Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90€

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl:Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black 12,90€


----------



## dragonsclaw2nd (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
*Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver*​
96,90€

CPU Kühler:
*Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2*​
4,90€

Lüfter:
*Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm*​
3,90€

Eigene Kategorie:
*Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard USB*​
89,90€

Gesamt: 195,60€


----------



## chillerman (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel 


Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower - black
Preis: 59,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System
Preis: 89,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
Preis: 4,90€

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit
Preis: 44,90€

Gesamtwert: 199,60€


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. Dezember 2010)

Dann will ich auch dieses Jahr wieder mitmachen, und hoffen das ich was Gewinne.

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
54,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Green 120mm - green
8,90€

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
89,90€

Eigene Kategorie: 4x
lCaseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Ram-Kühler & Heat-Spreader » Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler 
43,60€
*

Gesamt*: 197,30€


----------



## Sago (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion! 

*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black
69,90€ 

*CPU-Kühler: *Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa CPU n Heatsink Cleaner 
9,90€

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V
1,99€ 

*Eigene Kategorie:* Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
109,90€

*Gesamt:* *191,69€*


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Kategorie Gehäuse:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li EX-332NX HDD-Rack - all black​Kategorie CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm​Kategorie: Lüfter:Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black​Kategorie nach Wunsch (Arbeitsspeicher):Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2000 » Mach Xtreme Technology Black Diamond DDR3-2000, CL9 - 4GB Kit
​Summe: *182,60€*


----------



## Monocus (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Datenkabel - USB » InLine USB 2.0 Aktiv-Verlängerung, Stecker A an Buchse A - 5m

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua

199,6€


----------



## Dunzen (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Window

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

Meine Kategorie:Caseking.de » Modding » Lüfter-Modding » Lüftersteuerungen » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller


----------



## OdlG (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse > Xigmatek Pantheon ~80€

CPU-Kühler > Prolimatech Super Mega ~70€

Lüfter > Aerocool Shark Black ~8€

eigene Kategorie > Accelero Xtreme ~40€

*Summe* 197,60€


----------



## radinger (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-9F Midi-Tower - gedämmt 159,-

CPU-Kühler:
Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm 10,-

Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 15,-

eigene Kategorie:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 15,-

Gesamt: 199,-


----------



## para_dox (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

89,90

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

69,90

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm

9,90

Eigene Kategorie PC-Zubehör
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset

8,90

Gesamt: 178,60€


----------



## manni1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse 9,90€: OrigenAE MCE Remote Controller

CPU-Kühler 54,90€: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Lüfter 24,90€: Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A Fan 140mm - blue/red

zusätzlicher Artikel 109,90€: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

*Gesamtpreis: 199,6 €*


----------



## Thommy (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Silverstone SST-GD04B Grandia Desktop - black 94,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
[URL="http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Silent-PC/Silent-CPU-Kuehler/Prolimatech-Samuel-17-CPU-Cooler::14606.html"]Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler [/URL]39,90 €

Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90 €

Netzteil:
Be Quiet SFX Power Netzteil - 300 Watt 44,90 €

Gesamtwert: 194,60 €


----------



## Zwischen (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse *- *99,90 €* - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window 
*Lüfter *- *19,90 €* - Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red
*CPU-Kühler *- *39,90 €* - Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm 
*Meine Wahl* - *9,90 €* - Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - UV

Alles zusammen: *169,60 €*


----------



## floriletterman (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:                    Antec Fusion Remote - silver

Cpu Kühler:                 Scythe Shuriken Rev.2

Lüfter:                       Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie:         Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer III Festplatten-Entkoppler


Summe:                     *192,60 EUR

Schöne Aktion 
*


----------



## MadMordog (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse

CPU-Kühler

Lüfter

Kategorie meiner Wahl


Gehäuse:        79,90 €
CPU-Kühler:     54,90 €
Lüfter:            14,90 €
Wahlkategorie: 49,90 €
____________________
                   199,60 €


----------



## Eversman (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW24-24 ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung ~ 7€
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black ~ 26€
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU CPU Cooler ~ 17€
Sonstige Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » NAS Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+) ~ 150€


----------



## WinkillerHD (13. Dezember 2010)

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm

6,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

28,90€

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX Cube - black


99,90€

Netzteil (Wunsch): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

59,90€

= 195,60€ 

Allen anderen und mir


----------



## leckerbier (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse - 99,99 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU-Kühler - 24,90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000

Lüfter - 9,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » Lian Li CF-1210R 120mm - red LED

Eigene Kategorie - 59,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

MfG

leckerbier


----------



## PrussianPride (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-9F Midi-Tower - black 128,90€

*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 43,90€

*Lüfter:* Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90€

*Eigene Kategorie:* Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer III Festplatten-Entkoppler 8,90€

*Gesamtpreis:* 199,60€


----------



## Schwini (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team und Caseking! 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie:

Sound: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Gesamtpreis: *192, 60€*


----------



## Systembuilder (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white
139.90€

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
4,90€

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
14,90€

Maus-Pad:Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Razer Pads » Razer DESTRUCTOR Mouse Pad - white
39.90€

Macht zusammen 199.60€ - so reizt man Gewinnspiele aus!


----------



## Manuels (13. Dezember 2010)

So,  

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Lan Boy Open Air Case - blue = 179,90 Euro

CPU Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro = 6,90 Euro 

Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Blue LED Lüfter - 120mm = 7,90 Euro

Wahl: 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Xigmatek PTI-G3606 Thermal Grease - 3g = 3,90 Euro

zusammen = 198,60 Euro


----------



## Sushimann (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm = 8,90 Euro

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black = 64,90 Euro

Cpu Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100 = 24,90 Euro

ANdere Kategorie: Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 Gaming Headset - white = 69,90 Euro

Gesamt: 168,60 Euro

Damit wäre dann ein spieletauglicher HTPC für mich möglich ^^

Edit: Das Headset in Weiß würde besser zum Modden taugen


----------



## ClareQuilty (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white 79,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 54,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool F6XT 6x Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll 13,90 EUR

Eiegnes: Caseking.de » Sound » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia M3200 2.1 System - black 49,90 EUR

Gesamtsumme: 198,60 EUR


----------



## MUBBLE (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung 
das is auch über Gehäuse findbar also bitte gültig sonst traurig

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
das is auch über CPU-Kühler findbar also bitte gültig sonst traurig

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
das is auch über Lüfter findbar also bitte gültig sonst traurig

eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe

macht zusammen : *196,29 EUR*


----------



## Roman441 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-332-KKN1-GP - gedämmt  64,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2  4,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 2X 14,90€

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt 89,90€

189,50€


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q08 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-NT01-E Fanless Heatpipe Cooler

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm

Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Media PC » HTPC-Dämmsets » Be Quiet Dämmset High Performance Fleece - Universal Big - black

Gesamt:
180,60€

Leiser HTPC, ich komme


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black
Preis: 139,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 12 Gramm
Preis: 14,90€

Lüfter:
Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-R 140mm - red
Preis: 25,90€

Eigene Katerogie: Wasserkühlung
Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - shiny silver
Preis: 6,90 €
__________________
Gesamtpreis: 187,60€


----------



## Vansenz (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED
Sonstige:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro try-out bundle
______________________
Gesamt: 199,60 EUR

Super Aktion, da könnt ich endlich mal mein gurkiges Soprano-Gehäuse entsorgen.


----------



## Yeahmon (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window 79,90€

CPU-Kühler
Corsair Air Series A70 CPU-Kühler 49,90€

Lüfter
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm 8,90€


Eigene Kategorie
eDimensional AudioFX Pro 5.1 Gaming Headset 59,90€


Gesamtsumme:  198,60€


----------



## Blechkiste (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » HDD Kits » Lian Li HD-323 Internal 2,5 Zoll HDD Kit - silver 7,90€

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aqua Computer » aqua computer aquaero 4.0 USB Lüftersteuerung LCD 109,90€

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » 220-240V Pumpen » Eheim 1048-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 42,90€

Gesamt: 197,60€

Jetzt nur noch daumen drücken


----------



## ddragon (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition"


Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm


Wahl:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g

Wert : 166,78

Wäre mal ein hübsches Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## broesel88 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black €59,90

CPU-Lüfter: Prolimatech-PK-1-Nano-Aluminium-Thermal-Compound-5g €9.90

Lüfter: Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-140mm €17,90

Eigene: Be-Quiet-Straight-Power-E8-CM-modular-Netzteil-580-Watt €109,90

__________________________________
Summe: €197,60


----------



## serafen (13. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel* 
Stand 13.12.2010 gegen 18:53 Uhr


*Gehäuse:* *Akasa OMEGA E-ATX Midi-Tower AK-BKCSE-05 - black 149,90 EUR* 
*
CPU-Kühler:* *Arctic Cooling Freezer 13* *24,90 EUR*
*
Lüfter:* *2x* *Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm* *je 7,90 EUR*
*
Eigene Kategorie (CPU-Kühler/Wärmeleitpaste & Pads): Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset* *8,90 EUR



*


----------



## pmdeluxe (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm
Mein Wunsch: Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » CM Storm SENTINEL Advance Gaming Mouse - black


----------



## Writer (13. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*
Stand 13.12.2010 um 19:05 Uhr

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black 99,90 €

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 43,90 €

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90 €

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.3 3200 dpi Mouse 38,90 €

Gesamtsumme: 197,60 €


----------



## Heng (13. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

*Kategorie Kühler:* 
Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm *4,90€*

*Kategorie Lüfter:*
3-Pin Y-Kabel *1,99€*

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*
Lian Li EX-10QI 2,5 External HDD Case USB 3.0 - blue *29,90€*

*Kategorie meiner Wahl (Prozessoren):*
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed *162,90€*

macht zusammen *199,69€*

Viel Glück allen!


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black ~ 59.90 €

*CPU Kühler: *
Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm ~ 29.90 €

*Lüfter:*
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm~ 14,90 €

*Eigene Wahl:*
Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 750 Watt ~ 89.90 €

------------------------------------------------
*Summe:  194.60 €*

Dann wär ich meinem Traum ein Schritt näher! Und zwar 2 GTX 470 im SLI! Ne zweite GTX 470 und ein passendes Mainboard würd ich mir dann vom eigenen Geld holen!  

MFG


----------



## Locuza (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe der Caseman hat auch was für mich 
*
Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
*29.90€*

*CPU Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
*4.90€*

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Basic Silent 120 - 120mm
*3.90€*

*Kategorie nach eigener Wahl:*
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » Alle NVIDIA Grafikkarten » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
*154,90€*
 ____________________________

*Gesamt : 193.60€*


Top Gewinnspiel


----------



## PANsVoice (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PC-60FNW-Midi-Tower-Window-Edition-black::13476.html
Preis: 109,90€

CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3-AMD/Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Gross-Clockner-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::10261.html
Preis: 29,90€

Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Slip-Stream-Slim-120mm-SY1212SL12L-1200rpm::12799.html
Preis: 9,90€

Eigene Kategorie: Gaming
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Lenkraeder/Saitek-4-in-1-Vibration-Wheel-PC-PS2-Xbox-PS3::11455.html
Preis: 39,90 €
__________________
Gesamtpreis: 189,60€


----------



## Ready (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black 29,90 EUR

CPU Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90 EUR

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W 40mm - black 1,50 EUR

Eigene Kategorie
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed 162,90 EUR

Gesamtpreis: 199,20€


----------



## superduperdave (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
hier meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Asgard-II-Midi-Tower-black-black::14235.htmlCooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black
69,90 EUR

Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
43,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm
6,90 EUR

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Netzteil
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
74,90 EUR

insgesamt 195,60 EUR

übrigens super Gewinnspiel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
Preis = 89,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Preis = 36,90€

Lüfter:
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Preis = 35,80€

Eigenes:
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeving Sets » Medium Sleeve Set - black
Preis = 22,90€

Wert: 185,50€ 
Wäre ein schönes Geschenk, da ich mir im neuen Jahr meinen ersten Eigenbau PC verwirklichen will!!!


----------



## prost (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black 
99,90€
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000 
36,90€
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED 
14,90€
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 1366 » aqua computer Cuplex Kryos PRO - 775/1156/1366 
47,90€

Gesamt: 199,60€


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Sound
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 64 MB PCIe - retail

Gesamtsumme: 199,60€

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## LatinKing (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Gehäuse-->Zalman Z7 Midi Tower Black                                     54,90

Lüfter
Lüfter-->Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm 4,90

CPU-Kühlung
CPU-Kühlung--> AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE Loki-Edition         89,90

Eigene Kategorie
Arbeitsspeicher--> Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3 1333 4GB KIT44,90


Total = 194,60€
Viel Glück Allen und mir am meisten


----------



## kbyte (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q09FB Mini-ITX HTPC-Chassis - black

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » DVI/HDMI Zubehör » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed 7,5m - black


----------



## JohnPatrickRyan (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse    :  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

CPU-Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm

Lüfter        : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl : Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » DVI/HDMI Zubehör » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed 10m - black

Gesamt : *198,60 EUR


*


----------



## jwTVmedia (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Alle Thermaltake Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 Midi-Tower VJ40001N2Z - black - 74,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm - 39,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm - 8,90€

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 4GB Kit - 74,90€

Gesamtpreis : *198,60€
* 

Allen anderen Viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und auch bei dem Asus Gewinnspiel


----------



## Fips80 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Dark Fleet DF-10 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter


----------



## McTyphoon (13. Dezember 2010)

So hier mal meine Wahl

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm Fan SST-FN121-BL - Blue Lights

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Mach Xtreme Technology Armor DDR3-2133, CL9 - 4GB Kit

macht insgesamt 198,60€

Grüße aus SüdBaden


----------



## Asmon (13. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion von Caseking 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

Cpu Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm

Dämmung: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lian Li PC-7FN


----------



## Lyran (13. Dezember 2010)

Home » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » CPAF-005

Home » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » LULS-185

Home » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » GEXT-001

Home » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » GCXF-003

Total: 181,60€


----------



## TH3.BUG (13. Dezember 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## maximilian opitz (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse 99,90

Cpu kühler 29,90

Lüfter 19,90

frei Katigorie 49,90

insgesamt 199,60


----------



## StAnger28 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mal mit machen!


Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black

CPU Kühler:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Lüfter:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Akasa/Akasa-Viper-120mm-PWM-Fan::14812.html?ref=128

Meine freie Wahl:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm


----------



## Gold (13. Dezember 2010)

*Meine Wunschliste:*

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Preis = 29,90 EUR * 

*CPU Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
Preis = 5,90 EUR *

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short
Preis = 0,99 EUR *

*Eigene Kategorie:*
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed
Preis = 162,90 EUR *

*Gesamtpreis:** 199,69 EUR **


----------



## timbola (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Lian Li PC-T60B ATX Test Bench - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm Fan SST-FM121B - Black Controller

Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset MKII

zusammen: 193,60 €


----------



## Zino (13. Dezember 2010)

Why not? 

Gehäuse:  Xigmatek Asgard

Cpu-Kühler:  Arctic Cooling Freezer 13

Lüfter:  Be Quiet Silent Wings 120 PWM

Freie Wahl:  Evga GTS 450 SuperClocked

=194,60€


----------



## Kaki008 (13. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
19,90 €

Lüfter: -> Lüfter Controller:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

29,90 €

Eigene Kategorie: -> Wasserkühlung-> Pumpen
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Aquacomputer » aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version

89,90 €

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Akasa » Akasa ZEN Midi-Tower AK-ZEN01-BK - black

54,90 €

Macht ca. 195 €


----------



## conrad-b-hart (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-PS01B-E Precision Midi-Tower - black


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Sonstige Radiatoren » Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 9x120 LT - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm


199,60 €

Endlich eine anständige WaKü


----------



## Luemmel (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: CoolerMaster PCGH Edition 79,90 €
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B 49,90 €
Lüfter: Prolimatech Red Vortex 9,90 €
Sonstiges: Silentmaxx HDD Dämmung 32,90 €

So habe fertig, allen viel Glück


----------



## Fire8ird (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black  79,90€
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler  39,90€
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm  14,90€
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Plantronics GameCom 777 Gaming Headset  59,90€

Gesammtsumme: 194,60€


----------



## cfos242 (13. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht, was ich mir zu Weihnachten (noch) wünschen würde:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh - 69,90 €
Lüfter: Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300 - 17,90 €
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90 €
Zusätzlich: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt - 74,90

Macht zusammen: 199,60 €

Würde mich wie alle anderen sehr darüber freuen. 
Klasse Aktion!


----------



## Floppy90 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel an den Caseking-PCGH-Weihnachtsmann 

1. Gehäuse: DimasTech Bench Table Easy V2.5 - graphite black

2. CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

3. Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

4. eigene Wahl: Revoltec Notebook Kühler RNC-3000 15,4-17 Zoll - black

Sinnliche Weihnachtszeit euch allen!
Floppy90


----------



## mramnesie (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse
Lian Li PC-Q08A Mini-ITX Cube - silver                          99,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler
Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000         28,90 EUR

Lüfter
Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 140mm            9,90 EUR

Eigene Kategorie - Netzteil
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt    59,90 EUR

*Summe:                                                                                                                               198,60 EUR*


----------



## enozone (13. Dezember 2010)

dann werd ich auch mal meinen Wunschzettel mit in die Runde werfen  

Gehäuse ::Cooler-Master-690-II-Lite-Midi-Tower-WWN3-PCGH-white:: Klick Mich
Preis :: 79,90 ::

CPU-Kühler ::Corsair-Cooling-Hydro-Series-H70-Watercooling-System:: Klick mich noch einmal
Preis :: 89,90 ::

Lüfter ::Enermax-Cluster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED:: Klick mich immer wieder
Preis :: 14,90 ::

Sonstiges ::Enermax-Cluster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED:: weil er so schön ist 
Preis :: 14,90 ::

*--------------*
ges. :: 199,60 € ::

und noch viel Glück an alle anderen ......................(und mir am meisten )

gReetz eNo


----------



## cloth82 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel im Wert von 199,20 Euro

Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » CPAR-028
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2, EUR 4,90
Damit ich meinen Intel Q6600 im neuen Gehäuse verbauen kann:

Home » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » GEXT-010
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange,  EUR 32,90

Home » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » ZUAD-176 
Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex, EUR 1,50
Damit ich den IcyVision an meiner Radeon HD4870 auch an die Platine anschließen kann und die Steuerung wieder funktioniert...

Home » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Logitech » GATA-112
Logitech diNovo Edge, EUR 159,90

Das wäre endlich mal eine Wohnzimmertisch-geeignete Tastatur 

Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## Tremendous (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel als armer Student 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black 79,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Blueline Edition" 44,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm 7,90 EUR

5.1 Headset: Caseking.de » Sound » 5.1 Headsets » eDimensional AudioFX Pro 5.1 Gaming Headset 59,90 EUR


----------



## Revontulet (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic S12II-330 Netzteil (SS-330GB) - 330 Watt
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

Zwischensumme: 189,60 EUR


----------



## lutzschmutz (13. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel 


*Gehäuse*: Antec Lan Boy Open Air Case - blue - 179,90€

*CPU-Kühler*: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 - 4,90€

*Lüfter*: Xilence Silent Fan XPF60.W 60mm - black - 1,90€

*sonstiges*: Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - ice blue - 10,90€


Gesamtsumme: 197,60€

Ich hoffe ich war brav!


----------



## Wiski (13. Dezember 2010)

hallo lieber weinachtsmann ^^...

hier haste meine wunschliste,.,., ich war auch ganz lieb 

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Economy Edition - black 

CPU Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

Lüfter: 2x Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm

Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5,

macht zusammen = 199,50€    ^^


----------



## wuslon8 (13. Dezember 2010)

Antec Three Hundred
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt


----------



## slotty26 (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de                                                                                                             -Gehäuse: Lancool K62 Midi-Tower-Black:  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.html
-CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9500 AT CPU Coole: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...der/Zalman-CNPS-9500-AT-CPU-Cooler::4274.html
-Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter-120mm: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
-RAM: Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333,CL9-4GB. Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit


----------



## prexon (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Lieber Weihnachtsmann ^^

Mein Wunschzettel:  

Gehäuse --> Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black  --> 99,90€

CPU-Kühler --> Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 --> 36,90€

Lüfter --> Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 2000 - Silent --> 10,90€

Sonstiges --> Lian Li W-LF1LB-2 Seitenteil mit 2x 140 mm für A7X und P80 - black --> 34,90€

Macht zusammen... 182,60€


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich würds auch abholen, wollt da eh mal hin 

Gehäuse:
Klick mich

CPU-Kühler:
Klick mich

Lüfter:
Klick mich

Sound:
Klick Mich 


Müssten ca. 195€ sein


----------



## BennoWendt (13. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschliste:*

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/black - gedämmt

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - camou

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Freie Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P8 modular Netzteil - 650 Watt

*=> 199,69€*


----------



## CherryCoke (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black 49,90 €

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Blackline Edition" 44,90 €

Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm 12,90 €

Sonstiges: SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 USB Gaming Headset - black 89,90 €

= 197,60 €


----------



## Fanchen (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW8-8 EPS12V 8-Pin Verlängerung 4,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 54,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Papst » Papst 120mm Lüfter 4412 F/2GLL - Super Silent 14,90 EUR

HDD/SSD: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90 EUR

Gesamt: 184,60 EUR


----------



## HeinG (13. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler


----------



## Rave_Along (13. Dezember 2010)

Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Beliebige Rubrik: Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

=> 199,60 €


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - gedämmt 89,90€
CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Prolimatech-Super-Mega-CPU-Cooler::14861.html 69,90€
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 140 White LED Lüfter - 140mm 12,90€
Produkt meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 140 White LED Lüfter - 140mm 12,90€

-> insgesamt 185,60€


----------



## X Broster (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog.../Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html 29,90€
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S 0,90€
Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rung-30cm-black-HSG-sleeved-black::13934.html 3,90€
Produkt meiner Wahl:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Modular-Netzteil-Fanless-460Watt::15089.html 164,90€

-> insgesamt 199,60€


----------



## Zlicer (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Home » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » GELI-221 

Kühler: Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » CPBU-004

Sonstiges: Home » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » ZUHC-009 

Lüfter: Home » Lüfter » Enermax » LUEN-013

Insgesamt: 172,60 €

greetz Zlicer
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Lian-Li-PC-A05NB-Midi-Tower-black::12252.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/LianLi A05NB


----------



## Vortox (13. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Küler:
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90€
Gehäuse:
BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black 99,90€
Lüfter:
Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm 8,90€
Sonstiges:
ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi 74,90€

Summe: 188,60€


----------



## TA2 (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

*CPU Kühler*: Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Fire Edition"
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Fire Edition"

*Lüfter*: Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED

*Kategorie meiner Wahl*: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard


----------



## KatieKen (13. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse (94,90€):
Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler (43,90€):
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter (25,90€):
Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-R 140mm - red

Produkt meiner Wahl (31,90€):
Lüftersteuerung Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black

Summe: 196,60€ ... Silence hat ihren Preis.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (13. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse für meine Freundin die mir seit nem halben Jahr in den Ohren liegt wie sie ihr Tower nervt: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman ZM-GS1000-TI Full-Tower - titan für 134,90€

Kategorie CPU-Kühler für mich : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g für 9,90€

Kategorie Lüfter auf Reserve : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black für 0,69€

Kategorie Media für meinen Kumpel dessen Headset vorgestern den Geist aufgegeben hat  : Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset für 49,90€

macht insgesamt 195,39€


----------



## Stevii (13. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal.. 

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black  *~ 59,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:
*Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 *~ 36,90€*

*Lüfter:*
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm *~ 7,90€*

*Kategorie meiner Wahl:*
FOXCONN A9DA-S, 890GX Mainboard - Sockel AM3 *~ 89,90*

*Macht unterm Strich
_________________
196,60€*


----------



## Hellboy09 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse: *
Xigmatek Pantheon mit Window
 
*CPU-KÜhler: *
Alpenföhn Matterhorn

*Lüfter: *
Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm

*Wunschkategorie: *
Plantronics GameCom 367
*
Summe:* 189,60€


----------



## faesul (14. Dezember 2010)

Aerocool Vs-9w Midi-Tower Window - black (39,90)
Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm (29,90)
Silverstone Lüfter SST-SUSCOOL121 - 120mm (12,90)
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt (109,90)

Summe: 192,60€


----------



## xenio (14. Dezember 2010)

Na mal schauen ob ich da wenigstens glück habe 

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window 69,90

Cpu-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm 7,90

Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Silverstone SST-ST60F-P Strider Plus - 600 Watt 84,90

199,6 € 

naja knapp die 200 aber noch darunter!

viel erfolg allen


----------



## Firefighter45 (14. Dezember 2010)

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window 99,90 €

Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler 44,90 €

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90 €

Razer Abyssus Gaming Mouse 34,90 €

197,60 €


----------



## mac1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-BS - black/silver                            82,90 €

CPU-Kühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...en-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH::14072.html                                                                                            43,90 €

Lüfter:   Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm                                                              8,90 €

Eigene Wahl: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...eWinder-X6-Gaming-Keyboard-Retail::11212.html                                                                                             59,90 €
                                                                                                                                                 --------
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         195,60 €


----------



## romankurth (14. Dezember 2010)

Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black 79,90€
Cooler Master V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 CPU-Kühler 59,90€
Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red 19,90€
Razer Abyssus Mirror 3.500 dpi Gaming Mouse 39,90

Betrag: *190,60€* würd ich mal sagen

Euch Anderen viel Glück!!!! Bin gespannt welche Zusammenstellung gewonnen hat


----------



## shootme (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt

94,90 Euro

Kühler (Alibi)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xilence Frozen Fighter AM2

4,90 Euro

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm

9,90 Euro

Mainboard
Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A9DA-S, 890GX Mainboard - Sockel AM3

89,90 Euro

Summe 199,6 Euro! Bin halt ein sparsamer Typ


----------



## gumni (14. Dezember 2010)

gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit

cpu kühler:Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED Lüfter - 140mm

wunsch produkt:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Datenkabel - SATA » InLine SATA Anschlusskabel 0,3m - red

insgesamt: 199,60€


----------



## kL| (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » PrimoCHILL » PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - invisible blue 3,90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » DimasTech Bench Table*Hard V2.5 - graphite black*** 84,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm 74,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm 14,90€

_____________________

178,60€


----------



## Lacur (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aerocool Qs-200 Micro-ATX Tower - black 34,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm 34,90 EUR
Lüfter: Papst 120mm Lüfter 4412 F/2GLL - Super Silent 14,90 EUR
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt 109,90 EUR

Gesamt: 194,60 EUR


----------



## longing (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Midgard   59,90 €

*CPU-Kühler:*
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2   4,90 €

*Lüfter:*
Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W  1,50 €

*Eigene Wahl:*
Razer Megalodon 7.1 Surround Sound Headset   129,90 €


196,20 €


----------



## maniacmurphy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Caseking spielt Christkind - Gewinnen Sie Ihren Wunschzettel*

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-PS05B Precision Midi-Tower - black

*49,90 EUR *

CPU-Kühler:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

*89,90 EUR *
Lüfter:

2 Stck Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 
*29,80 EUR *

Eigene Wahl: 
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech MX 518 Gaming-Grade - REFRESH

29,90 EUR 

----------
199,50€

... und Frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## BrummB43R (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Raven Serie » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

*179,90€*
*
CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

*4,90€*

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP

*6,90€*
*
Eigene Wahl:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Zubehör » Silverstone SST-Aeroslots PCI Slotblenden

*4,90€*

*=> 196,60€*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SST-RV01B-W-Raven-Big-Tower-black::11768.html


----------



## Stuntman-mike (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel sieht so aus:*

Gehäuse:*
Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black 
              39,90 EUR         

*CPU-Kühler:*
Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
              54,90 EUR         

*Lüfter:*
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
14,90 EUR

*Eigene Wahl:
*Logitech-G700-Gaming-Mouse
89,90 EUR 

*Gesamt:*
199,60 EUR

Knapp aber passt


----------



## notobiwan (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt - 54,90 €
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Blueline Edition" - 44,90 €
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - 14,90 €
Eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Sound » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia HCS2330 2.1 System - black - 84,90 €

-Gesamt: 199,60 €


----------



## dh181 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...l-SATA-External-Case-USB-30-black::15392.htmlAntec  Two Hundred
49,90

*CPU-Kühler:*
Arctic  Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
29,90

*Lüfter:*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...et-Luefter-Silent-Wings-PWM-120mm::13572.htmlEnermax  T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm
9,90

*Eigene Wahl:
*http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...gitech/Logitech-G700-Gaming-Mouse::15042.htmlOCZ  Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
109,90

*Gesamt:*
199,60 €


----------



## Michisauer (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
79,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
69,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm
12,90€

eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Aerocool Modern-V Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll
29,90€

Gesamt: 192,60€

Passt doch wunderbar^^


----------



## Menthe (14. Dezember 2010)

Wäre mein Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q11 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q11B Mini-ITX Cube - black 89,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System 89,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm 15,90€

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g 1,99€

__________________

197,69€


----------



## lukyluke (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse = Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black
CPU-Kühler = Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter = Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
Kategorie meiner Wahl = Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

= 191,60 Euro


----------



## Mr.Kenji (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black
Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 140mm System-Fan M
Sonstiges
Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Logitech G35 Gaming Headset


----------



## Atrox (14. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:

NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower - Black Metal  89,90 euro
[]Caseking.de

Kategorie Cpu Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition"  69.90 euro
[]Caseking.de

Kategorie Lüfter:
Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue    19.90 Euro
[]Caseking.de

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Kaltlicht Kathode
Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - blue 13.90 Euro
[]Caseking.de
macht zusammen 193.60 Euro

Dann hätte mein Motor endlich ne vernünftige Karoserie


----------



## theoturtle (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal wünschen :

Sharkoon-Rebel-9-Pro-Value-Edition-black
59,90 €

SCYTHE-Grand-Kama-Cross-CPU-Kuehler
34,90 €

Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-Pure-120mm
8,90 €

Be-Quiet-Straight-Power-E8-CM-modular-Netzteil-480-Watt
89,90 €

Macht zusammen 193,60 € ohne Porto und Verpackung ...

Viel Glück allen !


----------



## rolandm (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC C5X Serie » Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Chassis - black

Kühler :

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Lüfter :

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12SL - 800rpm

Eigene Kategorie :

2 Stück Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aufbewahrung & Montage » Sleeves » Master Sleeve 6mm - black, 1m


----------



## Anchorage (14. Dezember 2010)

Nichts habe alles was ich Brauche


----------



## elmoritz (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: CM Storm SCOUT (link) 84,90€
CPU-Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev. 2 (link) 19,90€
Lüfter:Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm (link) 9,90€
Eigenes: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 3xGPU 3xCPU 1xSet (link) 14,90€

Gesamt: 129,60€
Geld sollte man an den richtigen Stellen ausgeben 
und das Gehäuse ist einfach NETT

Viel Glück Allen!!!


----------



## snake666 (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht hab ich ja diesmal Glück ...

CPU-Kühler :
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
29,90

Gehäuse :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Hades Midi-Tower - black
69,90

Lüfter :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
8,90

Und Netzteil, damit der Rohbau auch vollständig wird :
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 450 Watt
72,90

Summe : 181,60 €

Daumen drück!


----------



## Blubber (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Midi-Tower - PURE black

CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ugen-2-CPU-Kuehler-RevB-SCMG-2100::11736.html

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Gaming » USB-Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB

Gesamt:
*195,60 € - passt^^ 

*


----------



## butzki (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - gedämmt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Matrix Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Cardreader & -writer » Scythe SCKMRD-2000-BK Card Reader - black


----------



## schmak (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Antec Three Hundred - 64,90 € - Link
Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD - 14,90 € - Link
Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm - 8,90 € - Link
Sonstiges:
Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 525 Watt - 104,90 € - Link
--------------
193,60 €

Allen viel Glück!


----------



## je86 (14. Dezember 2010)

Lian Li PC-T60B ATX Test Bench - black
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm
Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn Left Hand Edtion 3500 dpi

Gesamt: *195,60 €*  Daumen hoch!


----------



## New-Bee (14. Dezember 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Chieftec » Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver 96,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000 28,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler 34,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm 12,90 EUR

ergibt zusammen:    *173,60 EUR*


----------



## flipflop (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...l-SATA-External-Case-USB-30-black::15391.html

CPU-Kühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...en-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH::14072.html

Lüfter: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...et-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-120mm::12870.html

sonstiges: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...d-Series-25-Zoll-SATA-II-SSD-60GB::15433.html

Gesamtpreis: € 196,60

Danke! 

€ Lan_Party: Merci vielmals. Über Google funktionierten die Links, aber direkt nicht?
Komisch, naja, hab jetzt nchmal direkt die Produktlinks genommen und nicht die jeweilige Shopseite.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Blueline Edition

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Roccat » ROCCAT Pyra - Mobile Gaming Mouse

= 186,60 €


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Seasonic S12II-330 Netzteil (SS-330GB) - 330 Watt

= 194,60 €


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Dezember 2010)

flipflop schrieb:


> Gehäuse: http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/...l-SATA-External-Case-USB-30-black::15391.html
> 
> CPU-Kühler: http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/...en-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH::14072.html
> 
> ...



Nur zur Info deine Links sind fehlerhaft..alsi ich konnte dir nicht öffen und beim Copy/Past hat es auch nicht geklappt du solltest es nochmal machen.

Allen viel Glück.


----------



## stevie195 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste

Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 450 Watt

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

194,60


----------



## RonnieColeman (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Prolimatech-Armageddon-CPU-Cooler::14303.html

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Beliebige Kategorie:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Macht 199,60€


----------



## FarChri (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm 34,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black 144,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Master Sleeve 9mm - black, 1m 3,90

*Gesamt: € 198,60*


----------



## dbpaule (14. Dezember 2010)

Silverstone Temjin TJ-08 (84,90€)
Prolimatech Armageddon (44,90€)
Zaward Golf II Fan 140mm (9,90€)
Be quiet Straight Power E8 400W (59,90€)

Macht in Summe 199,60€. Würde mich ja riesig freuen, wenn das klappt. Dann könnte meine Freundin auch endlich nen PC haben, den ich ihr dann zu Weihnachten schenke.

LG, Paule


----------



## Dadaelus (14. Dezember 2010)

1. Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 - 80mm6,90€
2. Aerocool Syclone II Midi-Tower - black/blue79,90€
3. Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition" 69,90 €
4 .Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black39,90€
= 196,60 €

Soo,dann mal viel glück an alle und mich


----------



## morgoth (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Case Performance One P-183 - Gun Metal Black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Panorama CPU-Kühler - 100mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aufbewahrung & Montage » Sleeve Kits » Medium Sleeve Set - black

Summe: 196,60 EUR


----------



## Thunnes (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/silver - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm
Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Arbeitsspeicher
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 4GB Kit

Das macht zusammen 192,60€.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (14. Dezember 2010)

nice one caseking, nette Idee !
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 84,90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP CPU-Kühler 54,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red 19,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1200 Retail 120mm - Ultra Silent 11,90 EUR

ergo 171,6 Euro


----------



## GAMango (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: (69,90 €)
Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black
Link:
Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » GECO-168

CPU-Kühler: (19,90 €)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Link:
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » CPAR-036

Lüfter: (4,90 €)
Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm
Link:
Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » LUAR-034

Netzteil: (104,90 €)
Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 525 Watt
Link:
Netzteile » Enermax » NEEN-029

Insgesamt 199,60 €
Stand: 12:24 Uhr 14.12.2010


----------



## Morote (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black

CPU-Lüfter: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Alpenfoehn-Panorama-CPU-Kuehler-100mm::12818.html

Lüfter: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-120mm::12870.html

Andere Kategorie: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Maeuse/Maeuse-Razer/Razer-Mamba-Wireless-Laser-Gaming-Mouse::11798.html


----------



## br1an (14. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100
Gehäuse: Akasa Elite 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case - black
Lüfter:   Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Wahl: Sennheiser PC 350



war auch ganz brav dieses Jahr 

Gruß


----------



## Arazis (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Raven Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black 

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Contac 29 CL-P0568 CPU Cooler 

LÜFTER: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm 

Meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - blue 

200€ Guthaben
Belastet: 192,60€
über: 7,40€


----------



## kazzig (14. Dezember 2010)

Und hier kommt meine Wunschliste:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-II-Midi-Tower-black-black-Window::15413.html *41,90* €

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...p-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12L-800rpm::10803.html *       6,90* €

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 *36,90* €

Eigene Kategorie:

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB *109,90 €



Summe: 195,60 €
*


----------



## Tiedus (14. Dezember 2010)

CPU Lüfter:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 80mm

VGA Kühler:
Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler


----------



## EasyRick (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail 120mm - Silent

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g

Gesamt: *196,60 EUR


*


----------



## jurome (14. Dezember 2010)

Coole Sache!

Lian Li PC-Q11B Mini-ITX Cube - black - 89,90 EUR

Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000 - 28,90 EUR

Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt - 59,90 EUR

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm - 15,90 EUR

Summe: 194,60 EUR


----------



## Klikiss (14. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:

Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white - 79,90€
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90€
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVS - PWM & VR Select - 9,90€
Seasonic S12II-520 Netzteil (SS-520GB) - 520 Watt - 72,90€

Macht zusammen: 199,60€


----------



## Arluin (14. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm 69.90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 140mm Lüfter NF-P14 FLX-Series 21.90€

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ow-Seitenteil-60FN-7FN-B25F-black::14045.html 29.90€

Headset: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Full-Size-V2-Gaming-Headset-black::14609.html 69.90€

Gesamt: 191.60€


----------



## Jackhammer92 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Red Edition Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Netzwerk-Kabel » InLine 1m Patchkabel 100 Mbit RJ45 - transparent

Gesamt: *199,60 EUR*


----------



## TK-XXL (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Eigene  Katogerie
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler


----------



## ScandaL (14. Dezember 2010)

1. CPU-Gehäuse: 

Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

2. CPU-Kühler: 

Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

3. Lüfter: 

Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVS - PWM & VR Select

4. Beliebige Kategorie: 

Seasonic S12II-520 Netzteil (SS-520GB) - 520 Watt

*= 199,60 €*

Stand 14.12.2010 - 12.46 Uhr


----------



## kEEEix (14. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste :

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Two Hundred

CPU-Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Lüfter : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan

Produkt meiner Wahl : Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ II Netzteil - 525 Watt

wünsche allen viel Glück !


----------



## Metaller (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse:
Silverstone  SST-LC17-S -> 97,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - La Scala Serie » Silverstone SST-LC17-S La Scala - silver

CPU-Lüfter:
Thermaltake Spin Q VT - Radial CPU Cooler -> 45,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Spin Q VT - Radial CPU Cooler

Lüfter:
Enermax Everest UCEV8 - 80mm Blue LED -> 8,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV8 - 80mm Blue LED


Netzteile:
Corsair Netzteil 430 CX - 430 Watt -> 44,90
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 430 CX - 430 Watt

Gesamt: 197,60


----------



## Schnibbel (14. Dezember 2010)

Super 

Gehäuse: 7,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Standfüsse » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black

Kühler: 54,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: 25,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

Eigene: 109,90€
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: 198,60€


----------



## mapim (14. Dezember 2010)

case
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black 
79,90€
CPU Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
36.90€
Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm
9,90€
PC NT
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt
69,90

196,60


----------



## PatSanders (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-330K-KKN1-GP - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Kühler:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 92mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

Gesamt: *187,60 EUR*


----------



## H3!nZ (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann auch mal mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
SSD:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt 189,60€

Mfg
Heinz


----------



## Computer Floh (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black
 CPU-Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter:
Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red
 Eigene Kategorie:
Lamptron 6-Cluster LaZer LED - red

 Gesamt: *199,60 EUR 
*


----------



## dredr (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel für den Caseking Weihnachtsmann :

Gehäuse :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
Preis :109,90 €

CPU-Kühler :
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Preis : 43,90 €

Lüfter :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Zalman » Zalman ZM-F3 Fan 120mm - black
Preis : 5,99 €

Eigene Kategorie = Netzteil .
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP65.1 - 650 Watt
Preis : 39,90

Gesamtsumme : 199,69 €

Sei ein lieber Weihnachtsmann und schau Dir bitte auch meinen Wunschzettel an.Ich würd mich gern an deinen Gaben laben und könnt
dir auch ein Gedicht aufsagen:

Von drauss vom Walde da komm ich her und muss euch sagen.....

Den Rest des Gedichtes gibt´s wenn die Caseking Pakete unterm Baum liegen

MFG
Daniel


----------



## F3IIX (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H - 1600rpm
Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Gesamt: 189,60€


----------



## BenGun_ (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

79,90€

CPU Lüfter: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

43,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

14,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

59,90€

198,60€


----------



## powergnom (14. Dezember 2010)

Na da mach ich doch mal mit.

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 PWM - 80mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: 148.6EUR


----------



## richardvan (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamtwert: 189,60 EUR


----------



## TAZ (14. Dezember 2010)

Da mach ich auch mal mit und vertraue auf mein Glück... 

Gehäuse:
Lian LI PC-8NB
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Lüfter:
Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter:
Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P - 120mm PWM

Eigene Kategorie/Mauspads
Gamers Wear Second Edition SlickRide Pad - Black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » GamersWear Pads » GamersWear SECOND EDITION SlickRide Pad - Black

Summe: *179,60 EUR

*Ich wünsche mir viel Glück!* 
*


----------



## opustr (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black
CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-Hersteller/Scythe/Scythe-Mugen-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGLH::14072.html
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Maus:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.3 3200 dpi Mouse
gesamt: 197,60


----------



## hamst0r (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - SteelSeries » SteelSeries 5H V2 Gaming Headset - black

99,90€+36,90€+2,90€+59,90€ = 199,60€


----------



## XXTREME (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

*196,90€*


----------



## Bolzano (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Sunbeam Acryl Midi-Tower 9 Bay - UV-blue

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Akasa AK-ALL-01BK Multi-Panel - black

Summe: 193.60 €


----------



## Ern1e (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Aplus CS-802B E-ATX Midi-Tower - black
(89,90 EUR)
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
(34,90 EUR)
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
(8,90 EUR)
Arbeitsspeicher: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Black Diamond DDR3-1333, CL7 - 4GB Kit
(64,90 EUR)

GESAMT: 198,60 EUR


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Dezember 2010)

- Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05NB - 82,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
- CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 - 69,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
- Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 6,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm
- Eigene Kategorie - HDD /SSD: Scythe Quiet Drive SQD2.5-1000 - 32,90€
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Scythe Quiet Drive SQD2.5-1000 - black

Summe: 192,60€ (Stand heute) 

MfG Hugo


----------



## crunksoldier (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Cooler Master Test Bench CL-001-KKN1-GP EUR 69,90
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP EUR 11,90
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm EUR 7,90
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Steuerungen » aqua computer aquaero 4.0 USB Lüftersteuerung LCD EUR 109,90

Gesamt: EUR 199,60


----------



## SpeedyV6 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler

Gesamt 189,60€


----------



## P10unkaputtbar (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...AF-RC-932-KKN1-GP-Big-Tower-black::10950.html
124,90 EUR

CPU Kühler
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...enfoehn-Brocken-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::11784.html
34,90 EUR

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED
7,90 EUR 

Eigene Kategorie
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » CM Storm Pads » CM Storm Soft Surface "CM Storm Tactics" - Size M
9,90 EUR

macht 177,60 EUR


----------



## Raeven (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black = 99,90 €

*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"  = 54,90 €

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm  = 17,90 €


*Lüfter-Controller:*http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Luefter-Controller/Fan-Controller-525-Zoll/AXP-Thermal-Control-Panel-black::10485.html = 24,90 €

Gesamt: 197,60 €


----------



## Pikus (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann, ich wünsche mir:

Einmal das Lian Li PC-T60B Benchtable (89,90€): 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC TX Bench Serie » Lian Li PC-T60B ATX Test Bench - black

Dann einen weiteren Mugen 2 (36,90€):
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Scythe-Mugen-2-CPU-Kuehler-RevB-SCMG-2100::11736.html

Dazu noch einen schön leisen Be Quiet! Silent Wings (8,90€): 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Und als kleines Extra eine NZXT Sentry LXE Lüftersteuerung (59,90€):
Caseking.de » Modding » Lüfter-Modding » Lüftersteuerungen » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller

Bitte lieber Weihnachtsmann, erfüll mir meine Wünsche. Ich war doch auch das ganze Jahr brav!


----------



## Dieter66 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehaüse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...raphite-600T-Midi-Tower-anthrazit::15319.html

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
36,90 €

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm
12,90 €

Extra: entfällt !

Gesamt: 199,70 €

Frohes Fest !


----------



## Noy (14. Dezember 2010)

Wunschkategorie:  Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 775 » aqua computer Cuplex Kryos HF - 775/1156/1366

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool F4XT 4x Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g


Gesamt: 196,60€


----------



## kenji_91 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V352A Micro-ATX Cube - silver

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » Cinch Kabel/Adapter » InLine Cinch Kabel AUDIO, vergoldete Stecker, 1x Cinch - 0,5m

Saldo: 199,60€


----------



## Doom (14. Dezember 2010)

caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3-AMD/Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Brocken-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::11784.html

caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Cooler-Master/Cooler-Master-RC-690-Serie/Cooler-Master-690-II-Lite-Midi-Tower-KWN3-Window::14766.html

caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Enermax/Enermax-Cluster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html

caseking.de/shop/catalog/Modding/Gehaeuse-Modding/Displays/NZXT-SENTRY-LX-Multipanel::10801.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...luster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html


----------



## Bigben4000 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window € 41,90
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm € 34,90
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm € 8,90
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt € 109,90

Macht zusammen: € 195,90


----------



## Thornscape (14. Dezember 2010)

_Mein Wunschzettel_


*Gehäuse
*Thermaltake Element Q Mini-ITX*

Kühler*
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2

*Lüfter*
Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm

*eigene Kategorie: Wasserkühlung*
Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 9x120 LT - black

(199,60€ - grade nochmal geschafft )


Und die ganze Zusammenstellung hat auch ihren Sinn. Gehäuse, Kühler und Lüfter würden selbstlos für meine Eltern unter dem Baum liegen (die würden sich sicherlich sehr darüber freuen), während ich mich am Mo-Ra 3 erfreue, der meinen 2er ersetzen darf.


----------



## Dr.Vegapunk (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 179,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Cpu-Kühler: 8,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2

Lüfter: 6,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XR2 - 60mm

Kabeladapter: 1,99
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 4-Pin zu 3-Pin Adapterkabel


----------



## underloost (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black 89,90€
+
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 19,90€
+
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€
+
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Revoltec Alu Book Edition2 OTB 3,5 Zoll eSATA to USB 2.0 - black 34,90€
________________________________________
= 159,60€


----------



## 1st Leon (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir vom Caseking Christkind

Gehäuse  =>  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/orange - gedämmt


CPU Kühler  =>  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100


Lüfter  =>  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Evil Black Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm


HDD / SDD  =>  Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


Macht zusammen 198,60€


----------



## Megael (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse  TT A60 84,90€

Kühler  Corsair H70  89,90

Lüfter  Sythe  9,90

Wahl  Werkzeug  4,50

Gesamt: 189,20€


----------



## xcebit (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:  39,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"


CPU- Kühler: 5,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g


Lüfter :  14,90€ 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm


Eigene Kategorie (Netzteil) :138,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile über 800 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 850 Watt

199,60€ ^^ wurde knapp aber hat ja noch gepasst


----------



## The_Rose_de (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:  Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black  89,90 Euro
CPU-Kühler:  Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm  69,90 Euro
Lüfter:  Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300  17,90 Euro
PC-Zubehör:  Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB  19,90 Euro

Zusammen:  197,60 Euro


----------



## night-ger (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse:  Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black  89,90€
CPU-Kühler:  Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm  69,90€
Lüfter:  Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300  17,90€
PC-Zubehör:  Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB  19,90€


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:  Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black  im Wert von 89,90 EUR

Kühler  Corsair H70   im Wert von 89,90 EUR

Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan
im Wert von 9,90 EUR

Pridukt meiner Wahl InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed 2m - black im  Wert von 6,90 EUR


----------



## AdeE (14. Dezember 2010)

Tag,

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window 41,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90 EUR
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm 9,90 EUR
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90 EUR

------------------------------

Gesamt: 198,60 EUR


----------



## Elvis3000 (14. Dezember 2010)

ich das:


Gehäuse:  Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black  89,90€
CPU-Kühler:  Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm  69,90€
Lüfter:  Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300  17,90€
PC-Zubehör:  Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB  19,90€


----------



## Useless (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Metal

CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 140mm Föhn Lüfter - transparent / Blue LED

Wahl

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - PURE


----------



## metaldad (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower - black

Cpu Kühler
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 140 Purple LED Lüfter - 140mm

Eigene Wahl
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED


----------



## henne121 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Hades Midi-Tower - black
69,90

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
69,90

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
12,90

Sonstiges, Lautsprecher
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Soundsystem - black
44,90

Alles zusammen 197,60


----------



## Schnezler (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP   11,90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - V 35X Serie » Lian Li PC-V352B Micro-ATX Cube - black 138,90

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Smokey Black - 80mm 3,90

Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 775 » FOXCONN G41M, G41 Mainboard - Sockel 775
44,90€

199,60€


----------



## Spockel (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Lüfter
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Eigene Wahl
Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (14. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 23,90 €

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black 49,90 €

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90 €

Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90 €


----------



## centaine11 (14. Dezember 2010)

Daumen hoch für euch 

Gehäuse 99,90 EUR

Caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Cooler-Master/Cooler-Master-RC-690-Serie/Cooler-Master-690-II-Advanced-Midi-Tower-KWN2-Window

Cpu Kühler 54,90 EUR

Caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-775-Intel/Prolimatech/Prolimatech-Megahalems-RevB-Overclocker-Edition


Lüfter 14,90 EUR

Caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Papst/Papst-120mm-Luefter-4412-F-2GLL-Super-Silent

Mein Wunschobjekt 29,90 EUR

Lüftersteuerrung

Caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Luefter-Controller/Fan-Controller-525-Zoll/Scythe-KM01-BK-Kaze-Master-525-Zoll-black

So das macht in etwa 199,60 Euro.

Mfg


----------



## striezel (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 79,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU Kühler: 36,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter: 6,90 Euro
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm

Wahl: 74,90
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 4GB Kit


----------



## Schattenschritt (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter:
Aerocool V14 BlueLine Edition Lüfter - 140mm

Sonstiges (Zubehör):
Lian Li BS-06A externer PCI Kühler 140mm - silver

--> 199,60€

lg,


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Venom CPU-Kühler AK-CCX-4002HP - 120mm

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Speicher
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 4GB Kit

Gesamt 
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/shopping_cart.php


----------



## LordYoichi (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse      : Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt 54,90€

CPU Kühler   : Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System 89,90€

Lüfter         : Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€

Eigene Wahl : Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black 31,90€
__________
-->191,60€


----------



## Barrogh (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black* 79,90€

Lüfter:
*Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red *14,90€ 

CPU-Kühler:
*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 3xGPU 3xCPU 1xReinigungsset* 14,90€

Eigene Kategorie (VGA-Kühler): *
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro VGA Cooler *39,90€

149,60€
Ist nur das nötigste^^


----------



## Harzer81 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Arctic » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt


----------



## Tuerkay (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 Midi-Tower VJ40001W2Z - black Window

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Extra Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li EX-332B HDD-Rack - black

Hallo Liebes Casekindle. Bitte erleichtere mir die Suche nach einem Geschenk für meinen Bruder 

Edit:
Zwischensumme: 145,60 EUR


----------



## Tricky Niki (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus - 79,90 EUR
CPU-Lüfter: Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 - 9,90 EUR
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings - 14,90 EUR
Eigene Wahl: Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.9 Wireless Mouse - 94,90 EUR

--> 199,60 EUR


----------



## Sh33p82 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Liebe Caseking-Christkind, zu Weihnachten wünsche ich mir von dir:*


Gehäuse --- Lian Li PC-7FN Midi Tower - black -- 94,90€

CPU-Kühler --- Prolima Tech Super Mega -- 69,90€

Lüfter --- Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 -- 12,90€

Produkt meiner Wahl --- GamersWear SECOND EDITION SlickRide Pad - Counter -- 19,90€


*Das macht eine Gesamtsumme von: 197,60€*


Viel Glück auch allen anderen Teilnehmern!


Viele Grüße, Jan!


----------



## majorguns (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H - 1600rpm
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » HDMI Kabel/Adapter » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed 2m - black


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Casekind:
Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Case Performance One P-183 - Gun Metal Black
CPU-Kühler:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Waermeleitpaste-Pads/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Pro-Fluessigmetall-Waermeleitpaste::3975.html
Lüfter
2xCaseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Sonstiges
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » ROCCAT Pads » ROCCAT Taito Gaming Mousepad
Gesamt 192,50€

Egal, wer gewinnt, viel Spaß mit dem Zeugs


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Midi-Tower » Thermaltake Element G Midi-Tower VL10001W2Z - black

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## yourgreatestfear (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir vom Weihnachtsmann ... äh halt, von Caseking 

Home » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » GESV-083
*Silverstone SST-ML01S-R Milo 99,90*

Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » CPSS-033
*Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 24,90*

Home » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » LUAR-032
*Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 PWM 3,50*

Wahlkategorie
Home » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » MBFC-003
*FOXCONN H55MX-S 64,90* 

=193,20


----------



## Slurax (14. Dezember 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...IK-Ra-2000-Big-Tower-black-inside::14512.html 119,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...p-Stream-140mm-SM1425SL12L-800rpm::14142.html  9,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...cythe-Yasya-CPU-Kuehler-SCYS-1000::14293.html 39,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ntry-2-TouchScreen-Fan-Controller::12838.html 29,90€

Gesamtpreis: 199,60€

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann 
schau mich net so böse an
bring mir meinen PC heim
dann werd ich immer artig sein


----------



## Morten-H (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black

*CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler 775/1156 AK-CCE-7106HP - 74mm
*
Lüfter:
*Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm*

Extra Wahl:
*Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

=199,60€


----------



## philippehoerold (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 89,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower - Black Metal

cpu kühler: 43,90€
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: 54,90€
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel

Kategorie ihrer wahl: 9,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Kama Flow2 120mm SP1225FDB12H - 1900rpm

Total: 198,60€


----------



## Vortexx (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
• Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower black -- 149,90€
*CPU-Lüfter:*
• Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 -- 29,90€
*Lüfter:*
• Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS 120mm -- 14,90€
*Wahlkategorie:*
• Xigmatek Monocool Fan Controller -- 4,90€

*Gesamtsumme: 199,60€*

MFG


----------



## King_Sony (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
also meine Wunschliste wäre folgendes:

*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V352B Micro-ATX Cube - black

*Lüfter:* 2 x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm 

*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

*Zusatz Wunsch:* Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lian Li PC-8NB

*Preis:** 199,50€* 

LG Sony


----------



## Arrandir (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - gedämmt

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Eigene Wahl:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm - black/black


----------



## Farbfieber (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Akasa AK-ALL-01BK Multi-Panel - black


----------



## Helldog666 (14. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion! 


Gehäuse: 109,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - gedämmt


CPU-Lüfter: 39,90 EUR

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm


Lüfter: 14,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm


Eigene Wahl: 34,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Sound » Alle Headsets » Speed-Link SL-8781-SBK Medusa NX Stereo Gaming Headset


Macht zusammen: 199,60 EUR


Dann wünsche ich mal allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Mfg, Helldog666


----------



## joni35 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/black - gedämmt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » XFX RADEON HD 5750, 740M 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI


----------



## sam828 (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel :

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Blue 120mm - blue

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black


----------



## Maschine311 (14. Dezember 2010)

Der Casekingmann ist ganz heiß,
er hat Teile zum geilen Preis,
und solltet ihr euch bewerben,
könntet ihr ihn Beerben

Na dann mal los, tolle Aktion und ob ich gewinne oder nicht, 
mein Fest wird geil auch ohne Gehäuse-Kit

*Gehäuse*
Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

*CPU-Kühler*
Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

*Lüfter*
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

*Zusätzlich meine Wahl*
Lian Li T-LM24B-2 Deckel PC-60FN / PC-7FN 140 mm - black

Hoffentlich war ich lieb genug


----------



## Timothy (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber lieber Casekingmann ...

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black

Kühler: 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD

Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 92mm

Sonstiges: 
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » Mach Xtreme Technology DS Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 40GB

Danke!


----------



## NebuLa (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - SteelSeries » SteelSeries 4H Gaming Headset - black


---------------------
197,60€

Na dann fang ich mal an zu hoffen


----------



## der_george (14. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Christkind,

ich wünsche mir:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Elite Serie » Cooler Master Elite RC-370-KKN1 Midi-Tower - black
Ein tolles Gehäuse zum Modden.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
Ein leiser CPU-Kühler, der auch Passiv klar kommt.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-920 Retail 92mm - Super Silent
Den Lüfter bräuchte ich noch für mein 24h Mod hinten.
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Joa und das was ich am liebsten hätte wäre eine schöne, schnelle und zuverlässlige SSD.

Vielen Dank
der_george :0)


----------



## ElTe (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

2x   Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVC - PWM Adjustable 

Caseking.de » Media PC » DVI/HDMI/RGB Kabel » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed with Ethernet 1m - black


----------



## Jimstar (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP - black - Window

CPU-Kühler: Coolink Corator DS

Lüfter: Coolink SWiF2-120P Retail 120mm PWM

Mein Wunsch: Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600 CL8 4GB Kit

=== 191,60 €


----------



## Ramaan (14. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

Wunsch: Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Dämmung » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master 690 II

Zusammen: *182,60*


----------



## leorphee (14. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse: Lian Li PW24-24 ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung Preis: 6,90 €
 Kategorie CPU Kühler: Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g Preis: 5,90 €
 Kategorie Lüfter: Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Preis: 1,90 €
Wunsch Kategorie Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt Preis: 184,90 €

Summe der Artikel: 199,60 €


----------



## ViP94 (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

das macht zusammen 198,60€(Stand:14.12.10 19:11)


----------



## danomat (14. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel : 144,90 +4,90 + 1,90 = 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Raven Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

Cpu-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF60.W 60mm - black

Wunsch: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » ROCCAT Apuri USB Hub & Mouse Bungee


----------



## Omicron (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 1xGPU

Wunsch: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System


Summe 199,6€

Mfg


----------



## MasterKratos (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...310-PWN1-GP-Midi-Tower-white-pink::13244.html 

Cpu-Kühler:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Hyper-TX-3-CPU-Kuehler-Intel-AMD::12440.html 

Lüfter:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rk-Blue-Edition-LED-Luefter-120mm::15490.html

Wunsch:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Soundkarten/Creative-SoundBlaster-X-Fi-Titanium-Fatal1ty-64-MB-PCIe-retail::13844.html 

Zwischensumme: 173,60 €

Mfg


----------



## Lordac (14. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - black
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Ninja 3 
*Lüfter:* be quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
*Wunsch:* be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480W

*Gesamtsumme:* 196,60 Euro

Frohe Weihnachten,

Lordac


----------



## Dommas (14. Dezember 2010)

*Meine Wunschliste:*

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Wunschartikel: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler

Summe: € 195,60


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. Dezember 2010)

Corsair H70: 89,90€
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System
LianLi  PC-Q08B: 99,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black
Staubfilter: 2,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Lüfter AC F12: 4,90€ 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ctic-Cooling-Arctic-F12-PWM-120mm::13787.html

~ 197,60€
Sö, schade dass für nen X6 kein Platz mehr ist, aber nuja, man will ja nicht gierig werden


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50W ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower Window - Pure black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
Wunsch-Kategorie: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - UV
-------------------
= 198,69 €


----------



## zøtac (14. Dezember 2010)

Muss man alle Kategorien auf dem Wunschzettel haben? Wenn nein:

Wunsch Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt
----------------
134, 90€ 

Lg und schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Ryouko89 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Value Edition - black

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Wunsch: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk

------
~197,60€


----------



## CrysisFreak (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml  4,90 €

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung  3,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm  8,90 €

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI  179,90 €

--------
197,60 € 

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,

ich war das ganze Jahr brav --> Ich habe neue Hardware gekauft, PCs vor dem Schrott bewahrt und Freunden bei Problemen mit ihrem Computern geholfen. 

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn du mich dafür belohnen würdest!!!

Greetz CrysisFreak


----------



## Selene (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W 40mm - black

CPU
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed


*199,20 EUR*


----------



## handbal4ever (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 49,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07A Mini-ITX Cube - silver
Lüfter: 12,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Magma UCMA12 - 120mm
CPU Kühler: 54,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"
Sonstiges: 72,90
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Liberty ECO II Netzteil - 400 Watt

GESAMT: 190,60


----------



## Mokki (14. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 8 Serie » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Wunsch: Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Bronze » Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 425 Watt


----------



## _*Andi*_ (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber , Guter Casekingweihnachtsmann
Ich wünsche mir:
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

Cpu Kühler : Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Lüfter : Coolink SWiF2-1200 Retail 120mm - Ultra Silent

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1200 Retail 120mm - Ultra Silent

Produkt nach Wahl : Full Sleeve Set - orange

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeving Sets » Full Sleeve Set - orange

= 191,60€
mfg
_*Andi*_


----------



## t0mb4 (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...oehn-120mm-Wing-Boost-PWM-Luefter::14210.html
http:///www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Tastaturen/Tastaturen-Microsoft/Microsoft-SideWinder-X4-Gaming-Keyboard::14159.html


----------



## OnlyAlone (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Wunsch-Kategorie: Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 32GB

Caseking.de » Gaming » USB-Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 32GB

Gesamtpreis: 191,60€


----------



## 5t0ne (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver

Wunsch: Caseking.de » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)

=199,29€


----------



## Harry68 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: *Antec Nine Hundred Two 109,90 EUR
*
CPU-Kühler: *Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 29,90 EUR
* 
Lüfter: *Revoltec Lüfter Dark Blue 80mm - blue 6,90 EUR
* 
Wunsch: *Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset 49,90 EUR

196,90 EUR


*LG Harry*


----------



## guardian (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Caseking,

mein Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse: Antec Dark Fleet DF-10 Midi-Tower black - 79,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Corsair H70 - 89,90 EUR

Lüfter: Scythe Kama Flow2 120mm - 9,90 EUR

eigene Wahl: Akasa AK-ICR Card Reader - 19,90 EUR

_______
199,60 EUR


Fröhliche Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Dukex2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Akasa Elite 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case - black

CPU-Kühler: Akasa CPU n Heatsink Cleaner

Lüfter: InLine Multi Power Port für 12x Lüfter

Wunsch-Kategorie: Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 8x180 PRO - black


----------



## fatDOX8 (14. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Lian Li PW24-24 ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung
6,90 €

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:
Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
69,90 €

Kategorie Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
8,90 €

Eigene Kategorie SSd:
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
109,90 €

macht 195,60 €


----------



## Ivanovic (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - gedämmt 109,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 49,90 EUR
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90 EUR
Sonstiges:Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90 EUR

Gesamptpreis: 192,60 EUR


----------



## rubbelmeister (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber, lieber Weihnachstsmann, ehmmm Casing meine ich,
Ich wünsche zu Weihnachten für meinen HTPC-Projekt:
Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken Rev.2
Lüfter: Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2
Wunsch: Akasa AK-MX010 Halterahmen für 2,5 Zoll
für insgesamt 198,60€

Gruß
rubbelmeister


----------



## Nobsen (14. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe auch diesmal das der Weihnachtsmann mir wohlgesonnen ist 

Gehäuse

CPU Kühler

Lüfter

AGB


Wünsche frohe Feiertage!!


----------



## HarlekinGer (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - white
CPU-Kühler: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - PS3/X-BOX360 
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Eigene: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset

193,6 €

Gruß, Harlekin


----------



## thunderbird2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste wäre diese :

Gehäuse: Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-BS - black/silver - 82,90€
CPU-Kühler:Zalman CNPS 7000C CU CPU Cooler - LED - 19,90€
Lüfter: Yate Loon D12SL-12 blue LED 1350 Lüfter - 120mm - 7,90€
Wunsch: Lötstation EP5 digital - 74,90€

Gesamtsumme : 185,60€

Gruß
thunderbird2


----------



## hammerhaia (14. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR2-1066 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR2-1066, CL5 - 2GB

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-2006 Blueline LED Lüfter - 200mm

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » Alle NZXT Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white

199,69


----------



## BastiB (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse Antec Dark Fleet DF-10 Midi-Tower - black  79,90
  Cpu-Lüfter   Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm 39,90
  Lüfter  Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm   14,90
  Eigene Kategorie Zalman VF3000F VGA Kühler - GTX465/470 54,90
  Zusammen  189,60 aktuell


----------



## drakenbacken (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
NZXT ZERO 2 Tower - Crafted Series - 99,90 Euro
Link: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog.../NZXT-ZERO-2-Tower-Crafted-Series::11457.html

 CPU Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90 Euro
Link: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ugen-2-CPU-Kuehler-RevB-SCMG-2100::11736.html

Gehäuse-Lüfter:
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm - 14,90 Euro
Link: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...et-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-120mm::12870.html

Sonstiges:
Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit - 44,90 Euro
Link: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...logy-Copper-DDR3-1333-CL9-4GB-Kit::14956.html

Gesamt 196,60 Euro 

Bitte nicht vergessen, meinen Namen zu ziehen, lieber Weihnachtsmann  ich war auch IMMER artig!!!


----------



## Lui (14. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wümsche^^:



Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-9 Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower - black= 69,90€

  CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm= 69,90€

  Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm= 8,90€

  Sonstiger Wunsch: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro VGA Cooler= 39,90€


Gesamt:188,60€


Hoffe jetzt wirds mal was!


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Dezember 2010)

Kühler - Zalman CNPS 9700 NT CPU Cooler  37,90 EUR
Lüfter - 5x Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm 6,90 EUR (34,50 EUR)
Gehäuse - Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black 79,90 EUR
Wunsch - EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF - Acetal+Nickel 45,90 EUR
____________________

*198,20 EUR


*


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (14. Dezember 2010)

Na dann auf ein Frohes Fest 

Gehäuse-Revoltec-File-Protector-25-Zoll-USB-20-black
Lüfter-Akasa-Blue-LED-Crystal-Clear-220mm 
CPU-Kühler-Akasa-X4-CPU-Kuehler-AK-968-92mm 
Gaming-SteelSeries-MERC-Stealth-Gaming-Keyboard 
Gaming-SteelSeries-Gaming-Mouse-Xai-Laser 
Gaming-SteelSeries-QcK-Mouse-Pad-StarCraft-II-Nuke-Limited-Edition


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse: *

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A70FB Big-Tower - black *189,90€*

*Lüfter:*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black *0,69€*

*CPU-Kühler:*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coolink Chillaramic Wärmeleitpaste - 10 Gramm *6,90€*

*Kategorie nach Wahl:*

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Mess- & Testgeräte » Bitspower 24 PIN ATX - Überbrückungsstecker* 2,49€*

___________________
*199,98€




*


----------



## core-in-spring (14. Dezember 2010)

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black 89,90

Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm 69,90

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm 14,90

Energiekosten Messgerät 19,90
________
194,60

Frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## bjoernpdm (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-e Pro Midi-Tower - black - 54,90

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 43,90€

Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm 15,90€

Eigene Kategorie: Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB - 84,90€

Gesamt: 199,60€


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black 94,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper  84,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 120 White LED Lüfter - 120mm  7,90€

Wärmeleitpaste: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g 7,90€

Gesamt 195,60€


----------



## myolanus (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse -> Cooler  Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
CPU-Kühler -> Alpenföhn  Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter -> Cooler  Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red
Wunschkategorie Netzteile ->  OCZ  ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

Gesamt aktuell: 189,60 €


----------



## Kill_Anka (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-Q08A
CPU Cooler:Corsair H50
Lüfter:Enermax Apollish Vegas 120mm blue
Andere Kategorie:Virbationskiller


----------



## Hasamaatlas (14. Dezember 2010)

So, dann werd ich mal mein Wunschzettelchen auch posten:

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh
*69,90€*

*CPU-Kühler*
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"
*54,90€*

*Lüfter*
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
*14,90€*

*Kategorie meiner Wahl*
Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Overclocker Edition"
*59,90€*

*Gesamtsumme:*
*199,60€* exkl. Versandkosten

Die übernehme ich.


----------



## PunkPuster (14. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ower-Schalter-Bracket-fuer-RC-590::11863.html

 *Lüfter:*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Parts/Xilence-Rubber-Screws-short::6382.html

*CPU-Kühler:*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ano-Aluminium-Thermal-Compound-1g::14530.html
*
Kategorie nach Wahl: 
*Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » EVGA GeForce GTX 460 STD FAN Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5

___________________
0,99 + 0,99 + 1,99 + 179,90 = 183,87 €


----------



## DR-TOD (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black 109,90 EURCaseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU-Kühler:Zalman CNPS 9900 NT CPU Cooler 47,90 EURCaseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT CPU Cooler

Lüfter: Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red 14,90 EUR Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red

Eigene Kategorie:Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 12 Gramm 14,90 EURCaseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 12 Gramm

Gesamt: 187,90 EUR

Mfg.DR-TOD


----------



## marbo (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse --> Cooler Master Elite RC-333-KKN1-GP - black

CPU-Kühler --> Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm

Lüfter -->Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black

Wunschkategorie PC-Zubehör --> Megtron LCD Modul 240x128 Pixel - intern

Preis: 192,60 €


----------



## Fantasy Uchiha (14. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh 69,90 €

CPU-Kühler: 
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B 49,90 €

Lüfter: 
Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm 14,90 €
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm 6,90 €

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Grafikkarten
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler 44,95 €
Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 3 für NVIDIA GTX 470 und 465 5,90 €

aktuelle Gesamtwert: 192,45 €


----------



## Vice (15. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition" 
*CPU-Kühler:* » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
*Lüfter:*» Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
*Wunschkategorie:* » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)

199,6


----------



## N3mes1s (15. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black
35,90 EUR

*CPU-Kühler: *
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
69,90 EUR 

*Lüfter: *
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Evil Black Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm
8,90 EUR

*Kategorie meiner Wahl: *
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 5600 dpi Mouse
84,90 EUR

*Gasamtbetrag: *
_199,60 EUR  _


----------



## elohim (15. Dezember 2010)

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50W ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower Window - Pure black

Eigene KAtegorie:

3x
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Kabelbinder » Kabelbinder Set 10 Stück 250mm - black


____________
199,40€


----------



## Hobbes (15. Dezember 2010)

Du meine Güte, machen hier schon viele mit. Ihr macht meine ganzen Gewinnchancen zunichte!

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K58 Serie » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
eigene Wahl:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Razer » Razer Arctosa Gamer Keyboard

∑=177,60€


----------



## johnnybluej (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)
>>>>>>> 199,6 €


----------



## hannesJo (15. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung
3,90 €

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3
11,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1200 Retail 120mm - Ultra Silent
11,90 €

Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE LITE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI
169,90 €


Gesamt: 197,60 €


----------



## Jazzman (15. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-GD01B-R Grandia Desktop - black 

109,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » SCYTHE Grand Kama Cross CPU-Kühler SCKC-2000
34,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm
9,90€

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Chipsatz-Kühler » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler
10,90€

Summe: 165,60


----------



## Probi (15. Dezember 2010)

Na dann bin ich doch auch mal so frei 

Xilence Rubber Screws
Lian Li C-02B Universalfrontblende
Prolimatech Armageddon Clips für 120mm Fans
Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt
____________________
Endbetrag: 197,69 EUR


----------



## GxGamer (15. Dezember 2010)

Nette Aktion 

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Elite Serie » Cooler Master Elite RC-430-KWN1 Midi-Tower Window - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 CPU-Kühler

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Sharkoon Anti-Vibration Silencer Kit

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST60F-P Strider Plus - 600 Watt

Gesamtwert 199,60€


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist meiner...

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 - 80mm

Eigene Kategorie
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Macht zusammen: € 199,20

Mfg


----------



## blue_man75 (15. Dezember 2010)

Dann bin ich auch mal so frei - mein Wunschzettel zum Geburtstag:

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window
99,90 Euro

CPU-Kühler
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 
36,90 Euro

Lüfter
2 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
25,80 Euro

Wunschkategorie
HDD/SSD
Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0
32,90 Euro

Summe: 195,50 Euro


----------



## vidman (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300

Andere Kategorie: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black

196,60 €


----------



## Benne123 (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter:
2x
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Evil Black Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm

Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler
+
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech GTX 460 Adapter für MK-13


Macht unterm Strich 
196,40€


----------



## Acid (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black

 
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Yate Loon » Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350 Lüfter - 120mm

Andere Kategorie: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Reservoir 400mm - blue


----------



## SplaT (15. Dezember 2010)

*199,39€* 

Gehäuse:
Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two

CPU-Kühler: 
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2

Lüfter:  
Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black

Eigene Kategorie:
Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » ROCCAT Kave Headset


----------



## schlumpf666 (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Freezer Edition"
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Andere Kategorie:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt

Gesamt: 198,60€


----------



## Myrkvidr (15. Dezember 2010)

_Gehäuse: _Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » *Antec Dark Fleet DF-35*
_CPU-Kühler: _Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » *Zalman CNPS 9900 NT*
_Lüfter: _Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » *120mm Revoltec Dark Green (2 Stück!)*
_Eigene Kategorie:_ Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » *Arctic Cooling MX-2 Tube 8g*

Gesamt: 198,50€


----------



## hyper (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:  Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Wunschkategorie:  Mach Xtreme Technology SO-Dimm DDR2-800, CL6 - 2GB
macht nach Adam Riese _199,60€_


----------



## cooljef (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Revoltec » Revoltec FIFTY3 Computer Case - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » XFX RADEON HD 5770, 850M Single-Slot 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI

Gesamtwert: 194,70 €


----------



## Gene (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 15mm Lüfter
Andere Kategorie:Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE

Gesamtwert: 199,69 €


----------



## JAG-7 (15. Dezember 2010)

hyper schrieb:


> Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-Q07A Mini-ITX Cube - silver
> CPU-Kühler: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
> Lüfter:Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
> Wunschkategorie: Palit GeForce GT 430 Low Profile Edition, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI


----------



## grafjimmy (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 25mm Lüfter

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE

Gesamtwert: 198,69 €


----------



## Flooo (15. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » Razer DESTRUCTOR Mouse Pad - white
Caseking.de » Gaming » Gamer Cubes » Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black

ich war artig


----------



## Kelth (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI

Gesamtwert: *197,60 €
*


----------



## jumperm (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse » GESH-006 (Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black)
CPU-Kühler »CPSS-044 (Scythe Samurai ZZ CPU-Kühler SCSMZ-2000)
Lüfter » LUCO-040 (Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP)

HDD/SSD » SSOZ-030 OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


*Daumendrück*


----------



## Sarge (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/orange - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)
 199,60€

toi, toi, toi


----------



## PAN1X (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Caseking, zu Weihnachten wünsche ich mir...

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Netzteile: Silverstone SST-ST50F-P Strider Plus - 500 Watt 

Gesamtbetrag: 194,60 €

Klasse Gewinnspiel


----------



## ruedim (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
59,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler 775/1156 AK-CCE-7106HP - 74mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler 775/1156 AK-CCE-7106HP - 74mm
12,90 €

Lüfter:
Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Smokey Black - 80mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Smokey Black - 80mm
3,90 €

eigene Wahl:
EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI
Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI
114,90

=> 191,60


----------



## ghorgal (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein lieber guter Wunschzettel, ach nee Weihnaxtmann oder Weihnachtsmann oder Caseking?
Ist ja auch egal!
Ich war lieb, kein dieb. habe egomässig kohle gescheffelt und niemanden etwas gegeben der mich hat angebettelt. oma und opa werde ich die urnen vom billigbestatter schenken
und dann artig an meinen sinkenden rentenbeitrag denken.

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm

Wahl:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black


Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Gilg@mesh (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
eigene Wahl:  Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

 199,60 €


----------



## W3SSI (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Metal 59,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Metal

CPU-Kühler:
Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 54,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P 9,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan

eigene Wahl:
FOXCONN A88GMX, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3 69,90 EUR 
Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GMX, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Preis:194,60 EUR

Frohe Weihnachten^^


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (15. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wünsche:

-> Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Schwarz
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Phantom Serie » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - black

-> CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000

-> Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-2006 Blueline LED
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2006 Blueline LED Lüfter - 200mm

-> Kategorie meiner Wahl: ROCCAT Sense Mousepad Glacier Blue
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » ROCCAT Sense Mousepad, Glacier Blue

Viel Glück euch Allen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich mache nur mit um mich selber zu bestätigen das ich nichts gewinne...auch lieb war ich nicht immer sagt meine Frau...na mal gucken. 

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Alle Xigmatek Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"
Cpu-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm
Eigene Wahl:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: 193,60€ wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe...







UND JETZT KOMMTS ICH WERDE FALLS ICH DOCH GEWINNE ALLES BIS AUF DIE EGENE WAHL HIER IM FORUM VERSCHENKEN!!!









Edit:Weil ich nicht sooo lieb war seitens Aussage meiner Frau sage ich noch schnell ein Gedicht auf dachte ich mir....

So:
*Knecht Rupprecht*

 					Von drauß vom Walde komm ich her.
						ich muß Euch sagen es weihnachtet sehr!
						Allüberall auf den Tannenspitzen
						sah ich goldene Lichtlein blitzen.
						und droben aus dem Himmelstor
						sah mit großen Augen das Christkind hervor.
						Und wie ich so strolcht durch den finsteren Tann,
						da rief's mich mit heller Stimme an:
						Knecht Rupprecht, rief es, alter Gesell,
						hebe die Beine und spute dich schnell. 
 					Die Kerzen fangen zu brennen an,
						das Himmelstor ist aufgetan.
						Alt und Junge sollen nun
						von der Jagd des Lebens einmal ruhn.
						Und morgen flieg ich hinab zur Erden,
						denn es soll wieder Weihnachten werden!
 					Ich sprach: O lieber Herre Christ,
						Meine Reise fast zu Ende ist.
						Ich soll nur noch in diese Stadt,
						Wo's eitel gute Kinder hat.
						Hast denn das Säcklein auch bei dir?
						Ich sprach: Das Säcklein, das ist hier,
						Denn Äpfel, Nuß und Mandelkern
						essen fromme Kinder gern.
						Hast denn die Rute auch bei dir?
						Ich sprach: die Rute die ist hier.
						Doch für die Kinder, nur die schlechten,
						die trifft sie auf den Teil, den rechten
						Christkindlein sprach: So ist es recht.
						So geh mit Gott, mein treuer Knecht!
 					Von drauß, vom Walde komm ich her,
						Ich muß euch sagen es weihnachtet sehr!
						Nun sprecht wie ich's herinnen find:
						sind's gute Kind, sind's böse Kind?


----------



## klex85 (15. Dezember 2010)

na hoffentlich is das Christkind lieb zu mir ^^

Gehäuse (139,90€): Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » Alle NZXT Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white

CPU-Lüfter ( 39,90€ ): Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter ( 12,90 € ): Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Sonstiges ( 4,90€ ): Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Sprühfarbe Azure Blue - 400ml


----------



## derf (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aufbewahrung & Montage » Kabelbinder » Kabelbinder mit Klett-Verschluss 1 Stück - blue
--------------
199,29


----------



## Ironaxe (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-310-WBN1-GP, white/blue - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: 3x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Wahlkategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Zwischensumme: *198,40 EUR


Frohe Weihnachten jetzt schon euch allen 
*


----------



## Nomad (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
meine Wünsche.

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02W-F Sugo - white
59,90€

*CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
28,90€

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Blue LED Crystal Clear - 220mm
14,90€

*Wunschkategorie/Netzteil:*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 350 Watt
39,90€

----------
143,60€


----------



## flasha (15. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
NZXT Phantom Big Tower White

*Cpu Kühler:*
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

*Lüfter:*
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

*Wunschkategorie - Modding*:
Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathode-Twin-Set Blue


----------



## chico666 (15. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-SWNA-GP - silver - Window
*CPU-Kühler*: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm
*Lüfter*: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
*Wunschkategorie*: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB

macht 199,60 €


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
Lüfter:
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Mein Zusatz:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Sharkoon Anti-Vibration Silencer Kit

Sind noch 14€ über...


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Dezember 2010)

Als Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Nightfall - black

Als CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Coolink » Coolink Corator DS CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Als Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 2000 - Silent

Und als Zusatz:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-GREEN-Series-PSU-80Plus-400-Watt::12414.html


----------



## judosalami (15. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Christkind,
zu Weihnachten hätte ich gerne:

*Gehäuse * 
BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white

*CPU-Kühler * 
Alpenföhn Panorama CPU-Kühler - 100mm

*Lüfter * 
Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

*Modding* 
Präzisions Zangen und Schraubendreher Set - 19-teilig


Vielen Dank und gute Reise!


----------



## 2funky4you (15. Dezember 2010)

ich ich ich geeeeeeeeewwwwwwiiiiiinnnnneeeeeee 


Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Basic Silent 120 - 120mm

Eigenes:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g

199,60 €


----------



## Suffikuh (15. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:

BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white

CPU-Kühler:

Zalman CNPS 9700 LED CPU Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9700 LED CPU Cooler

Lüfter:

Papst 92mm Lüfter 3412 N/2GLLE - Super Silent
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Papst

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: PC-Zubehör:

Stanley Universalmesser Cutter mit 18 mm Abbrechklingen
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aufbewahrung & Montage » Werkzeug » Stanley Universalmesser Cutter mit 18 mm Abbrechklingen

Preis: 199,60 Euro


----------



## MNMM (15. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 550 Watt


----------



## Tracy (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:  Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 - 80mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)
199,60€ Stimmt So


----------



## Operator (16. Dezember 2010)

Cool Aktion
Lüfter:Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX Cube - black
CPU Kühler:Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Netzteil:Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 430 Watt

Links
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX Cube - black
CPU KÜhler:Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Bronze » Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 430 Watt

Bitte lieber Weihnachtsmann ich bin auch nächses Jahr ganz artig
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir vom Caseking-Weihnachtsmann folgende schöne Sachen:
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX Cube - black
99,90€
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
28,90€
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm
4,90€
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt
59,90€
= 193,60€ 

Frohe Weihnachten 
killer89


----------



## BlauerSalamander (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black
64,90 EUR
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
69,90 EUR
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
14,90 EUR
HDD-Kühler: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Kühler » Scythe SCH-1000 Himuro HDD-Kühler
19,90 EUR

= 169,60 EUR


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Hemacher (16. Dezember 2010)

Vom Caseking Weihnachtsmann wünsche ich mir:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
89,90 EUR 

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
69,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
14,90 EUR

Modding:
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lian Li LED-W 26x white LED-Band - 36,5 cm
19,90 EUR

=194,60 

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN ALLE MITEINANDER


----------



## 3uzz (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TC5022 High Performance Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 2048MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
= 199,29€

Frhe Fest-Tage


----------



## KingNorman (16. Dezember 2010)

*Aerocool Vs-9w Midi-Tower Window Black Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9w Midi-Tower Window - black*

*Zaward Vapor 120 Multi Socket CPU Cooler Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Zaward Vapor 120 Multi Socket CPU Cooler*

*Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black

*Razer Lycosa Mirror Gamer Keyboard - GER Layout* Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Tastaturen » Razer Lycosa Mirror Gamer Keyboard - GER Layout





Na dann 
Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## marvelmaster (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
= 29,90 EUR

Lüfter:
BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter - all black
= 7,90 EUR 

Kühler:
Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP
= 11,90 EUR

Sonstiges:
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 650 Watt
= 149,90 EUR

Gesamt = 199,60 EUR


----------



## DerDachDecker (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white 79 €
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm 39,9€
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Crystal Clear - 180mm 9,9 €
Wunschkategorie:Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt 69,9€

Summe 198,7 Euro


----------



## Special_Flo (16. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Media PC » HTPC-Cases » Alle HTPC-Gehäuse » Akasa Cryto Mini-ITX Case inkl. 60W Netzteil - black
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Kaze Jyu SLIM 100mm Lüfter SY1012SL12L - 1000 rpm
Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

*Zwischensumme:**195,60 EUR*


----------



## Val_94 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black 
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 30g
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
________________
199,60€


----------



## omgfck12 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-120P Retail 120mm - PWM
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt

Gesamt: 196,60 €

An dieser Stelle schon mal Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Joey007 (16. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 13/10mm Anschlüsse » Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm - gerändelt


----------



## ZSUA (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:

BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower black 99,90 €

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:

Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B 36,90 €

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter:

Be Quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120 mm 14,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl:

Inline Adapterkabel HDMI auf DVI-D 7,5 m 34,90 €

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » DVI Kabel/Adapter » InLine HDMI zu DVI Adapter Kabel High Speed 7,5m - black

Summe gesamt: 186,60 €


----------



## 666Leon (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black


CPU-Kühler - Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 3xCPU 1xReinigungsset


Lüfter - Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Feser Antivibrations-Rahmen für 140mm-Lüfter - black


Grafikkarten - Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe

Insgesamt 198,60€

Drück mir selbst und allen anderen die Daumen


----------



## Aysem (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:

Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black  99,90 €

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU-Kühler:

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 43,90 €

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH


Lüfter:

Be Quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120 mm 14,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Grafikkarten-Kühler

Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler  34,90 €

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler

Summe gesamt: 193,60 €


----------



## moKi24 (16. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Christkind.....

*Gehäuse:*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
*CPU-Kühler:*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
*Lüfter:*Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm
*Wunschkategorie:*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3

Macht 196,60 EUR

Schon mal Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gunnjorn (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV
Total 198,28€ 

die besten Wünsche und die Erfüllung aller Träume


----------



## CrazyCommander (16. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Casekind:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX Cube - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F9 - 92mm
Meine Kategorie: Netzteile: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt


----------



## eSpIsO (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Home » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool Zubehör » Lancool W-KM2AB-1 Window-Seitenteil K56/K58/K60/K62 19,90 EUR
Home » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool Zubehör » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lancool K58 / K62 Red Dragon 29,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: 
Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler 69,90 EUR
Lüfter: 
Home » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm 8,90 EUR
Wunschkategorie: 
Home » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 Gaming Headset - black 69,90 EUR
Total: 198,50 EUR


----------



## palmbeach (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Wunschzettel 
Gehäuse: 
Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"    39,90€

CPU-Kühler: 
Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 54,90€

Lüfter: 
Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red 14,90€

Wunschkategorie: Netzteile
Be Quiet Straight Power E7 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt 84,90

Total: *194,60€

frohes Fest an alle!!
*


----------



## m0j0 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 30g
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Total: 199,69€​Grüss mir das Christkind


----------



## manurius (16. Dezember 2010)

Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm

Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe

∑  198,60 €


----------



## Harley1977 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 650 Watt



Wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## chrisAMD (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Wunschzettel !

Home » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Whisper Serie

Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » CPAR-037

Home » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » LUBQ-006

Home » Modding » Lüfter-Modding » Lüftersteuerungen » LULS-002

Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnacht !


----------



## Monstermoe (16. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste für ein schönen LAN-PC

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA14N-R Fan 140mm - red
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08A Mini-ITX Cube - silver
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler


----------



## unterseebotski (16. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann, hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - black  € 54,90
 CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP    € 11,90
 Lüfter: Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm  € 12,90
 Kategorie meiner Wahl: *Netzteile*
Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt  € 119,90

Summe: € 199,60


----------



## Vernon (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 64 MB PCIe - retail

Fazit 199,60 Euro 

Ich wünsche Euch viele schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## D@rk (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q08B
CPU Cooler: Noctua-NH-C12P-SE14
Lüfter: Enermax-Apollish-Vegas-UCAPV12A-BL-120mm
Andere Kategorie: Arctic-Cooling-Waermeleitpaste-MX-3-Tube-4g

Gesammt: * 194,60 EUR*


----------



## brotkilla (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel lautet wie folgt:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » Razer Orca Expert Gaming and Music Headphone - green/black

Summe: *197,60 EUR*

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten !!!


----------



## Datiejer (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Andere Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

Insgesamt: 194,60€

Bitte, bitte
Wär echt cool!

Marius


----------



## madmax25 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Akasa » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-800 Retail 80mm - Ultra Silent

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse 3,5 Zoll » Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA - black


----------



## Matze811 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel: 
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Mesh
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 350 Watt


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Sache, da mach ich doch mal mit :

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-PS03B Precision Midi Tower - black
49,90€


CPU - Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
54,90€


Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 Rev. 1.01 - 120mm PWM
19,90€


Eigene Kategorie:

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Zubehör » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g
5,90€

=
130,6€


----------



## Kaktus (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05NA Midi Tower - gedämmt - 109,90€
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 - 4,90€
Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm - 15,90€

Sound: Edifier Multimedia E3300 2.1 System - black - 59,90€

Gesamt= 190,60€


----------



## Stonnor (16. Dezember 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g
9,90€

Lüfter: *3x* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
3x12,90€=38,70€

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Sonstiges Zubehör » Lian Li PI-01B PCI Blenden gelocht 6pcs - black
9,90€

Eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt
134,90€

macht dann genau: 193,40€

Und an alle ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Jason197666 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
54,90 EUR

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
59,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan
9,90 EUR

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Roccat » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi
74,90 EUR


summa summarum:
199,60€


----------



## derP4computer (16. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,

hier ist meine Wunschliste für den Heiligabend.

Gehäuse:     Caseking 1
CPU-Kühler:  Caseking 2
Lüfter: Caseking 3
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking 4

Ich habe noch nie was gewonnen ................. schwere Kindheit ...................... bla, bla, bla, ................... es gab nichts warmes zu essen, die ständigen Mietrückstände, ................... bla, bla, bla 

MfG derP4computer


----------



## MaRk_SmIDl (16. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa Venom CPU-Kühler AK-CCX-4002HP - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Eigene Wahl:Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Medium Sleeve Set - white

Summe= 189,60 EUR*


----------



## hirmak (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Hier ist meine Wunschliste, macht zusammen 195 Teuro,wenn ich nicht falsch gerechnet habe 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Aerocool Touch-1000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit


----------



## Timewarp2008 (16. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690/Centurion 590 Window-Seitenteil
Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST50F-P Strider Plus - 500 Watt

Lüfter:
4 Stück Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Summe: 197,30€


----------



## stevelott (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Midi-Tower » Thermaltake Armor A60 Midi-Tower VM20001W2Z - black

84,90 Euro

*Kategorie CPU-Kühler:*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

1,99 Euro

*Kategorie Lüfter:*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black

1,99 Euro

*freie Kategorie:
*
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

109,90 Euro

*Summe:* 198,78 Euro


----------



## Elkcoc (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Modu-87+ Netzteil - 500 Watt
 resultiert 199,6 €


----------



## jokerpoker21 (17. Dezember 2010)

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Arctic » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black

34,90 Euro

*Kategorie CPU-Kühler:*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

43,90 EUR

*Kategorie Lüfter:*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

2,90 Euro

*freie Kategorie:*

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

109,90 Euro

*Summe:* 191,60 Euro


----------



## Rayman (17. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - ROCCAT » ROCCAT Vire Mobile Communication Gaming Headset

sind zusammen 186,60€


----------



## online (17. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case 

169,90 Euro

*Kategorie CPU-Kühler:*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Alpenföhn Schneekanone Wärmeleitpaste

4,90 Euro

*Kategorie Lüfter:*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

14,90 Euro

*freie Kategorie:*

Caseking.de » Modding » Material »Acrylglas GS transparent, farblos in 400x400mm

9,90 Euro

*Summe: 199,60 Euro*


----------



## tobi757 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 89,90
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...mpest-Evo-Midi-Tower-Black-Window::14062.html

CPU-Kühler: 69,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: 15,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm

freie Kategorie: 22,90€
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Medium Sleeve Set - black

___________________________
Summe: 198,60€


----------



## warhammr (17. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Notebook-Kühler » Cooler Master Notepal U3 (R9-NBC-8PCK-GP) - black

zusammen: 194,69


----------



## Binford_6300 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: 49.90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07A Mini-ITX Cube - silver


CPU-Kühler: 39.90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000

Lüfter: 14,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Freie Kategorie: 89,90€

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Logitech » Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard USB

Summe 			 194,60€


----------



## The Unskilled (17. Dezember 2010)

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Lian Li PC-T60B ATX Test Bench - black
89,90€
*Kategorie CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-3 Tube 4g
9,90€
*Kategorie Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black
34,90€
*freie Kategorie(HDD/SSD):*
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li EX-H22SX 2x SAS/SATA Hot Swap Mount Rack - all black
59,90€

*Summe:* 194,60€


----------



## sealsanschoz (17. Dezember 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Enermax/Enermax-Phoenix-Neo-ECA3162-B-black::11185.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/80mm-Luefter/Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-Pure-80mm::14585.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/CPU-Kuehlerfinder/Noctua-NH-U12P-SE2-CPU-Kuehler-2x120mm::13360.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Maeuse/Cyber-Snipa-Silencer-Mouse::13973.html


----------



## Xander (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail 120mm - Silent
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries 7H USB Gaming Headset - black
*199,65€*


----------



## ElGranados (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse Gehäuse » Aerocool » GESI-082

CPU-Kühler CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn 

Lüfter Lüfter » Noiseblocker » LUNO-023

Wunschkategorie HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » SSOZ-030

189,60


----------



## Novox (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Raidmax » Raidmax Ninja Case 918W - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Razer » Razer Arctosa Gamer Keyboard

+59,90 €
+54,90 €
+08,90 €
+49,90 €
_________

*173,60 €*


*Ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und natürlich viel Glück. *


----------



## Phill_ty (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm

Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro VGA Cooler

14,90€
69,90€
69,90€
39,90€

194,60€


Lieber Guter Casekingmään, ich wünsche mir ich darf gewinn(ää)en


----------



## Sigma7010 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Pantheon Serie » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Cool White - 140mm


Kategorie meiner Wahl:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 600 Watt


Ergibt:

194,60 Euro

Danke Euch und mir viel Glück!


----------



## Namitu (17. Dezember 2010)

Juhuu der Weihnachtsmann ist da 

*Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse:caseking.de>>shop>>catalog>>Gehaeuse>>Aluminium-Gehaeuse>>Lian-Li-PC-60FN

CPU-Kühler:caseking.de>>shop>>catalog>>Silent-PC>>Silent-CPU-Kuehler>>Prolimatech-Megahalems-RevB-Scythe-Slip-Stream-Edition

Lüfter:caseking.de>>shop>>catalog>>Silent-PC>>Silent-Luefter>>Scythe-Slip-Stream-140mm-500rpm

Wunschkategorie:caseking.de>>shop>>catalog>>Gehaeuse>>King-Mod-Premium-Daemmset-Lian-Li-PC-60FN
___________________
*Summe: 194,60 €*


----------



## Floletni (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07I Mini-ITX Cube - blue

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"

Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Noctua-120mm-Luefter-NF-P12-1300::7369.html

 Wunschkategorie:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0-Watt/OrigenAE-320W-MicroATX-PSU::10308.html

69,90 €
17,90 €
54,90 €
44,90 €

187,60€


Bitte lasst mich gewinnen. War dieses Jahr auch ganz liepppp


----------



## Naennon (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K58 "Simple Power 500 Edition"

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 Rev. 1.01 - 120mm PWM

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle VGA-Kühler » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler

Summe: 184,60,- €

dann leg mal los lieber Casekingweihnachtsmann


----------



## Fipse (17. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Bx-500 Evil Black Edition Midi-Tower - black/orange

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Revoltec Pipe Tower Advanced

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Evil Black Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm

Wunschkategorie (Netzteile):
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 530 Watt
___________________
*Summe: 188,60 Euro
*


----------



## Tr0n (17. Dezember 2010)

Wunschliste an den Weihnachtsmann und seine Gehilfen von Caseking 
*
199,60€*
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GA-S, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3


----------



## matthias2304 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 

Home » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » GECK-015

CPU-Kühler:

Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » CPAR-027
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...en-2-Rev-B-PCGH-Edition-SCMG-PCGH::14072.html


Lüfter:

Home » Lüfter » Rasurbo » LURA-001
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0mm-SY1225SL12HPVC-PWM-Adjustable::14444.html

Wunschkategorie:

Home » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » SSOZ-030
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...amptron-Noise-Reduction-Kit-black::10482.html




Summe 198,60 EUR


----------



## Maaarc (17. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse: *Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler
*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
*Wunschkategorie:* Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TS03B Silent Combo Drive Bay - black

//Macht zusammen: *195,60 EUR
*//Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Bääängel (17. Dezember 2010)

An den Weihnachtsmann alias Caseking:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-B - black  ca. 80€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition" ca. 55€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm ca. 9€

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler ca. 50€

Gesamt: ca. 194€


----------



## SeboB88 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...um-Daemmset-Cooler-Master-ATC-840::14388.html

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...et-Luefter-Silent-Wings-PWM-120mm::13572.html


----------



## slatner (17. Dezember 2010)

*
Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Viper 120mm PWM-Fan

*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

*Wunschkategorie:* Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


*Gesamtpreis:* 198,60€


----------



## 1cebreaker (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » MSI P55A-G55 Mainboard - Sockel 1156
Gesamt: 199,69€
*Frohes Fest und alles Gute*


----------



## patchme (17. Dezember 2010)

_Meine Caseking-Wunschliste:_
*
Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Asgard Midi-Tower

*CPU-Kühler:*
Alpenfoehn Groß Clockner

*Lüfter:*
Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro 120mm

*Kategorie nach Wahl:*
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE


Gesamtpreis: 199,60 €



Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und
weiterhin viel Spaß beim rumschrauben
allen Lesern, Schreibern und Schraubern.


----------



## Shi (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey ihr,

ich wünsche mir:
*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm
*Wunschkategorie:* Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » XFX RADEON HD 5750, 740M 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI

Gesamt: 191.60€

Ich war auch schön brav :>


----------



## Dommerle (17. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Asgard (Link)

*CPU-Kühler:*
Zalman CNPS 7000C (Link)

*Lüfter:*
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 800rpm (Link)

*Wunschkategorie:*
Corsair 750 HX(Link)

Gesamtpreis: 196,60€


Frohe Weihnachten allerseits und klasse Aktion!


----------



## joffal (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Caseking-Christkind, ich hab auch einen Wunschzettel 

Freie Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » Alle Speicher-Module » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 6GB Kit

Kategorie Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Qs-200 Micro-ATX Tower - black

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP

______________________
Komme dabei insgesamt auf 196,60€


Nette Aktion 
PS: Kann es sein, dass geschummelt wird, weil viele nur einen Beitrag haben?!


----------



## mater19 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Schrauber!!!

Meine Caseking-Wunschliste...

*Case:*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
99.90€

*CPU-Kühler:*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler SCYS-1000
39.90€

*Lüfter: 3x*Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm Fan AP121 Air Penetrator
3x14.90€=44.70€

*Kategorie nach Wahl:*Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » SATA/eSATA Kabel/Adapter » Lian Li SATA-LT90-4S 4x SAS / SATA II Kabel - 85 cm blue
14.90€

Gesamtwet: 199.40€

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch...

sysProfile: ID: 117544 - mater19


----------



## Polar (17. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"

*CPU-Kühler*  : 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-MX004 Tim Kit - CPU-Cleaner 

*Lüfter*  : 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lian Li OH-01B Kit zur Laufwerksentkopplung - black 

*Wunschkategorie*  :
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt


Gesamt: 191,60€


----------



## senecanbg (17. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel an das Christkind 

Gehäuse    : Coolermaster HAF RC 932    124,90 €

CPU Kühler : Xigmatek Aegir                   49,90 €

Lüfter       : Xigmatek XLF 120mm            7,90 €

Option      : Xigmatek XLF 120mm            7,90 €
                                                     -----------
                                                      Gesamtsumme 190,60 €

Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011.


----------



## B4CKF!sH (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Arctic-Silentium-T11

CPU-Kühler : Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Lüfter : 3x Be-Quiet Silent Wings 120mm

Freie Wahl : Be-Quiet Straight Power 450W

______________________________________________________

188,40€


----------



## Push (17. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*

_Silverstone SST-TS02B Treasure Series External HDD Case - black_ 15,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TS02B Treasure Series External HDD Case - black

*CPU-Kühler:*

_Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g_ 5,90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g

*Lüfter:*

_3-Pin Y-Kabel_ 1,99 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
_Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm_ 12,90 EUR
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...1453-Orangeline-LED-Luefter-140mm::11746.html

*Wunschkategorie:*

_Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Gaming Headset_ 159,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Gaming Headset

*Gesamtpreis:* 
zZ 196.59€ ( ich hoffe mal die Preise ändern sich nicht noch auf einmal   )


----------



## Mork (17. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich wünsche mir ...
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Mach Xtreme Technology Armor DDR3-2133, CL9 - 4GB Kit
199,60 €uro
__________ In diesem Sinne: frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## jackschubi (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : NZXT Vulcan Micro-ATX LAN Gaming Case - black  59,90€

CPU-Kühler : Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System  89,90€

Lüfter : Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black 1,99€

Freie Wahl :ROCCAT Tusko Across-the-board Flatscreen Bag - 20-24 Zoll 44,90€

Zusammen: 196,69€
*
Frohe Weihnachten!!!
*


----------



## Bomber92 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche mir vom Caseking Christkind das hier : 

Gehäuse (41,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window 

CPU - Kühler (54.90 Euro) : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS9900 MAX CPU Cooler - blue

Lüfter (25,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-BL 140mm - blue

Geschenk meiner Wahl (74,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Roccat » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi » Bewertungen

Gesamtpreis : 197,60 Euro


----------



## PEG96 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch mir:
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
Freie Wahl: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Gesamtpreis: 194,6€
THX für so ne geile Aktion. (Bitte häufiger)


----------



## p@radoxx (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix S2 Cable Security System - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm

 Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

 Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed 
199,60€, thx W-Mann


----------



## turi90 (17. Dezember 2010)

*Ich wünsch mir das hier:
Gehäuse:*

Cooler Master Elite RC-430-KWN1 Midi-Tower Window - black
Preis: 44,90 EUR 

*CPU-Kühler:*

Zalman CNPS 9700 NT CPU Cooler
 Preis: nur  37,90 EUR (statt  59,90 EUR)

*Lüfter:*

Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
 Preis: 8,90 EUR

*Wunschkategorie(Grafikkarte^^):*

XFX RADEON HD 5670, 775M Passiv 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI
Preis: 89,90 EUR

*Gesamtpreis:
ca. 182 Euro 
wenn ich gewinne kauf ich bei caseking den rest(angeblich)

*


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm 
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamtpreis -> 187,60€


----------



## pilot-hawk (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master Power Schalter Bracket für RC-590
CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g
Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Mini Kaze 60mm Lüfter SY602012L - 2500 rpm
HDD/SSD
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » Mach Xtreme Technology Jet Pro Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 128GB


----------



## lu89 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch mir:
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Cpu Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690/Centurion 590 Window-Seitenteil
SSD:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


----------



## Chrgiga (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower - Black Metal

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 - 80mm

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Precision Serie » Silverstone SST-PS04B Precision Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Lüfter: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB9 - 92mm

extra wunsch: Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 550 Watt 

> 190,60€


----------



## Tøny (17. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Extra Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI

196,69€ da läppert sich schon was zusammen


----------



## panik! (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de» Gehäuse » Casetek » GECA-026 69,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » CPSS-047 43,90 EUR
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » LUAL-004 14,90 EUR
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Alle Mäuse » GAMO-262 59,90

Zusammen macht das 188,60 Euro


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Cooler Master Test Bench CL-001-KKN1-GP

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Boost PWM Edition"

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Poweradapter » InLine Multi Power Port für 12x Lüfter

Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt

Macht 194,60€.


----------



## fishhead (18. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel*
G*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)
C*: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
L*: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
W*: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » IDE- & S-ATA-Kabel » Serial ATA Kabel » Revoltec S-ATA Kabel 50cm - UV-blue
---> 199,60€


----------



## Crun$her (18. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Lian Li C-02B Universalfrontblende - black
9,90 €

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset
8,90 €

Kategorie Lüfter:
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black
 29,90 €

Wunsch-Kategorie Wasserkühlung:
innovatek Cool-Matic GTX 280
109,90 €


*Gesamt: 158,60 €*


----------



## Big_Ben (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel
Gehäuse:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...re-Series-External-HDD-Case-black::13294.html
Silverstone SST-TS02B Treasure Series External HDD Case - 15,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Silver-V-Waermeleitpaste-12-Gramm::3976.html
Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 12 Gramm -14,90 EUR

Lüfter:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lex-Dust-Filter-140mm-black-white::13542.html
DEMCiflex Dust Filter 140mm - black/white - 8,90 EUR

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl:
Grafikkarte:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0-Sonic-1024MB-DDR5-HDMI-DVI-PCIe::15124.html
Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe -154,90 EUR
Gesamt:  194,60


----------



## kuttis (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-330K-KWN1-GP Midi-Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 13

Summe:197,60


----------



## Carnage (18. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

wunsch Kategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A76ML-K 3.0, 760G Mainboard - Sockel AM2+ / AM3

Gesamt:179,60


----------



## Reiniroas (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower - black
 CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm
Werkzeug: Heim und Hobby Werkzeugset 25-teilig
Insgesamt macht das 199,60 EUR


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Alle Xigmatek Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9300 AT CPU Cooler

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Wunsch Kategorie:Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 9x120 LT - black

Gesamt:199,60 EUR


----------



## DrMcCoy (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Bandit Big-Tower - black - 79,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90 EUR

Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm - 14,90 EUR

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA to SATA - black - 24,90 EUR

Gesamt : 156,60 EUR


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2010)

Dann möchte ich auch mal meinen Wunschzettel posten 

Gehäuse: LianLi Q07B Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black 49,90
CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD 14,90
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm 14,90
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90

Gesamtpreis: *189,60 EUR* http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/56cb1cfb8755ff2cef176a18e212faf2


----------



## Karakal =^.^= (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master LED für RC-590
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
W-Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 120GB
Gesamt: _198,29_€

Frohes Fest


----------



## Battlejoe (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Link
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler Link
Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm Link
VGA-Kühler: Zalman VF3000F VGA Kühler - GTX465/470 Link

*Gesamt: 192,60 EUR*


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li TS-02B Tool-less Mainboard Thumb-Screws - black 5,90 Euro

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g 9,90 Euro

Lüfter: Silverstone 140mm Fan AP141 UV Air Penetrator  17,90 Euro

Netzteil: Seasonic X-460 Gold Modular Netzteil Fanless - 460Watt 164,90 Euro

Gesamtbetrag: 198,60 Euro


----------



## snajdan (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"
CPU-Kühler: Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Gesamtbetrag: 143,60 EUR


*hoffentlich bin ich endlich mal ein glücklicher gewinner*


----------



## Jerlin (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cubitek Tattoo Pro Midi-Tower CB-TA-P510 - Window black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa 120mm Quiet Red LED Fan

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E7 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Zalman CNPS10X Flex CPU Cooler

macht zusammen 197,60 €

 bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Einer von Vielen (18. Dezember 2010)

Dank an PCGH und Caseking für so eine geile Aktion! 

Als Gehäuse wäre das Raven 2 echt super!
Dazu einen Scythe Mugen 2 Kühler...
...einen Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm als Lüfter.
Und als Zusatz noch Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Rubber Screws 

--> das wären dann 198,60€

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## havoc (18. Dezember 2010)

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm
Wunsch: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Summe:162,6


----------



## Newbee (18. Dezember 2010)

*Caseking*.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X Midi-Tower - black/red 59,90€
*Caseking*.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS9900 MAX CPU Cooler - red 54,90€
*Caseking*.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Red Edition Lüfter - 120mm 8,90€
*Caseking*.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System 74,90€

alles 198,60€


----------



## puuuuur (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP - black - Window
CPU Kühler:Cooler Master V10 RR-B2P-UV10-GP CPU-Kühler
Lüfter:Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-BL Fan 120mm - blue
Wunsch:ROCCAT Sota Gaming Mousepad - black
Summe: 191,6 €


----------



## Alvan (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Vulcan Serie » NZXT Vulcan Micro-ATX LAN Gaming Case - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I5363 Montage-Kit für 4 Heatpipes - 775/1156/1366

6x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt


----------



## Elzoco (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mich über:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-310-BKN1-GP Midi-Tower - black/blue
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 4x180 LT - white
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
freuen (macht 199,69€)


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED
Wunsch: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST50F-P Strider Plus - 500 Watt
Summe: 195,60 €


----------



## MidwayCV41 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black 79,90 EUR

CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90 EUR

Lüfter: Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue 14,90 EUR

Produkt Ihrer Wahl: NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller 59,90 EUR

Summe: 191,60 EUR


----------



## red_hammer (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-310-BKN1-GP Midi-Tower - black/blue
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 4x180 LT - white
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
freuen (macht 199,69€)


----------



## BigPun (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
Lüfter: 4 x Caseking.de » Lüfter » UV-Sensitive Lüfter » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler

__________________________________
Zwischensumme: 198,30 €


----------



## du|<e (18. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel* 
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master Power Button für RC-690
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Akasa AK-M168-2 60-80mm Fan Adapter - black
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH Edition, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

=196,39€


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED
Wunschkategorie (Netzteil): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ II Netzteil - 525 Watt

Summe: 199,60 €


----------



## observer88 (18. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower, white - gedämmt - LINK*  174,90 EUR *
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU CPU Cooler - LINK *16,90 EUR *
Lüfter : Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm - LINK*  3,90 EUR *
Produkt meiner Wahl: King Mod Dämmung - 120mm Lüfter - LINK *1,29 EUR *

*GESAMTWERT: 196,99 EUR*


----------



## eddiexy (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC B25 Serie » Lian Li PC-B25FB Midi-Tower - black  149,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan  9,90€

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin Y-Kabel 1,99€

= *198,69€*


----------



## FrittenFett (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:


Gehäuse: Lian Li PW8-8 EPS12V 8-Pin Verlängerung (4,90)
CPU Kühler: Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape (3,90)
Lüfter: Xilence Rubber Screws - long (1,29)
Wunsch: Mach Xtreme Technology Jet Pro Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 128GB (189,90)

= 199,99€ 
(Wer kommt näher an die 200€?! )


----------



## otjes (18. Dezember 2010)

Das GehäuseDer Lüfter​ Der CPU Kühler
Das Extra

Gesamt: 185,60 €​


----------



## schula_681 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window (99,90€)
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX CPU Cooler - blue (54,90€)
Lüfter: Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black (17,90€)
Sonstiges: ROCCAT Sota Gaming Mousepad - black (24,90€)
Summe: 197,60€


----------



## Selvos (18. Dezember 2010)

Dann stelle ich hier auch mal mein Wunschzettel vor :

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Elite 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » Alle NVIDIA Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI


----------



## Gockel (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Sonata Elite - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV
Summe: 199,19€
Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage


----------



## name_th (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-3 Tube 4g
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller
Wunsch: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Summe: 194,60 EUR


----------



## holli146 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 3,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H - 1600rpm
Wunsch: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 460, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI


----------



## peterundwolf (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 3,5 Gramm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - red


----------



## Xardas1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Das war in der Kategorie Gehäuse aus dem Link: 12,90 Euro

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rapid-Case 2,5 Zoll IDE - black

Eigene Kategorie: Prozessor: 134,90

Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2 GHz (Deneb) 125W - boxed

CPU-Lüfter: 29,90

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Contac 29 CL-P0568 CPU Cooler

Lüfter: 3,90 Euro
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Smokey Black - 80mm


----------



## Mariner (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Wunsch-K: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 6GB Kit

198,60€uro


----------



## BgF (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black
CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Bitspower Ultimate Fan-Adapter 80/92mm auf 120mm - UV blue
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

198,60€


----------



## TK1510 (18. Dezember 2010)

Na, da werd ich mein Glück doch auch mal herausfordern.

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 480 Watt

Gesamtsumme: 191,60€


----------



## chacalf (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Wunsch: Caseking.de » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)
-----------------------
Gesamtsumme: 199,29€


----------



## da3n1sH*dYnaMiTe (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rapid-Case 2,5 Zoll IDE - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » OCZ Technology

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black

Wunschkategorie (Grafikkarte): Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Summe: 199,69 €


----------



## junglekid (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller


----------



## CruncheR1337 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X Midi-Tower - black/black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Wunschkategorie (Soundsystem): Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black

Summe: 196,60 €


----------



## spanky (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel macht dann 199,60€ 

Gehäuse: » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition" 
CPU-Kühler: » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter:» Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
Kategorie-: » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)


----------



## B3RG1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Zubehör » Silverstone SST-FP36B USB 3.0 Panel inkl. 2,5 Zoll Halterung - black &
Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi

Summe: 198,50 €


----------



## Hassla (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt

Summe: 199,6€


----------



## Rico (18. Dezember 2010)

*Caseking spielt Christkind*

"Denkt euch, ich habe das Christkind gesehen!
Es kam aus dem Walde, das Mützchen voll Schnee,
mit rotgefrorenem Näschen.

Die kleinen Hände taten ihm weh,
denn es trug einen Sack, der war gar schwer,
schleppte und polterte hinter ihm her.

Was drin war, möchtet ihr wissen?"

Gehäuse:
Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
CPU-Kühler: 
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2
Lüfter:  
Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black
Eigene Kategorie:
Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » ROCCAT Kave Headset
>>>*199,39€*<<<


----------



## Jakob (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - LeXa Serie » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Window
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Steuerungen » aqua computer aquaero 4.0 USB Lüftersteuerung LCD

199,60 €


----------



## multipla (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-Q07A Mini-ITX Cube - silver

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-3 Tube 4g

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - black » Bewertungen

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB


----------



## Cappu (18. Dezember 2010)

CPU:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon "Fire Edition"
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Standfüsse » Lian Li Original-Rollen WB-01 - silver
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Wunsch:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tragesysteme » Evo-G Lan Bag für Midi-Tower - black
&
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » HDD Kits » Lian Li EX-332NX HDD-Rack - all black


----------



## PKPlayer (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse (119,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard "Go Green 500 Edition"

CPU - Kühler (14,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD

Lüfter (14,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

freie Wahl (49,90 Euro) : Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Gesamtpreis : 199,60 Euro


----------



## pr0g (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12M - 1200rpm

Wunschkategorie (Prozessoren): Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE 3,2 GHz (Callisto) 80W - boxed

Summe: 196,60€


----------



## errat1c (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rapid-Case 2,5 Zoll IDE - Blue

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle SE

Wunschkategorie (Netzteil): Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 750 Watt

Summe: 198,60 €


----------



## Black_Beetle (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan ACR-WN10001 Playon! Wireless-N 300mbps USB Adapter

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lian Li » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Noise Reduction Kit - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g

Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » RAM-Wasserkühler » aqua computer ramplex copper edition RAM-Kühler
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » RAM-Wasserkühler » aqua computer ramplex copper edition RAM-Kühler

198,90€


----------



## speedracer (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

hier meine liste

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NA Midi Tower - silver

CPU- Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - black

Meine Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Dämmung » Magic Fleece Dämmset für Silverstone TJ-07
&
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...x-white-LED-Band-waterproof-13-cm::14709.html

Gesamt 199,50 €


----------



## Balian (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)
Summe: 199,60€


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Value Edition - black

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » SCYTHE Grand Kama Cross CPU-Kühler SCKC-2000

Kategorie Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm

Kategorie Netzteile (selbst gewählt):
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 550 Watt

Gesamtkosten: 199,60€ (Stand vom 18.12.2010, 14:57 Uhr)


----------



## Televisor (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black
Wunschprodukt
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Noise Reduction Kit - UV blue
 CPU-Lüfter
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm
 Lüfter
Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Soft-Caps 1 - 3 cm - 5 Stück

Salve


----------



## remmstone (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:  Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Wunschprodukt:  Mach Xtreme Technology SO-Dimm DDR2-800, CL6 - 2GB

 Zahlbetrag 199,60€


----------



## BigBoy93 (18. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 Midi-Tower VJ40001W2Z - black Window
*CPU-Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Revoltec » CPRV-001
*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » LUXI-011
*Wunsch Produkt:*
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » SSOZ-030
*
Alles zusammen: 196,20€*


----------



## and234 (18. Dezember 2010)

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU Cooler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Luefter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Eigene Wahl:
Caseking.de » Modding » Material » Acrylglas GS transparent, blau fluoreszierend in 500x500mm


----------



## dere (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Wunschkategorie (Modding):
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lian Li LED-R 26x red LED-Band - 36,5 cm
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...20x-red-LED-Band-waterproof-53-cm::15205.html

alles zusammen 187,50€ (18.12.2010 um 15:38)


----------



## rygar (18. Dezember 2010)

_die Weihnacht klopft an und so wünsche ich ..._
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 15mm Lüfter
Andere:Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE

zusammen: *199,69 €*


----------



## Lordadmiral (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Xigmatek I5363 Montage-Kit für 4 Heatpipes - 775/1156/1366

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm - black/black

Wunsch Produkt:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

Alles zusammen :199,60€


----------



## PyleCrunch (18. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel:*

*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Element V Big-Tower VL200K1W2Z - all black - LINK 129,90 EUR 
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000 - LINK 24,90 EUR 
*Lüfter:* Xigmatek XLF-1706 Blueline LED Lüfter - 170mm - LINK 13,90 EUR 
*Produkt meiner Wahl:* Aerocool Modern-V Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll - LINK 29,90 EUR 

*GESAMTWERT:* 198,60 EUR


----------



## Cyrill (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/orange - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)
Ergebnis *199,60€*


----------



## Anno1987 (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman ZM-HS100 Hot Swap PCB für GS1000

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Aerocool F6XT 6x Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » SteelSeries Pads » SteelSeries Mouse Pad SX


----------



## Digger (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm

externe HDD-Gehäuse Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse 2,5 Zoll » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

Gesamtpreis : 196,60


----------



## Parker (18. Dezember 2010)

*Ho-Ho-Ho*

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Wunsch:  Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

199,60€ Schöne Bescherung


----------



## yacs (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit
Kühler:
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm
Eigene Kategorie (ich musste was für unter 5€ nehmen )
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
Preis:196,60€
Mein Traum Gehäuse + 3 Sachen geschenkt bekommen...Danke PCGH!


----------



## Zockersepp (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-R Midi-Tower - blackCPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

Lüftersteuerung: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel

174,60 EUR

Schöne Feiertage euch allen


----------



## marcel2010 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Wunsch Caseking.de » Netzteile » Steckdosenleisten » Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste Premium 5fach - light grey

Gesamt: 198,60


----------



## niftey (18. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-SWNA-GP - silver - Window
*CPU-Kühler*: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm
*Lüfter*: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
*Eigene Kategorie*: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB

199,60 €UR

wünscht euch allen schöne Feiertage...


----------



## Hardztyl3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Blue Edition Lüfter - 120mm
Wunsch: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 550 Watt

198,60€


----------



## sasdensas (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V352B Micro-ATX Cube - black
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Wunsch: Energiekosten Messgerät

Gesamt: 198,60 Euro


----------



## Brotkruemel (18. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » OrigenAE » OrigenAE MCE Remote Controller

*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Lüfterklemmen 120mm x 25mm

*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

*Wunsch:* Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed

Gesamt: 198,40 €


----------



## maxe (18. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion!
Lüfter: Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED 14,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler 44,90 EUR
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black 49,90 EUR 
Extra: Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler 49,90 EUR
_______
159,60€
Man muss ja nicht gleich den Maximalwert erreichen, ich hab nur reingetan, was ich auch wirklich gebrauchen könnte! 
Ich wünsch euch allen schöne  weiße Weihnachten!


----------



## NinjaOne (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 - 80mm
HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)
>>>> Gesamttotal 199,60€


----------



## swatty (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/e-SATA
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Umrüstkit auf Intel Sockel 1156
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking rockt 
Mein persönlicher Wunschzettel:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » DimasTech Bench Table*Hard V2.5 - graphite black***
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman*CNPS 9900A LED CPU Cooler*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 - 120mm
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR2-1066


----------



## towky (18. Dezember 2010)

_Wunschzettel an das Christkind_
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TC5022 High Performance Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Extra: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 2048MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
Gesamt: 199,29€

Frohe Weihnachten @All


----------



## Owly-K (18. Dezember 2010)

Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP 96,90€
Xilence COO-XPCPU-K7 Pro CPU-Kühler 5,90€*
Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm 17,90€
EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption Reservoir 400 Rev.2 44,90€

Macht 165,60€

* Schade, dass man nur Luftkühler in der Kategorie findet.


----------



## opti1711 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KWS2-GP - AMD Dragon Edition
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Red Edition Lüfter - 120mm
Extra:
Caseking.de » Gaming » USB-Kabel » Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel, Type A an A, 1,5m - black
macht zusammen 194,60€


----------



## at.bender (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

und außerdem:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard

Summe: 192,60 Euro


----------



## jaramund (18. Dezember 2010)

Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung 

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 

Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12M - 1200rpm 

Enermax Modu-87+ Netzteil - 500 Watt


Macht unterm Strich 197,60€


----------



## Freeze (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV

macht Total 198,28€ 

die besten Wünsche, thx Caseking und PCGH


----------



## CrSt3r (18. Dezember 2010)

1. Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - gedämmt

2. CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

3.Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

4. Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

Gesamt: 199,60€


----------



## elwood blues (18. Dezember 2010)

1. Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black

2 .Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

3 .Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm

4. Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black

mfg elwood blues


----------



## mycel-x (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Lian-Li-PC-V351R-Micro-ATX-Cube

Kühler:Noctua-NH-C12P-SE14

Lüfter:Xilence-Pro-Fan-XPF120TR-120mm-red

Gerät meiner Wahl:LEDs/Bitspower-2x-LED-5mm-UV


----------



## Gh¤st (18. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel: 199,69€ 
Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 30g
Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. Dezember 2010)

Gerät aus Wunsch-Kategorie: Amacrox Free Earth 88+ Silver Netzteil - 500 Watt LINK

Lüfter: Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-BL Fan 120mm - blue LINK

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm LINK

Gehäuse: Enermax Staray ECA3170-BL Blue LED Fan - black LINK

Zwischensumme: 196,60€


----------



## *ch!ca_r!a* (18. Dezember 2010)

1. Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Phantom Serie » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white

2. Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool V12XT BlueLine Edition Lüfter - 120mm

3. CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

4. Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aufbewahrung & Montage » Werkzeug » Heim und Hobby Werkzeugset 25-teilig


----------



## KainZufall (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Two Hundred
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVC - PWM Adjustable
CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 700 Watt


----------



## rofler91 (18. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Big-Tower » Thermaltake Element V Big-Tower VL200N1W2Z - Nvidia Edition 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Lüfterklemmen 120mm, Typ B SCY-12FC_TYPE.B 


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 - black


----------



## NoNo!se (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic M12II-520 Netzteil (SS-520GM) - 520 Watt


----------



## marwin68 (18. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Case Performance One P-183 - Gun Metal Black

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm

Meine Wahl
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Dämmung » King Mod Dämmung - 5,25 Zoll Slot

Zusammen: 199,99€


----------



## modnoob (18. Dezember 2010)

Lieber guter Casekingmann, schau mich nicht so böse an. Steck die Rute wieder ein ich will auch immer artig sein!

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PT-CL02 Cable Management Kit: 3,90€

 CPU-Kühler:
Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 3,5 Gramm : 7,90€

 Lüfter:
Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA14N-R Fan 140mm - red :15,90
Sonstiges:
SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE : 169,90

Macht dann: 
197,60€

viel Glück an alle!


----------



## m1kraft (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Survivor Link 

CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH Link 

Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 140mm Link 

Ram: Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 4GB Kit Link 

das wäre ja mal was, ich war so ein Lieber!


----------



## Gelenkwurm35 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - black
Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Alpenfoehn-Case-Spaetzle-4-Stueck::10344.html
Cpu Kühller:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...enfoehn-Brocken-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::11784.html
Meine wahl : 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ool-Blue-Fan-S-Northbride-Fan-40mm::4739.html


----------



## Stefan93 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black €59,90
CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH €43,90
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED €7,90
meine Wahl (Netzteil): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic M12II-520 Netzteil (SS-520GM) - 520 Watt €84,90
Summe: €196,60


----------



## mari0 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50W ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower Window - Pure black

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon Clips für 120mm Fans

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Meins:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » Revoltec Lüfter AirGuard 50x50x10mm


----------



## Zaphod (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
Meine Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 64 MB PCIe - retail

Summe: 199,60 Euro
schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-334-KKN1-GP - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle SE
Meine Wahl:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Gesamtbetrag: 183,70 Euro


----------



## Yagr_Zero (19. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel*
*********** Gesamtsumme 199,60€
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Wahl: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Modu-87+ Netzteil - 500 Watt


----------



## DiWeXeD (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Zubehör » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g

Gesamt: 187.60€


----------



## TReddragon (19. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter:Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED
Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black
Eigene Kategorie:Sennheiser PC 151
Preis:196,60 €


----------



## Gisli (19. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Freezer Edition" 49,90 €

Kategorie Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 54,90 €
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm 34,90 €

Kategorie Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black 12,90 €

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit 44,90 €

-------------------------
197,50 €


----------



## Burner (19. Dezember 2010)

Burner's Wunschzettel

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence 2 Component Fan PWM - 140mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Cluster LEDs » Lamptron 6-Cluster LaZer LED - blue

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Electric Brain (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail 120mm - Silent
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries 7H USB Gaming Headset - black
/199,65€


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (19. Dezember 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Aerocool/Aerocool-CyborgX-Midi-Tower-black::15448.html 69,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ght-Ultra-120-eXtreme-True-Copper::11849.html 84,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lish-Vegas-UCAPV12A-BL-120mm-blue::14788.html 19,90€ 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ernal-8-Port-Card-Reader-35-black::14927.html 17,90€


----------



## ones (19. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » QPAD CT medium 1.5mm - white

--->197,60€


----------



## schrubby67 (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black



198,60 EURO


----------



## Beachboy (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein schickes Gewinnspiel.

Kategorie CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Kategorie Lüfter: Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black

Kategorie Gehäuse:BitFenix S2 Cable Security System - black

Freie Kategorie: ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi

Betrag: 184,60 EUR
Mfg.Beachboy


----------



## exzellenzZ (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gaaanz artig!

Gehäuse: Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Element Serie » GEXA-142
CPU-Kühler:CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » CPSS-047
Lüfter:Lüfter » Aerocool » LUAF-032
Freie Kategorie:Modding » Beleuchtung » Bubble Lights » MOKA-032

Das macht dann 192,6€.

LG exzellenzZ


----------



## Bemme90 (19. Dezember 2010)

Super Idee:

Kategorie CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn Brocken): Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
34,90 €

Kategorie Lüfter (Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 800rpm): http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12L-800rpm::10803.html
6,90 €

Kategorie Gehäuse (CoolerMaster 690 II Lite- Window): Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KWN3 - Window
79,90 €

Freie Kategorie (Roccat Kone[+]): Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi
74,90 €

Betrag: 196,60 EUR
Mfg.Bemme90


----------



## scapegod (19. Dezember 2010)

Wuhu, Weihnachten

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm 

Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Logitech S220 2.1 Speaker System - black

Ich war meistens brav 

Gesamt: 195,50


----------



## ]-[unter (19. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel An Das Casekind* 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
Freie Kategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GA-S, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Betrag: *199,60€*


----------



## Saab-FAN (19. Dezember 2010)

Geile Sache!

Cases: Aplus CS-160 Mini-ITX Case inkl. 72W Netzteil

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll

Freie Kategorie: Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit

Betrag: 178,60€

PS: /me war immer artig


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück 

Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"
54,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Tattoo Fire Midi-Tower CB-TA-F510 - Window black/red
74,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue
19,90 EUR
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Soundkarten/Creative-X-Fi-Xtreme-Audio-bulk::5857.html
 44,90 EUR


Macht: 194,60 EUR


----------



## Zeimean (19. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g
Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
Eigene Kategorie: Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 420 - black 

Summe: 197,69 EUR

Ich will "nur" schön basteln in den Ferien ^^.


----------



## Xtreme (19. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
89,90 EUR *

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
36,90 EUR *

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
14,90 EUR *

Caseking.de » Sound » 5.1 Headsets » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset
49,90 EUR *


191,60 €


Euch allen einen schönen vierten Advent!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Dezember 2010)

_Mein Wunschzettel:_

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-9F Midi-Tower - black - 128,90
*
CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH - 43,90

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm - 15,90
*
Eine Kategorie meiner Wahl:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste - 5,90

= 194,60 €

Vielleicht wirds ja was.


----------



## Megamember (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Macht 192,60€


----------



## V0yager (19. Dezember 2010)

Und hier mein Wunschzettel 

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Qs-200 Micro-ATX Tower - black 34,90€

*CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000 24,90€

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Alpenföhn 140mm Föhn Lüfter - transparent / Blue LED 10,90€

*Eigene Kategorie (Netzteil):*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 850 TX - 850 Watt 126,90€

Viel Glück an alle und einen schönen vierten Advent 

MfG


----------



## Zsinj (19. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-B25FB Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Lian Li PW-SA3 Molex zu 3x SATA Adapter
_________________
Summe: 198,60 EUR

Und euch allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Scotty1993 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Blue LED Lüfter - 120mm

Eigene Ketegorie (Lüftersteuerug) : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black

Gesamtpreis: 187,60 €


----------



## Waternoob (19. Dezember 2010)

Und hier mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse:Li-PC-Q08A-Mini-ITX-Cube-silver für  99,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08A Mini-ITX Cube - silver

CPU-Kühler:Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000 für 28,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter:Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm für 6,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm

Eigene Kategorie (Netzteil):Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt für 59,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt

alles zusammen dann:195,60€


Ich wünsche viel Glück, allen eine schöne Weihnacht und`nen guten Rutsch ins neu Jahr

Gruß Waternoob


----------



## BobDole (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
99,90€

CPU-Lüfter: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Alpenfoehn-Nordwand-CPU-Kuehler-RevB-120mm::13624.html
54,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Alpenföhn 140mm Föhn Lüfter - transparent / Blue LED
10,90€

Eigene Kategorie : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aerocool » Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll
33,90€

Macht zusammen 199,60€ 

Frohe Weihnachten allen 

mfg
BobDole


----------



## Bamoida (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Phantom Serie » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Loki Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

Lüfter: Noctua 120mm Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Meteor Lights » Sunbeam Meteor Light - cool blue

Preis: 182,60,-


----------



## Dieter66 (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
29,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
4,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
3,90 EUR *
Caseking.de  » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit  GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
nur 154,90 EUR als Angebot

Macht 193,60€


----------



## nukro (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse» Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black für 29,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler »  Alle CPU-Kühler »Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm für 23,90 EUR

Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm für 8,90 EUR

Eigene Kategorie: Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt 
Caseking » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt für 134,90 EUR

Alles zusammen: 197,60 EUR


----------



## bauarbeiter (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie : Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black


Vielen Dank PCGH und Caseking!


----------



## namoet (19. Dezember 2010)

gehäuse

cpu-kühler

lüfter

kategorie ihrer wahl


----------



## Ozz (19. Dezember 2010)

Ozz Wunschzettel ans Casekind:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: Xilence Rubber Screws - short

Wunschkategorie: Corsair Netzteil 500 CX - 500 Watt

Summe              199,69 EUR


----------



## Kaffeewoody (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition" » Bewertungen

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Zalman » Zalman ZM-F2-FDB Fan 92mm - black/clear

Produkt nach meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper » Bewertungen


----------



## Folterknecht (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white 139,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90 EUR

Lüfter: Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüfter-Controller 49,90 EUR

eigene Wahl: Mach Xtreme Technology 2,5 zu 3,5 Zoll SSD Bracket 3,90 EUR


zusammen --- 198,60 €


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Joker4Life (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Six Hundred Gaming Case  79,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon "Fire Edition"  59,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm  8,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - long 1,29€

Gaming: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Speedlink » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset  49,90€


Gesamt: 199,89€


----------



## Papa (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white 139,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 4,90 EUR
Lüfter: Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüfter-Controller 49,90 EUR
Wunschkategorie: Mach Xtreme Technology 2,5 zu 3,5 Zoll SSD Bracket 3,90 EUR
Summe = 198,60 €


----------



## loop (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
eigene Wahl:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTS 450 Serie » EVGA GeForce GTS 450 FPB, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...04-External-Case-25-SATA-zu-USB20::14323.html

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aerocool » Aerocool F6XT 6x Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll

Wunsch Kategorie: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD6000 Serie


----------



## Razor264 (19. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-BS - black/silver (82,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-BS - black/silver


*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro (9,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro

*Lüfter:* Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP (6,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
*
Eigene Kategorie - Arbeitsspeicher:* Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 8GB Kit (79,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 8GB Kit

___________________

*Gesamtkosten:* 179,60 €


----------



## Alte-Schule (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
109,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"   54,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm   8,90€

eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Aktive Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS-Lite 120 - black 24,90€

gesamt Summe: 198,60€


----------



## crazyblue89 (19. Dezember 2010)

Case: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy-Editon - black

CPU-Cooler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm

eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 450 Watt


----------



## DrPeacemaker (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rstone-SST-LC10B-E-La-Scala-black::11268.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rstone-SST-LC10B-E-La-Scala-black::11268.html  € 99,90

CPU-Kühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog.../Arctic-Cooling-Alpine-11-GT-Rev2::12724.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...g-Shuriken-CPU-Kuehler-SCBSK-1000::12782.html  € 28,90

Lüfter: 2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE1 - 92mm  € 13,80
3x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...eblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XE1-92mm::14678.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...seblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-X2-80mm::14677.html € 20,70

eigene Wahl: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...hnology-25-zu-35-Zoll-SSD-Bracket::15179.html5x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12SL-500rpm::10802.html  € 34,50


zusammen : € 197,80


----------



## funnymonkey (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Pantheon Serie » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm
Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - ice blue

Macht zusammen:176.60€


----------



## EB80 (19. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake DH101 Desktop mit LCD VF7001BNS - blackhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...oenix-Neo-ECA3162-BS-black-silver::11329.html (179,90 €)
-> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...01-Desktop-mit-LCD-VF7001BNS-black::7643.html


*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 (4,90 €)
-> oCaseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pr

 *Lüfter:* Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Emperor Blue - 120mm (4,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Emperor Blue - 120mm
 *
Eigene Kategorie - HDD/SSD:* Akasa Hard Drive Entkoppelungs-Kit (7,90 €)
-> Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Akasa Hard Drive Entkoppelungs-Kit

___________________

*Gesamtkosten:* 197,60 €


----------



## Gnome (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V354B Micro-ATX Cube - black
--> 149,90€
--> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - V 35X Serie » Lian Li PC-V354B Micro-ATX Cube - black

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
--> 28,90€
--> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm
--> 9,90€
--> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

eigene Kategorie: Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - ice blue
--> 10,90€
--> Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - ice blue
*
-----------------------

Gesamtsumme: 199,60€* *
-----------------------
-----------------------*


----------



## GreenKiller (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Nightfall - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD12A Fan 120mm - blue/red
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel


----------



## Necthor (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich häng mich mal mit dran.

*Gehäuse  : *
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower - black
59,90 €

*CPU-Kühler  :* 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
43,90 €

Lüfterklemmen
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Lüfterklemmen 120mm, Typ A SCY-12FC_TYPE.A
 2,50 €

*Kühler  : *
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm
6,90 €

3 Pin-Y-Kabel
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW-F2 3-Pin Y-Kabel
4,90 €

Filter
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 80mm - black
1,90 €

*Freie Kategorie  : *
Arbeitsspeicher :
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 8GB Kit
79,90 €


Insgesamt 199,90 €
Hoffe alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## niXmas (19. Dezember 2010)

mein *Wunsch*zettel:

*Gehäuse:* Lancool K58 gedämmt - 94,90€
*CPU Kühler:* Alpenföhn Matterhorn - 54,90€
*Lüfter:* Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL1 120mm - 8,90€
*Extra:* Mach Xtreme Technology 32GB USB Stick - 39,90€

Summe: 198,60€


----------



## R-700 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition
119,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black

CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
69,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter:Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
3,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm

eigene Kategorie:Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml
4,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml




zusammen:198,60€


----------



## dynamix (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » MSI P55A-G55 Mainboard - Sockel 1156
Summe: 199,69€

Frohes Fest und viel Vergnügen


----------



## butter_milch (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black - 99,90 EUR

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xilence Frozen Fighter AM2 - 4,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB8 - 80mm - 4,90 EUR

Maus: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse - 89,90 EUR

Gesamt: 199,60 EUR


----------



## Brokoli1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
-> 79,90 EUR
-> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
-> 43,90 EUR
-> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter: InLine Lüfter Power Adapter Platine - 4Pin Molex
-> 3,90 EUR
-> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Poweradapter » InLine Lüfter Power Adapter Platine - 4Pin Molex

Eigene Kategorie: OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt
-> 69,90 EUR
-> Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

Summe: 197,60€


----------



## Boss im Block (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
Sonstige Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Danke!


----------



## Turnit0n (19. Dezember 2010)

199,60 €uro
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Mach Xtreme Technology Armor DDR3-2133, CL9 - 4GB Kit
*frohe Weihnachten!*


----------



## user001 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Basic Silent 120 - 120mm
Wunschkategorie:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ RevoDrive PCI Express SSD - 50GB


----------



## klaerchen (19. Dezember 2010)

*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000 - 28,90€
*Lüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm - 8,90€
*Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-C37B HTPC-Chassis - black - 119,90€
*Sonstiges:* Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » XFX RADEON HD 5450, 650M Low Profile 512MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI - 36,90€

*Summa summarum: *195 Euro


----------



## J@ck (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix S2 Cable Security System - black
_____________
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
_____________
 Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm
_____________
 Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed
_____________ 


ich wünsch euch auch allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## apollo567 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bestellmenge   Artikelnr.   Bezeichnung   Einzelpreis   
1   GESH-006   Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition   - black   49,90 EUR   49,90 EUR       
1   LUSY-022   Scythe Slip Stream 120mm   SY1225SL12L - 800rpm   6,90 EUR   6,90 EUR       
1   CPAR-029   Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro   Rev.2   8,90 EUR   8,90 EUR       
1   NEEN-045   Enermax Pro-87+ Netzteil - 500   Watt   129,90 EUR   129,90 EUR       


  Gesamtpreis       
  195,60 EUR


----------



## i_foz_da_ane (19. Dezember 2010)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

*Gehäuse:
*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black
_69,90€_
*
CPU Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 CPU-Kühler
_59,90€_

*Lüfter:*
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue
_19,90€_

*Kategorie meiner Wahl:
*Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus » Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES Strider Essential Series - 500 Watt
_49,90€_

*Summe:* _*199,60€*_

Herzlichen Dank und ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest!!!!


----------



## Piconnor (19. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:*

Gehäuse:* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black* 29,90€
Gehäuselüfter:* Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm *8,90€*
*CPU-Kühler:* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 *24,90€*
*Wahlkategorie:* Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2 GHz (Deneb) 125W - boxed *134,90€

*Zusammen 198,60€*.  
*


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Raven 2 - 144,90
Lüfter: BeQuiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm - 17,90
Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner - 29,90
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g - 5,90


----------



## Agent 47 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Wahlkategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI

196,69€uro


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:  Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter:  Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED

Wunschkategorie:  Microsoft SideWinder X8 Mouse - Retail



Gesamt: 198,60 €


----------



## xNiils (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Home » Gehäuse » Antec » GEAN-026 = 99,90€
CPU Kühler:
Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Akasa » CPAK-018 = 24,90€
Lüfter:
Home » Lüfter » Coolink » LUCL-022 = 9,90€
Wunsch Kategorie:
Home » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » NEBE-077 = 59,90€
___________
194,60€


----------



## KillerDuck (19. Dezember 2010)

Na da machen wir doch gerne mit^^

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Bx-500 Midi-Tower - black

Gesamt 193,69€
Denn ma los Christkind^^


----------



## Slain (19. Dezember 2010)

*Wunschzettel*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » IDE- & S-ATA-Kabel » Serial ATA Kabel » Revoltec S-ATA Kabel 50cm - UV-blue

Gesamt  199,60€


----------



## trucker1963 (19. Dezember 2010)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit,super Aktion 

Meine Artikel:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black    89,90

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3   11,90

Lüfter:  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm   7,90

Freie Kategotie:  Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt  89,90

Macht zusammen:199,60


----------



## niethitwo (19. Dezember 2010)

Case:
Lian Li PC-C50B - 159,90€
CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Big-Shuriken - 28,90€
Lüfter:
Enermax T.B.Silence  Fan UCTB12 - 7,90€
Sonstiges:
Alumino Fan-Filter-120mm - 2,90€

Gesamt: 199,60€.


----------



## Archar (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master LED für RC-590
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Wunsch-Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 120GB
Zusammenstellung hat Gesamtwert von: 198,29€

_Schönes Fest_ ...


----------



## cwie (19. Dezember 2010)

Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black     EUR 14,90
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » Akasa ODD Gehäuse für Slim-Laufwerke - black

Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm     EUR 64,90
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm

Sharkoon 120mm System-Fan S - Super Silent     EUR 9,90
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm System-Fan S - Super Silent

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB     EUR 109,90
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: EUR 199,60

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Zota (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel fürs Christ(Case)kind ^^

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master Power Button für RC-690
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Akasa AK-M168-2 60-80mm Fan Adapter - black
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH Edition, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Zusammen 196,39€


----------



## Enf0rcer (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower Venom RED/GREEN LED - black 
159,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Premium Silver Thermal Adhesive
10,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » UV-Sensitive Lüfter » Revoltec Lüfter Dark Green 120mm - green
8,90€

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » USB-Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB
19,90€

Gesamtpreis: 199,60€


----------



## konstantinkk (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Dämmset
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Lüfter: Fan-Controller
Weitere Kategorie: Crative X-Fi Soundkarte
Macht in der Summe einen Wert von 194,6€.


----------



## Equinoxe (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred - gedämmt - 89,90€
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 - 19,90€
Lüfter: Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series - 19,90€
Netzteil (eigene Kategorie): Be Quiet Pure Power L7 Netzteil - 530 Watt - 64,90€

Gesamt: 194,60€


----------



## Lupus (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Sonata Elite - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV

Gesamtpreis: 199,19€  * frohe Feiertage*


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Lüfter:
3x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1455 Blackline LED Lüfter - 140mm

2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

1x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm

1x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...o-525-Zoll-Lueftersteuerung-black::14459.html

Kategorie meiner Wahl: Grafikkartenlüfter
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

Zusammen: 196,05 €


----------



## steve_gorden88 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Window  69,90€
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset  8,90€
Lüfter: 3 mal Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP  20,7€
Netzteil (eigene Kategorie): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 750 Watt 94,90€

Macht 194,4€ in der Summe


----------



## RHood (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-MS05B External HDD Case - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro try-out bundle

Lüfter: 4x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm

Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Zusammen: 190,30 Euro

Allen viel Glück und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Travis (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Wunsch-K: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 6GB Kit

Zusammen:198,60 Euro


----------



## piXelmeista (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Ironclad Big Tower - black Mesh

CPU Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » OCZ Technology » OCZ GLADIATOR CPU Cooler

Lüfter : 2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1200 Retail 120mm - Ultra Silent

Eigene : Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech MX 518 Gaming-Grade - REFRESH

Gesammtwert: 193,50€


----------



## cytox (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel

1. Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

2. CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset

3. Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series

4. Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Gaming » USB-Kabel » Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel, Type A an A, 1,5m - black

Gesamt:199,60€


----------



## Neozoa (19. Dezember 2010)

*WZ*
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
*Eigene*: Caseking.de » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)

Gesamt 199,29€


----------



## Karn333 (19. Dezember 2010)

So, das wäre echt schön:

Lian Li BZ-S01 Multi-Panel - black Gehäuse

Lian Li TR-5FB Fan Control 120mm - Bundle Lüfter

Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm CPU Kühler

Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB Sonstiges

199,6 €


----------



## Cornully (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TC5022 High Performance Wärmeleitpaste

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2006 Blueline LED Lüfter - 200mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » SATA-Kabel » Akasa SATA 3 Kabel 50cm gewinkelt / gerade - UV blue

--> 194,60€


----------



## omnicurse (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"

CPU-Kühler: » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm

Lüfter:» Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Kategorie frei: » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)

Macht 199,60€


----------



## runninglutz (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress - black 164,90

Lüfter:    Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm 8,90

CPU-Kühler:Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm 16,90

Sonstiges: Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste 7,90

macht zusammen 198,60 EUR.

Viel Glück allen* *


----------



## uN4m3d (19. Dezember 2010)

Das nenne ich doch mal ne nette Aktion 
Also ich hätte gerne:
Corsair Graphite 600T Midi (Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit)
Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B - 120mm (Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm)
BeQuiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm)
Xilence Rubber Screws short (Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short)

Würde mich freuen 

PS: Kostet 199,69 €


----------



## compgrotte (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08A Mini-ITX Cube - silver

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl : Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lian Li LED-W 26x white LED-Band - 36,5 cm


---> 199,60 EUR


----------



## Revoluzzer (19. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
*CPU-Kühler:* 
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2
*Lüfter:* 
Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black
*Sonstiges:*
Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » ROCCAT Kave Headset
199,39€ zusammen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Chieftec » Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver ( mein ewiger Traumtower)

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 ( würde mein Bruder zu Weihnachten bekommen, damit nicht nur ich glücklich bin)

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Red Wing Fan - 120mm ( Bitte 2x )

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Netzteil ECO&Power EAP650 - 650 Watt ( für die 2. 4870 die schon lange herumliegt)

Modding: Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Ultra Sleeve 3mm - red, 1m ( 5x = 5 Meter zum ersten Mal, würde ich gerne testen )

Gesamtsumme: 199,15 EURO ( der Rest für die Kaffeekasse )


----------



## gustavj (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC C3X Serie » Lian Li PC-C33B HTPC-Chassis - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
sonstiges: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li HD-520X Internal 2,5 Zoll HDD Kit - black

Summe: 198,60 €

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## Der_Genosse (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

CPU-Kühler:  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl :Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 550 Watt

Gesamt: 195,60 Euro


----------



## MaxPower334 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-e Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-e Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX CPU Cooler - red
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS9900 MAX CPU Cooler - red

Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: King Mod Premium Dämmset - Midi Tower Universal
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Midi Tower Universal

--> 163,60€


----------



## Lun@ (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich schätze diesen Weihnachtsbrauch 

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)

Gesamtsumme: 199,60€


----------



## kruemelgirl (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange

CPU - Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3

Lüfter:  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

Wahl : Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi

Zusammen: *198,50 EUR*


----------



## Muehle (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse :  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black

Kühler :  Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter 2x :  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M8 S1 - 80mm

NT :  Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST45SF Strider Series SFX - 450 Watt

193,40 €   ---   das wäre ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## J1m (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel
Gehäuse: Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:  Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Sonstiges:  Mach Xtreme Technology SO-Dimm DDR2-800, CL6 - 2GB

Endsumme 199,60€, Weihnachtsgrüße


----------



## flow87 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower, PCGH white - gedämmt

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Enermax-Cluster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html

Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Single 30cm - blue

Wert: 194,60 EUR


----------



## blackrider19 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.5 4000 dpi Mouse

Summe: 193,6€


----------



## Supertimm (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aplus CS-573 Midi Tower

CPU Kühler: Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler 775/1156 AK-CCE-7106HP

Lüfter: 4X Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 120mm

Weitere Kategorie: OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Gesamt: 198,30 Euro


----------



## Teddy Bear (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 15mm Lüfter

Weitere Kategorie::Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE

199,69 Euro ohne Gewähr


----------



## Timmy2340 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 8 Serie » Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window-Edition - all black

Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A Fan 140mm - blue/red
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A Fan 140mm - blue/red

Sonstiges: Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive - 16GB

194,60 Euro


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. Dezember 2010)

Meine Kleine Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse: Arctic Silentium T11 Midi Tower white
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - white

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm

Lüfter: Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 140mm

Sonstiges: FOXCONN A9DA-S, 890GX Mainboard - Sockel AM3
Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A9DA-S, 890GX Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Gesamtpreis: 199,60€

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch CPU und Netzteil und schon könnte man es als Wohnzimmer PC benutzen 

Ansonsten: Schöne Weihnachtsgrüsseund einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## G-Beret (19. Dezember 2010)

*Hier mein Wunschzettel:*

*Kategorie Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler 69,90 EUR

*Kategorie Lüfter:*
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm 12,90 EUR

*Kategorie Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Kabel » Lian Li SATA-LT90-4 4x SATA II Kabel - 85 cm black 12,90 EUR

*Kategorie meiner Wahl:*
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Roccat » ROCCAT Kone[+] Customization Gaming Mouse - 6000 dpi 74,90 EUR

macht zusammen *183,50 EUR*.

Viel Glück!


----------



## lvr (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ZOWIE EC1 Pro Gaming Mouse - black

199,60€


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

SUMME: 197,60 €


----------



## Keks90 (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Alumino » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Alumino » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Alumino » Alumino Fan Filter 80mm - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Alumino » Alumino Fan Filter 80mm - black

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 4 für NVIDIA GTX 480

---> 198,14€


----------



## marrow (19. Dezember 2010)

und mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/orange - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
meine Wahl: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)

Summe 199,60€


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li C-02B Universalfrontblende - black   / 9,90 € 

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g  /1,99€

Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm   / 12,90€

Meine Wahl: OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB /109,90€


Gesamt: 134,69€ 

Stand: 19:48 19.12.2010


Viel Erfolg für alle!


----------



## Ambrox (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Gehäuse - CM Storm - CM-Storm-Sniper - SGC-6000-KXN1 - GP-Midi-Tower – PURE – black

  CPU – Kühler:
CPU-Kühler – Scythe – Scythe Mugen 2 –Rev B – PCGH Edition

  Lüfter:
Lüfter – 120mm – Noiseblocker - Multiframe-S-Series-M12-S1-120mm

  Wunschkategorie:
Kabel/Adapter - Audio/Video-Kabel/Adapter - HDMI-Kabel - InLine-HDMI-Kabel-High-Speed-2m-black

  Gesamt: 199,60 EUR


----------



## ShadowAMD (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black 

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED » Bewertungen

sonstige:Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Single 30cm - red

Macht dann 199.60€ 

Die Teile die noch fehlen für mienen PC.

Fröhliche Weihnacht
ShadowAMD


----------



## Nirwadas (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter: Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN-Red

Wunschkategorie: Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

Insgesamt: 194,60 €


----------



## stundorn (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm

Meine Wahl:Caseking.de » Modding » Werkzeug » Werkzeug-Sets » 12-in-1 Hobby Schraubendreher Set

Gesamt Kosten: 198,60 Euro


----------



## MrTea (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Home » Gehäuse » Antec » GEAN-024 =79,90€ Antec Six Hundred Gaming Case
CPU Lüfter: Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Cooler Master » CPCO-041 = 14,90€ 
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter: Home » Lüfter » Aerocool » LUAF-032 = 7,90€ 
Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 140mm
Extra: 
Home » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » GAMO-284 = 94,90€ 
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.9 5600 dpi Wireless Mouse
__________
197,60€

Den anderen allen VIEL GLÜCK


----------



## timbolomus (19. Dezember 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ZXT-LeXa-S-Midi-Tower-Black-Metal::14632.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ling/Arctic-Cooling-Alpine-64-Pro::12727.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-120mm-Luefter-NF-S12B-ULN-Series::12408.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...d-Series-25-Zoll-SATA-II-SSD-60GB::15433.html


----------



## themodcritic (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » XILENCE » Xilence Frozen Fighter AM2

Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/92mm-Luefter/Coolink-SWiF2-920-Retail-92mm-Super-Silent::12990.html

Beliebige Kategorie:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/HDD/SSD/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Mach-Xtreme-Technology-Starter-Series-25-Zoll-SATA-II-SSD-32GB::14973.html
und
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE "Loki Edition"

Gruß

TMC


----------



## brause_ (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black 
69,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler 
44,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm 
9,90 EUR

Wahl: Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse 
  69,90 EUR

Gesamt: *194,60 EUR*


----------



## Sadokan (19. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Midi-Tower - PURE black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Katana 3 CPU-Kühler SCKTN-3000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Werkzeug » Akku Schraubendreher Set mit Bits, 42-teilig

Gesamtpreis: 197,60 €
19.12.2010 / 21:40 Uhr (Für eventuelle Preisänderungen)

Viele Grüße


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

 CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

4-Pin Verlängerung:Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » Lian Li PW4-4 ATX12V 4-Pin Verlängerung

SUMME: 193,60 €


----------



## DerKuchen (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-R Fan 120mm - red

CPU-Kühhler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Sonstiges 
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - red

Das macht *194,60 EUR


*


----------



## fred00782 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Maus:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech Performance MX Mouse

Modding:
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Sharkoon Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set 30cm - blue

+

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Kabelbinder » Bitspower Kabelbinder Set 20 Stück 120mm - UV blue

+

5* Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » SATA-Kabel » BitFenix SATA Kabel 30cm - sleeved blue/black


----------



## lave (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black 109,90€
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90 €
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...n-Li-TR-5B-Multi-Controller-black::11003.html 34,90€


----------



## DiNosso (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:


Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
79,90€

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Blackline Edition"
44,90€

Lüfter:5x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
7,90€=39,50€

Beliebige Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Media PC » DVI/HDMI/RGB Kabel » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed gewinkelt 10m - black
23,90€


Gesamtpreis: 188,20€


----------



## Draky (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120m

Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Gesamt: 198,60 EUR


----------



## Drapenot (19. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Economy Edition - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » Mach Xtreme Technology Starter Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 32GB


188.60€


----------



## Salamipizza (19. Dezember 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...W-Midi-Tower-Window-Edition-black::13476.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Arbeitsspeicher/Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black::12410.htmlCaseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black59,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-210036,90 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...uriken-Rev2-CPU-Kuehler-SCSK-1100::12227.html 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Saitek-Cyborg-RAT7-5600-dpi-Mouse::15022.html 84,90€

196,6€


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein kleiner Wunschzettel:

Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black 29,90 EUR

Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm 69,90 EUR

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 17,90 EUR

Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "BlackSilent Edition"   64,90 EUR

An alle Anderen, die teilnehmen: Viel Glück

Grüße ans PCGH-Team,

macht weiter so!!!


----------



## rETRo (19. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Wunsch:  Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Gesamtpreis 199,60€


----------



## Andrzej (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Yate Loon » Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350 Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Qs-200 Micro-ATX Tower - black
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

195,60€


----------



## xerxes (20. Dezember 2010)

mein Wunschzettelchen (199,60 €UR)

*Gehäuse*: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-SWNA-GP - silver - Window
*CPU-Kühler*: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm
*Lüfter*: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
*Kategorie meiner Wahl:* Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB


----------



## m3ntry (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Case Performance One P-183 - Gun Metal Black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 120mm

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter - Purple LED

freie Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Revoltec 3,5 Zoll Fan-Controller - black

*Summe:198,60€*


----------



## subamario (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT 8-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm, black HSG - sleeved black
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT Frontpanel Verlängerung 30cm, black HSG - sleeved black
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT 4+4-Pin ATX/EPS Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black


----------



## joul (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD
Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 - 80mm
HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)

Total 199,60€


----------



## pa ul (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - gedämmt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer LACHESIS 4000dpi - Phantom White

Gesammt : 193,60 €


----------



## SantaFee_Cruiser (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein wunschzettel
Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Element Serie » Thermaltake Element V Big-Tower VL20001W2Z - black

CPU Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Coolink Anti Vibration Bolts V2

2 x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Lamptron Deluxe Rubber Fan Screws - black 

VGA-Kühler
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 VGA Cooler


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 850 Watt
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F9 PWM - 92mm
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-160 Mini-ITX Case inkl. 72W Netzteil


Summe 199,60€


----------



## Razorblade12 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für AMD Sockel AM2 » aqua computer Cuplex Kryos HF - AM2/AM3
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Tattoo Fire Midi-Tower CB-TA-F510 - Window black/red
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Summe: 196,50


----------



## Superbuddy (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Spezial Dämmsets » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master Elite RC-33X
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter:
2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Kategorie meiner Wahl:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Antivibration Parts » Antivibrations-Rahmen für Netzteile
3x Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » InLine Gummi Unterlegscheiben für Festplatten-Entkopplung
_________________
Summe: 196,08 EUR


----------



## _Basti_ (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Syclone II Midi-Tower - black/red

CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Cooler Master Clear 80mm - red

Eigene Kategorie
Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » beyerdynamic MMX 2 Headset

Summe: 198,6€


----------



## doodlez (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Element Serie » Thermaltake Element G Midi-Tower VL10001W2Z - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 13

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 - 80mm

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 550 Watt


Summe196,60 EUR


----------



## mMn (20. Dezember 2010)

Lieber Casekingmann,

hier mein kleiner feiner Wunschzettel für Weihnachten.

Dein jnimroth82



Kategorie CPU-Kühler:

1x Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

1x Arctic-Silver-ArctiClean-30+30ml



Kategorie Gehäuse:

1x Sharkoon-Rapid-Case-USB-e-SATA-to-SATA-black



Kategorie Lüfter:

1x Scythe-Kaze-Master-Pro-525-Zoll-Lüftersteuerung-black

4x Prolimatech-Red-Vortex-Red-Wings-Red-LED-140mm

1x Xigmatek-Crystal-120-Red-LED-Lüfter-120mm

1x Lamptron-Noise-Reduction-Kit-black

3x Lamptron-Deluxe-Rubber-Fan-Screws-black

1x Feser-Antivibrations-Rahmen-für-120mm-Lüfter-black

1x Antivibrations-Rahmen-für-Netzteile-black

2x Alumino-Fan-Filter-120mm-black

2x Alumino-Fan-Filter-140mm-black



Wunschkategorie:

1x NZXT-4+4-Pin-ATX/EPS-Verlängerung-25cm-black-HSG-sleeved-black


Gesamtwert 199,80€



Ich wünsche dem glücklichen Gewinner viel Spass mit seinen Gaben!!


----------



## Anna83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio bulk

189,60€ gesamt


----------



## Elmente (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Staray ECA3170-BL Blue LED Fan - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-BL 120mm blue

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB » Bewertungen


64,90 + 4,90€ + 19,90€ + 109,90 = 199,60


----------



## Echelon (20. Dezember 2010)

Dann probiere ich es auch mal mit dem Wunschzettel, Daumen drücken 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TC5022 High Performance Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 2048MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe

Gesamtwert : 199,29€


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman ZM-HS100 Hot Swap PCB für GS1000

29,90

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
43,90

Lüfter: 4 Stück
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
14,90 x 4 = 59,60 

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt

59,90

Summe:

193,30 €


----------



## MikeMayers11 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Revoltec Alu Book Edition2 OTB 3,5 Zoll eSATA to USB 2.0 - black   (34.90)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100   (36,90)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm   (14,90)

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt   (109,90)

Gesamt: 196,60 EUR


----------



## SimonZ (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV
____________
Total 198,28€


----------



## tammer (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08A Mini-ITX Cube - silver 99,90 €

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100 24,40 €

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Zaward Golf II Fan 140mm PWM ZG2-140A - white 10,90 €

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard - Retail 59,90 €

Gesamt = 195,60 €


----------



## Core #1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube, black - gedämmt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Kabelbinder » LABEL THE CABLE Dual Klettbandrolle 3m

= 186,60 €


----------



## snajdan (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"
CPU-Kühler: Zalman ZM-STG1 Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Wunschkategorie: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Gesamtbetrag: 143,60 EUR


*hoffentlich bin ich endlich mal ein glücklicher gewinner*


----------



## Dexter1331 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm Fan AP121 Air Penetrator
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB-Kabel » InLine USB 2.0 Verlängerung, vergoldete Kontakte - 2m

Gesamtwert: 199,60€


----------



## Matze_SW (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Wunsch:  Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

199,60€


----------



## locojens (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde mir bei dieser tollen Aktion von Caseking folgende Artikel wünschen:

Gehäuse: 1x NZXT Lexa S
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » Alle NZXT Gehäuse » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - Black Metal  59,90€

CPU-Kühler: 1x AC-Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 19,90€

Lüfter: 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm á 17,90€

Produkt meiner Wahl: Roccat Kave Headset
Caseking.de » Sound » USB Headsets » ROCCAT Kave Headset 79,90€

Gesamtwert: 195,50€


----------



## combatmaster (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 30g
Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm
Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black

199,69 €UR

frohe Festtage


----------



## ooomarco (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » GECO-145         84,90€
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM3 » Scythe » CPSS-025 36,90€
Lüfter:Lüfter » Be Quiet! » LUBQ-008                                    17,90€
Wunschkategorie:Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » MEMT-007 54,90€


                                                                           Gesamt:  194,60 €


----------



## ©ougar (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 64 MB PCIe - retail

Wunschzettel
Summe: 199,60 Euro


----------



## fisand87 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kategorie Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Arctic » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Arctic » Arctic Silentium T11 Midi-Tower - black


34,90 Euro

Kategorie CPU-Kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

43,90 EUR

Kategorie Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

2,90 Euro

freie Kategorie:

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

109,90 Euro

Summe: 191,60 Euro


----------



## bluemoon (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
freie Kategorie: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Modu-87+ Netzteil - 500 Watt

Gesamt: 199,60 Euro


----------



## Chri.at (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
99,90 EUR

CPU - Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler - 120mm
29,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
14,90 EUR

Produkt meiner Wahl... Arbeitsspeicher:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit
44,90 EUR

Gesamt= 189,60 EUR


----------



## Freak 10 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red

Caseking.de » Sound » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2010)

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Spezial Dämmsets » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master 690 II

2 Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm


Eigene Wahl:
Caseking.de/shop/catalog/Sound/ProGaming-Headsets/SteelSeries-7H-Gaming-Headset-black

=177,50€


----------



## Kusanar (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
BitFenix Survivor Core - 79,90

CPU-Kühler:
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 - 59,90

Lüfter: 
Noctua NF-P12 - 17,90

und zu guter letzt was aus der Kategorie Gamerswear:
Joystick Polo (L) - 39,95

macht unterm Strich 197,65


Liebes CK (Caseking? Christkind!) sei so nett,
und bring mir die tollen Sachen ans Bett,
dann kann ich wieder Schrauben gehen
und dabei auch noch gut aussehen


----------



## Ocki (20. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm 
54,90€

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard "Battle MESH Edition"
89,90€

eigene Wahl:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel
54,90€

199,70  Frohes Fest..........


----------



## screamer007 (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-330K-KWN1-GP Midi-Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm
Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » XFX RADEON HD 5750, 740M 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI

 Summe: 199,60 Euro


----------



## Knocker (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Apache Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail 120mm - Silent
Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries 7H USB Gaming Headset - black

*199,65*


----------



## OddEyes (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PT-SK03B Power- / Reset-Taster

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH Edition, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Preis: 197,29€

weihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## ArnoGK (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black nur  89,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:

Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B nur  49,90 EUR

Lüfter:

Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm 3x12,90 EUR = 38,70 

Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm 1x7,90 EUR
Kategorie nach Wahl :

Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - red nur  8,90 EUR

Zwischensumme: *195,30 EUR*

inkl. MwSt. 19%: 31,18 EUR

Es muss aus jeder Kategorie* mindestens ein* Produkt auf dem Wunschzettel stehen


----------



## akira69 (20. Dezember 2010)

-*Wunschzettel*- 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GA-S, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Gesamt> 199,60 EUR


----------



## Eiche (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Pantheon Serie » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black Window  89,90 €

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90 €

Lüfter:  2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm 23,80 €

Kategorie nach Wahl : Headset: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries In-Ear Gaming Headset - black  34,90 €

summe: 197,50 €


----------



## b0s (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window

Lüfter: 3x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 30g

Sonstige: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » ZOWIE P-TF Medium Soft Surface Mousepad - SpawN Edition

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Glide Tapes & Mausfüße » SteelSeries Glides - SteelSeries Xai

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauskabel-Halter » Lamptron Mouse Cable Holder - black

193,20 €


----------



## 3utcho (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel

Sonstige Kategorie: Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » MSI P55A-G55 Mainboard - Sockel 1156

Sümmchen: 199,69 €


----------



## Zycon (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: 
Aerocool Qs-200 Micro-ATX Tower - black = 34,90€
CPU Lüfter:
Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm =34,90€
Lüfter:
Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA8N-BL Fan 80mm - blue = 7,90€
Extra:
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.9 5600 dpi Wireless Mouse =94,90€
+ 
Aerocool Touch-1000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll = 24,90€

Gesamt : 197,50€


----------



## DarkForce (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Extra Wahl: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Mach Xtreme Technology Armor DDR3-2133, CL9 - 4GB Kit

199,60 €uro, thx Christkind


----------



## rag3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - black     139.99
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2  29.99 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r-Master-200mm-MEGA-Flow-FAN-Blue::12858.html 14.99 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Pads/ROCCAT-Taito-Gaming-Mousepad::11046.html 14.99
zusammen:199.96 euro


----------



## Strohhalm (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - V 35X Serie » GELI-229

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » CPSS-049

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » LUNO-028

Sonstige: Caseking.de » Media PC » Multimedia-Panel » ZUIM-020

Summe: 186,60 €


----------



## Amlug_celebren (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » DimasTech Bench Table Hard V2.5 - graphite black   
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU Cooler
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S3 HS - 120mm
Sonstiges:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/VGA-Kuehler-Heatpipes/VGA-Kuehler-Scythe/Scythe-SCVMS-1000-Musashi-VGA-Kuehler::11048.html

=192,60€


----------



## TobiasMoser (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 400 Watt » Bewertungen


----------



## No0dle (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite RC-370-KKN1 Midi-Tower - black - 39,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90 EUR

Lüfter: 6x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm - 6x12,90 EUR = 77,40 EUR

Sonst.: Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black - 29,90 EUR

-> Summe: 184,10 EUR


----------



## MadDuck (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix S2 Cable Security System - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm

 Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

 Wunschkategorie: Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed
_____________
top Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel


----------



## ViperZ (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PT-AF14B Staubfilter - 140mm

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 1g

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black

Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed

Gesamt: 170,48€


----------



## Mincer (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Survivor 99,90
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black​Cpu Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn  54,90
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/CPU-Kuehlerfinder/Alpenfoehn-Matterhorn-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::14209.html
Lüfter: Noctua Lüfter 17,90 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300 
Kategorie meiner Wahl: Gaming Headset 26,90
Caseking.de » Sound » ProGaming Headsets » Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset

*199,60 EUR*


----------



## Gunbuster (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon*Rebel 9 Window Kit*- black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Vibrationskiller, 4 Stück - black
Sonst.: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Super Clocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI, DVI

nach Addition sollten das 196,69€ sein


----------



## $chakal (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KWS2-GP - AMD Dragon Edition
CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek ATI775 Montage-Kit - Sockel 939/AM2/AM3
Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Produkt meiner Wahl:Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - black

Zusammen 193,20€


----------



## James.Whisler (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:


Gehäuse:

Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Mesh
Klick Gehäuse^^

CPU-Kühler:

Akasa Low Profile CPU-Kühler AMD AK-CC1101EP02 - 80 mm
Cpu-Kühler

Lüfter:

3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm
Lüfter

Eigene Wahl (SSD):

Mach Xtreme Technology DS Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 50GB
SSD

Gesamtwert:  199,69 €



gl hf


----------



## Pupsilein (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 5600 dpi Mouse

Summe: 199,6€


----------



## neo270586 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...an-Li-PC-Q11B-Mini-ITX-Cube-black::15131.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Q11B-Mini-ITX-Cube-black::15131.html?ref=128

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 140mm SM1425SL12L - 800rpm

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100

Sonstiges: Caseking.de » Mainboards » AMD Mainboards » FOXCONN A88GMX, 880G Mainboard - Sockel AM3

Summe: 194,60€


----------



## LoOme (20. Dezember 2010)

K1 Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)
K2 Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
K3 Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
K4 Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » IDE- & S-ATA-Kabel » Serial ATA Kabel » Revoltec S-ATA Kabel 50cm - UV-blue

Summe  199,60€


----------



## Baltheruis (20. Dezember 2010)

Tach.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard "Battle MESH Edition"

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xilence » Xilence Pro Fan XPF120 120mm - black

macht 198,60 €
Tschüss


----------



## Marinekaefer (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black59,90€

Kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-210036,90 €

Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€

Sonstiges:

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 5600 dpi Mouse 84,90€

196,6€

mfg


----------



## ambush (20. Dezember 2010)

Howdy, mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master LED für RC-590
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Wunsch-Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 120GB

Wert 198,29€


----------



## Die Harke (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Wunschliste:

K1 Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - black
K2 Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000
K3 Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
K4 Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Speedlink » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset

Grüße


----------



## cinemile (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm 34,90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit 149,90

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm 8,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short 0,99€

Gesamtpreis: 194,69€

DAS wäre die Gelegenheit um Werbung in Österreich zu machen


----------



## Freqman (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Ersatzteile » Ersatzteil Cooler Master Power Button für RC-690
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Akasa AK-M168-2 60-80mm Fan Adapter - black
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black

Eigene Wahl: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH Edition, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Gesamtpreis 196,39€

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## waywayne (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 59,90€

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-210036,90 €

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm 14,90€

Sonstiges:Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Saitek » Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 5600 dpi Mouse 84,90€

Gesamt: 196,6€


----------



## BlackDeath (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 140 Red LED Lüfter - 140mm 

Zalman CNPS 9900A LED CPU Cooler                                                                                               42,90 EUR
BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black                                         +139,90 EUR 
Xigmatek Crystal 140 Red LED Lüfter - 140mm                                                               + 12,90 EUR 
Arctic Silver Matrix Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm 3,50 EUR         
*199,20 EUR*


*Genauer gings leider nicht mehr  Frohes Fest an alle!
*


----------



## G0zer (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel, Wunschtraum zur Weihnachtszeit 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Sonata Elite - gedämmt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LEDs » Lamptron 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - UV

Gesamtpreis: 199,19 €UR


----------



## shiwa77 (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master 690 II

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Panorama CPU-Kühler - 100mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black

Grafikkarte: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » XFX RADEON HD 5770, 850M 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI

194,39 €

Allen viel Glück und frohe Weinachten


----------



## Kevin Meyer (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Big-Tower » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white  139,90€
CPU Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm 34,90€
Lüfter : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm  17,90€
Sonstiges : Caseking.de » Silent PC » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück  1,90€


Gesamtpreis : 194,60€


----------



## Solidsnake92 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - gedämmt 89,90EU

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH 43,90EU

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml 4,90EU

Lüfter: 
3x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm 38,70EU

Wunschkategorie(Kabel/Adapter):
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » HDMI Kabel/Adapter » InLine HDMI Kabel High Speed with Ethernet 2m - black 10,90EU

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » DVI Kabel/Adapter » InLine DVI-D Anschlusskabel Premium Dual Link - 2m 8,90EU

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Kabelbinder » Kabelbinder Set 10 Stück 100mm - black 1,50EU

Summe 198,70EU


----------



## teChn0 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Arbeitsspeicher: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Mach Xtreme Technology Platinum DDR3-1600, CL8 - 6GB Kit

Summe: 198,60 €


----------



## Regen23 (20. Dezember 2010)

Denn mal auch mein Wunschzettel, mir fehlt nämlich eindeutig noch n PC im Wohnzimmer 

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » HTPC Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-GD05B Grandia Desktop - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Big Shuriken CPU-Kühler SCBSK-1000

Lüfter:
4x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Seasonic S12II-380 Netzteil (SS-380GB) - 380 Watt


----------



## ratmal86 (20. Dezember 2010)

So will ich mich auch mal einreihen^^.....wie ich mein Glück kenne, bin ich eh nicht unter den Gewinnern^^....

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PW8-8 EPS12V 8-Pin Verlängerung 4,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9300 AT CPU Cooler 23,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Basic Silent 40 - 40mm 1,90€

Kategorie eigener Wahl: Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz (Thuban) 125W - boxed
162,90€

Alles zusammen 193,60€.

LG


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse  :
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-Ersatzteile/Lian-Li-PW8-8-EPS12V-8-Pin-Verlaengerung::13907.html

CPU-Kühler :
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3-AMD/Zalman/Zalman-CNPS-9300-AT-CPU-Cooler::10788.html

Lüfter :
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Rasurbo/Rasurbo-Basic-Silent-40-40mm::4043.html

Sonstiges:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prozessoren/Sockel-AM2/AM3-AMD/AMD-Phenom-II-X6-1055T-28-GHz-Thuban-125W-boxed::15263.html

zusammen 193,60€.


----------



## kinkywinky (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li SD-01B Gehäuse Standfüße 45 mm - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - silver
Kategorie eigener Wahl: Caseking.de » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD NMP - 500GB HDD inkl. (ACR-PV73100P+-500GB)

zusammen  199,29€


----------



## Yanzco (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meine Liste
Gehäuse:BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower Venom GREEN LED WINDOW - black

CPU Kühler:Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler

Lüfter:aqua computer aquaero 4.0 USB Lüftersteuerung LCD

Kategorie eigene Wahl:EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SC Watercooled with aquagraFX

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte


----------



## PollyPuh433 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-e Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-e Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower - black 

CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

Lüfter: Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Devil Red Edition LED Lüfter - 140mm

Kategorie eigene Wahl: Lian Li PT-FN04 6x Lüfter-Steuerung 5,25 - black
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Lian Li PT-FN04 6x Lüfter-Steuerung 5,25 - black


----------



## Glocker (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"

CPU-Kühler: » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 2,5 Gramm

Lüfter:» Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro TC - 120mm

Kategorie eigene Wahl: » Media PC » Media Player » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Network Media Player (ACR-PV73100P+)

Gesamt  199,60€


----------



## M4sterOfDis4ster (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube, black - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Boost PWM Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Cardreader & -writer » Lian Li CR-25B Cardreader - black
Kosten: 198.60


----------



## Marsmous (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev.2
Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black

Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » ROCCAT Kave Headset

Total 199,39€

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## SagaatHome (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Wunschzettel für Weihnachten 2010:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix S2 Cable Security System - black
9,90€
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series
19,90€
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Thermalright 90mm Fan Clip for Ultima-90
2,90€

 Kategorie eigener Wahl: 
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB
109,90€
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » SSD Montage-Kits » Mach Xtreme Technology 2,5 zu 3,5 Zoll SSD Bracket
3,90€
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Microsoft » Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard
42,90€
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » InLine KFZ USB Power-Adapter 12V DC auf 5V DC
6,90€
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black
2,90€

Gesamt:199,20€


----------



## Astrin (20. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black € 35,90

Gehäuslüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Red Edition Lüfter - 120mm € 8,90

Prozessorlüfter: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 € 24,90

Zusatzkategorie: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD5000 Serie » XFX RADEON HD 5770, 850M Single-Slot 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI € 129,90


Zusammen € 199,60.

Wünsche allen viel Glück, ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## we3dm4n (20. Dezember 2010)

Bevor hier Einsendeschluss ist reiche ich meinen Wunschzettel auch mal ein 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black
CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Ultra Silent Edition"
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » Modding » Werkzeug » Lötwerkzeug » Lötstation EP5 digital

______________
199,60 €


----------



## olus (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Zusatzkategorie:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)

Zusammen € 199,60


----------



## Minotaur (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, liebes Case-Kind, hier mein Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Utgard Miditower - black Window
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window

*Lüfter:* 2 Stück,  Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVD14A Fan 120mm - blue/red/green
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVD14A Fan 120mm - blue/red/green

*CPU-Kühler:* Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B

*Eigene Wahl:* Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3

Gesamtwert der Zusammenstellung: *193,50 EUR exkl. Versandkosten*


----------



## Minotaur (20. Dezember 2010)

*sorry wegen doppelpost..
*


----------



## Motterling (20. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Kühler :
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-R Fan 120mm - red
Gehäuse :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black
Eigene Kategorie :
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1333 » Mach Xtreme Technology Copper DDR3-1333, CL9 - 4GB Kit


----------



## thomboo (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window 41,90 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90 EUR
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm 9,90 EUR
Eigene Kategorie: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90 EUR

------------------------------

Gesamt: 198,60 EUR 

mfg


----------



## Orenji (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black
Home » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » GELI-264

Kühler: Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » CPSS-049


Lüfter: Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm
Home » Lüfter » Scythe » LUSY-001

Kategorie Ihrer Wahl: InLine HDMI zu DVI Adapter Kabel High Speed 10m - black
Home » Kabel/Adapter » Audio/Video Kabel/Adapter » HDMI Kabel/Adapter » ZUHD-006


----------



## MATRIXNEO (20. Dezember 2010)

*Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel*

Wunschzettel

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
69,90

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
69,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 230mm Lüfter - all black
12,90

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » SSD Montage-Kits » Mach Xtreme Technology 2,5 zu 3,5 Zoll SSD Bracket
3,90

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse 3,5 Zoll » Akasa Noir S 3,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
39,90

196,50


----------



## ahold (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm
Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1156 » FOXCONN H55A, H55 Mainboard - Sockel 1156
Zusammen:199,60,-


----------



## Biker49 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF RC-932-KKN1-GP Big-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » SCYTHE Grand Kama Cross CPU-Kühler SCKC-2000

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm

Kategorie nach Wahl: Caseking.de » Gaming » Gamepads » Saitek PS1000 Dual Analog Pad (PC/PS2/PS3) - black/blue

Gesamtsumme: 194,60 €


----------



## nulchking (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Alle Xigmatek Gehäuse » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Frio CL-P0564 Heatpipe CPU Cooler

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Sonstiges:Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » ROCCAT Pads » ROCCAT Sota Gaming Mousepad - black


Gesamt: 182,60 EUR


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (20. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuse:*
"Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window" --- 69,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

*CPU-Kühler:*
"Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm" --- 36,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

*Lüfter:*
"Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm" --- 12,90 €
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

*Wasserkühlung (beliebige Kategorie):*
"MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung - Multisockel" --- 79,90 €
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung - Multisockel

*Summe:* 199,60 €


----------



## ~kampfsalat'~ (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X Midi-Tower - black/black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-R Fan 120mm - red
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia HCS2330 2.1 System - black
Gesamt: 193,60€


----------



## oerbse (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - gedämmt Link
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn - 120mm Link
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm Link
Kabel/Adapter: LABEL THE CABLE Wall Klettkabelhalter 10er Set - black Link


Gruß oerbse


----------



## AngryByte (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool Touch-2000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll
3x
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short

Eigene Kategorie - Wasserkühlung:
Caseking.de  » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » EK  Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Advanced
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 120mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator I PRO - 120 mm
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » Bitspower Thermosensor G1/4 Zoll Verschraubung

Summe: 199,37 EUR


----------



## Gadteman (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein kleiner Wunschzettel für`s Fest 2010 vom CaseKing Christkind

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black 79,90

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH  43,90

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm  6,90 3x

Eigene Kategorie:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler  49,90

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Antivibration Parts » Xilence Rubber Screws - short  0,99 4x

Allesamt 198,36 €
Freaky Mischung, nur das fehlt mir in meiner Ausrüstung


----------



## bas[s]to (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de >> Gehäuse >> Zalman >> Zalman ZM-GS1000-TI

Lüfter: Caseking.de >> Lüfter >> Be Quiet! >> Be Quiet! Silent Wings Pure - 120mm

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de >> CPU-Kühler >> Alle Hersteller >> Xigmatek >> Xigmatek Aegir SD128264

Sonstiges: Caseking.de >> Modding >> Montage >> Schrauben >> Akasa AK-MX005 Rändelschrauben

Summe: 199,60€


----------



## torpedomoskau (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
29,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2
4,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
3,90 EUR *
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 460 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI, PCIe
nur 154,90 EUR als Angebot


----------



## ParaNox2k10 (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN2 - Window 99,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 36,90€
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P - 120mm PWM 19,90€
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - SteelSeries » SteelSeries 3H USB Gaming Headset - black 42,90€

Summe: 199,60€


----------



## caerolein (20. Dezember 2010)

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
Lüfter:
2 mal Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM
Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Bandit Big-Tower - black
Sonstiges:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 600 Watt


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2010)

Icke&Er`s Wunschliste​ 
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table » Cooler Master Test Bench CL-001-KKN1-GP
69,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler - 140mm
64,90€

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
9,90€

Sonstige:
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Meteor Lights » Sunbeam Meteor Light - cool red
7,90€

Sonstige (2):
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black
39,90€


*Gesamtwert: 192,50€*


----------



## Curar (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black - 32,90€

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100 - 36,90€

Lüfter Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm - 15,90€

Produkt meiner Wahl:OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB - 109,90

Zusammen: 195,60€


----------



## mayo (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vs-9 Midi-Tower - black 35,90€
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler 39,90 €
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm 6,90 €

Produkt meiner Wahl:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB 109,90€

Zusammen: 192,60 €


----------



## Intelcoregirl (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Raidmax » Raidmax Blackstorm Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Produkt meiner Wahl : Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Roccat » ROCCAT Arvo Compact Gaming Keyboard - GER Layout

Gesammtsumme : 196,60€


----------



## JannikJansen (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q11B Mini-ITX Cube - black - 89,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler - 39,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm - 15,90 EUR

Wahlkategorie:
Caseking.de » Media PC » Presenter » Logitech R400 Wireless Presenter - 44,90 EUR


Gesamt: 190,60 EUR


----------



## maRa (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Vx-e Midi-Tower - black

Preis: 44,90 EUR

CPU Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Preis: 34,90 EUR

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

Preis: 9,90 EUR

Produkt meiner Wahl : Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB

Preis: 109,90 EUR

*Gesammtsumme: 199,60 EUR*


----------



## Dr. Grausam (20. Dezember 2010)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black  89,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper   84,90€

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Coolink » Coolink SWiF2-120P Retail 120mm - PWM  11,90€

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Zubehör » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste  7,90€

--------------
194,60€


----------



## koH (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - M59 Serie » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK - 59,90 Euro

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler SCSK-1100 - 24,90 Euro

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm - 7,90 Euro

Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Silber » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil - 600 Watt - 104,90 Euro

Gesamtsumme: *197,60 Euro*


----------



## Almdudler2604 (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"                         39.90€

Lüfter:
3x
Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück                               5,70€

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH        43,90€

Kategorie:
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB  109,90€

199,4€


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehaeuse: BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black.
CPU-Kuehler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev.2.
Luefter: Xilence Silent Fan XPF40.W 40mm - black.
Eigene Auswahl: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System

Gesamtsumme: *196,20 EUR*.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-Q11B Mini-ITX Cube - black 89,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler 39,90€

Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm 9,90€

Headset: Caseking.de » Sound » Alle Kopfhörer » Razer Orca Expert Gaming and Music Headphone - green/black 59,90€


----------



## Stash (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Lüfter:  Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Sonstiges:  Mach Xtreme Technology SO-Dimm DDR2-800, CL6 - 2GB

Gesamtsumme 199,60€


----------



## Spyware (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Art.Nr.: GELI-266
99,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:
Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm
Art.Nr.: CPAF-005
34,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP
Art.Nr.: LUCO-040
6,90 EUR

Produkt meiner Wahl:
Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Bronze » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt
Art.Nr.: NEXT-005
49,90 EUR

=191,6 EUR

Caseking+PCGH+Christkind


----------



## zoolan (20. Dezember 2010)

Wunschzettel
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Elite S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black

CPU-Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Enzotech Retention Modul 939 - Type S

Lüfter:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfterschrauben » InLine Lüfterschrauben Set für 15mm Lüfter

Weitere Kategorie::Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6850, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI - LITE

Total 199,69 €


----------



## necavi91 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH
Lüfter:
1x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
HDD-Entkoppler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer III Festplatten-Entkoppler


----------



## stevvie (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower, black/orange - gedämmt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Produkt meiner Wahl: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Alle Externen Gehäuse » AC Ryan Playon! Full HD Mini Network Media Player (ACR-PV73200P+)

=== 199,60€


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Nightfall

CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900 Max Blue

Lüfter: 1 x Aerocool Shark 140 mm blue Led Lüfter (für den Deckel)

Zusätzliches Produkt: Arctic Fusion 550R

Macht << 200 Euro und 'ne Menge Spaß


----------



## ravelore (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Akasa Noir S 2,5 Zoll SATA External Case, USB 3.0 - black
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro
Lüfter: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Preis 199,60€


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx 9 Pro Limited Edition

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B Be-Quiet USC-Edition

Lüfter: Be-Quiet Silent Wings USC 140 mm

Andere Kategorie: Aerocool Strike-X Panel Touchscreen Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Se@fury (20. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-SWNA-GP - silver - Window

CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm

Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm

 PC-Zubehör » USB Speichermedien » Mach Xtreme Technology FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive - 32GB

zusammen 199,60 EUR


----------



## matthias2304 (21. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich Glückwunsch an den Gewinner! Wer hats denn bekommen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2010)

matthias2304 schrieb:


> Herzlich Glückwunsch an den Gewinner! Wer hats denn bekommen?



Text lesen. 



> • Der per Zufallsgenerator bestimmte Teilnehmer wird am 21.12.2010 per PN im Forum benachrichtigt


Also wird sich der jenige erst melden müssen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Dezember 2010)

Dauert noch denke ich...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (21. Dezember 2010)

"Im laufe des Tages!"

Morgens um 8:19 Uhr ist da sicher noch nichts ausgelost.  Zudem wird dann erst der Gewinner benachrichtigt. Eine offizielle Bekanntgabe hat dieser selbst zu entscheiden (Stichwort: Datenschutz).


----------



## ddragon (21. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Hoffen angesagt  Drücke mir und allen anderen die Daumen ​


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich mache hier mal dicht, bevor noch weitere (zu späte) Einsendungen kommen. Wenn der Gewinner feststeht, kann ja wieder geöffnet werden.

-CLOSED-


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (23. Dezember 2010)

Der Gewinner steht fest. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch!

Allen ein frohes Fest und schöne, leider aufs WE gefallene, Feiertage!


----------



## SaxonyHK (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Core #1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke, v.a. an PCGH und an Caseking! 
jetzt muss ich mir nur noch schnell ein kleineres Mobo besorgen...


----------



## 5t0ne (23. Dezember 2010)

Na dann gratuliere ich dem Gewinner auch mal, wünsche Allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und bleibt ganz locker.


----------



## merkurmb (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!


----------



## Jerlin (23. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## BennoWendt (23. Dezember 2010)

Schade, aber viel Freude dem Gewinner ... und ein frohes Fest für alle


----------



## Necthor (23. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückstrumpf.

Mögest Du lange Freude daran haben.


----------



## sam828 (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und viel Spaß damit


----------



## gemCraft (24. Dezember 2010)

Gratuliere!!


----------



## Raeven (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn !!!


----------



## timbolomus (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Gäückwunsch !  maan warum hab ich verlornen (( xD


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Dezember 2010)

na dann glückliches Kühlung


----------



## The_Rose_de (26. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

1.Wette gewonnen...ich gewinne ehh nichts....
2.Alles gute für den Gewinner!!!


----------

